# Inteligencia Artificial representa gran peligro para la humanidad



## Hellmut1956

Aquí un enlace que presenta lo que Musk, uno de los fundadores de Paypal expresa sobre el peligro que esta ciencia representa para la humanidad.

El artículo me fascinó pues expresa parte de las conclusiones que yo he ganado reflexionando lo que mis estudios sobre "Deep Learning", Redes Neurales y similares, representa. Lo que considero especialmente preocupante es como el desarrollo de las mas diversas ciencias en conjunto representan.

Claro que me ocupe pensando como explicar mi mensaje de tal forma que se pueda comprender leyendo este hilo. Recuerden, se trata de algo que implica una variedad de ciencias y que requiere captar el contexto, sin empezar por Adam y Eva!

Todos sabemos que la teoría de la evolución presenta el concepto que los seres vivos en el planeta son la consecuencia de poder o no poder enfrentarse a cambios y adaptarse a ello. Los seres humanos somos el resultado de la evolución y recién acabamos de entrar en el escenario. Las capacidades de adaptarnos a los mas diversos ecosistemas del planeta y las ventajas que resultan el tener un cerebro tan potente nos han convertido en la especie dominante de nuestro planeta. Ahora estamos iniciando entre muchas otras cosas el extender nuestro habitat a lugares fuera de nuestro planeta. Nos veo como unos hongos que empiezan a proliferar en una manzana marchita y van extendiéndose hasta marchitar todas las manzanas.

Igualmente vale recalcar que nosotros, la especie humana somos parte de la naturaleza de este planeta y que la ciencia y la tecnología que vamos aprendiendo y creando consecuentemente también representan parte del ecosistema de nuestro planeta.

Mientras que los seres humanos sigamos siendo la especie que mejor se adapta seguiremos siendo la especie dominante. Pero veamos lo que el artículo que escribe sobre Tusk en este contexto.

Para poder hacer este paso tenemos que borrar de nuestras mentes lo que la industria cinematográfica a denominado "inteligencia artificial". Usemos el término I.A. como abreviación cuando nos referimos la la inteligencia artificial.

Una "herramienta" a disposición de los científicos humanos es nuestro cerebro. Ya relativamente temprano la ciencia descubrió que nuestro cerebro no funciona de forma similar a lo que conocemos como computador. El resultado y la dirección de la investigación científica empezó creando el concepto de redes neurológicas consistiendo de células cerebrales y de un gran numero de ramificaciones que implementan la interacción con otras células cerebrales.

Sin entenderse completamente como, sabemos que una red neurológica puede ser instruida a resolver funcionalidades sometiéndola a un inmenso número de datos e informando cuando un resultado era superior al anterior y así una red neurológica reconoce estructuras de forma mas capaz que programas de forma tradicional pudieran resolver de forma tan flexible. Me gusta citar como ejemplo que un sistema visual puede reconocer que un perro pequinés y un doberman ambos son perros.

Otro aspecto tecnológico es la capacidad de sistemas de aprendizaje de máquinas es increíblemente capaz de reconocer estructuras en un volumen de dato. Es capaz de encontrar y usar su capacidad de reconocer estructuras donde un ser humano no vería mas que una masa omógena. 

Sistemas como Google, Facebook y otros utilizan estas capacidades para ofrecer a sus clientes la posibilidad de comercializar sus ventas de forma personal a cada una de los miles de millones de usuarios.

Esto es un aspecto de los desarrollos en la informática. Considerando que los avances combinando esas 2 tecnologías presentadas hasta este momento, aprendizaje de máquinas y redes neurológicas, recién han empezado a evolucionar gracias a la disponibilidad de miles de millones de unidades de datos requeridos para el aprendizaje y de las tecnologías de semiconductores, resaltando al momento solo las GPUs. Las GPUs son unidades especializadas a ejecutar ciertas funciones y están siendo usadas en nuestras placas gráficas en cientos de miles de unidades.

El otro aspecto de una ciencia que forma la herramienta que posibilita muchos de los desarrollos, las matemáticas. Hoy, como ya he presentado en otras contribuciones aquí en el foro, las matemáticas se entiendan como ser aquella ciencia que descubre estructuras. Es fuera de lo que este hilo puede abarcar, pero el cambio de las matemática en los 2 últimos 2 siglos ha sido de capacitar de describir objetivos en forma de ecuaciones y de resolver estas ecuaciones. Análisis y sistemas lineares, junto con la trigonometría son ejemplos de lo que matemáticas era la ciencia de las herramientas para el cálculo. Hoy el estudio y el aplicar reglas asociadas a estructuras abren campos para aplicar estas en las fronteras mas avanzadas de otras ciencias.

Otro aspecto de vital importancia y que en conjunto con lo presentado anteriormente crea la posibilidad de un impacto muy grande en la evolución. Son los avances en los estudios del cerebro. En conjunto con los avances de la informática presentados mas arriba, permiten penetrar en la esencia de lo que es el ser humano y la función del cerebro. Ya como conocimiento relativamente maduro esta el lograr hacer cartas del cerebro que muestran donde este participa cuando este cumple sus funciones. Sea el como "ver" algo partiendo de los impulsos eléctricos que vienen de la retina de los ojos. De como se procesa el oler, el sentido táctil, sentido del sabor, el oído.

Pero lo que es mas fundamental y que en consecuencia determina una posibilidad de crear una especie superior a la humana son los siguientes campos de investigación:

Se tienen avances impresionantes en comprender el como tenemos conciencia de nosotros mismos! Los conocimientos que se están haciendo están por hacer posibles el crear una inteligencia artificial consciente de si mismo! Recuerden. Estos son primerísimos pasos que se están haciendo. Sin embargo ya estamos viendo como cosa factible el crear computadores con consciencia de si mismos. Es mas, aparentemente esta consciencia de si mismo es de gran beneficio cuando se crean unidades capaces de circular de forma autónoma.

Y así toco el último aspecto científico que es instrumental para crear un posible riesgo viendo nuestra especie de forma egoísta. También este campo tiene acceso a recursos económicos sin límite debido al impacto económico y militar que tienen vehículos autónomos. Ya sabemos, si nos interesamos del tema, que ya se están haciendo las prácticas requeridas para poder implementar un sistema de transporte de taxi aero de propulsión eléctrica. Tesla y otras empresas automovilísticas trabajan para llevar tales coches autónomos a su madurez tecnológica. Los militares y empresas como Amazon ven en los drones herramientas de gran utilidad que permiten soluciones a menor costo y sumamente competitivas.

En el mundo laboral, como lo presenté en otro hilo, una compañía de seguros a reemplazado miles de empleados por sistemas de maquinas que aplican las tecnologías informáticas. De pronto no solo personas poco educadas quedan sin empleo, sino muchos oficios considerados sofisticados. Esto dejará una gran mayoría de las personas sin trabajo requiriendo los sistemas sociales adaptarse a ese cambio. Con una o dos excepciones ningún estado se está confrontando con un reto que nos impactará en los próximos años muy cercanos.

Así, sistemas con inteligencia artificial con consciencia de si mismo, estos sin problemas capaces de moverse libremente aplicando y usando las estructuras para vehículos autónomos, mas capaces que humanos de diseñar nuevas generaciones de unidades con inteligencia artificial mas desarrollada y hacer estos avances generacionales de forma muchísimo mas rápidas, nos presentan con el reto de definir la dirección en la cual embarcan generaciones unidades artificiales inteligentes, auto-conscientes de forma autónoma!

Considera que tales unidades se benefician de todos los conocimientos que los humanos vamos desarrollando aplicando el auto-aprendizaje y que así por ejemplo saben de como funciona el cerebro del ser humano.

No hablo de ciencia ficción! No hablo de especulación! Hablo de algo que ya está empezando. La industria adecuadamente tiene el objetivo de lograr cad vez mas y con menos consumo de recursos! Si yo fuera una inteligencia artificial avanzada no podría dejar descuidado que el ser humano es el ente mas ineficiente y polutante. Si lo comparo con un ente mecánico autónomo, auto-consciente, el ser humano es un problema!


----------



## capitanp

Cada vez que navegamos estamos alimentando un IA de manera gratuita


si tenes cuanta en google y no quieres que tu vida cambie de perspectivas no clickees abajo





https://myactivity.google.com/myactivity


----------



## chclau

Es cuestion de pocos años para que veamos una revolucion similar a la Revolucion Industrial. Aquella salio 'bien', esta, no estoy seguro.

Millones de puestos de trabajo estan en vias de extincion y no esta nada claro si habra puestos alternativos para reemplazar a los que desaparezcan.

Mi tia me decia que una vieja maldicion japonesa rezaba: "Ojala que te toque vivir tiempos interesantes"


Edito. Casualmente como suele pasar en estos casos, justo me encontre con una nota que muestra el aspecto contrario y opina que el auto autonomo esta mucho mas lejos de llegar al mercado de lo que muchos piensan.

http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/dont-believe-hype-ai-driven-world-still-long-way-off/


----------



## Hellmut1956

Apreciado chclau, muy interesante el artículo al que diste el enlace. Realmente es esa argumentación que me motiva aclarar por adelantado que lo que se entiende bajo el término de inteligencia artificial. Hollywood ha sobre cargado el entendimiento de que se entiende baja inteligencia artificial. La crítica del artículo en mi opinión a la larga basa en ese mal entendimiento.

Ya en 1886 participe en las negociaciones de un contrato entre Motorola Semiconductor y la Siemens a cargo de sistemas de computación. Ya en esa época el famoso cuento de la señora que acostumbraba secar su gato poniéndolo en el horno y que, cuando paso a usar un horno de microondas usó lo mismo la misma técnica. De allí resulta lo que percibimos como avisos requeridos por la ley para evitar tales daños. En general la cuestión es de donde esta la responsabilidad si se causa daño a personas.

So analizamos los avances de la tecnología de asistencia al conductor vemos como la cuestión de la responsabilidad se está desarrollando en el sector automovilístico. recuerdo que cuando BMW sacó el asistente capaz de parquear un automovil, el asunto de la responsabilidad obliga al chofér supervisar la ejecución de la operación de parqueo. Sorprendentemente TESLA, una empresa gringa, es la que hace la funcionalidad de la circulación autónoma aplicada líder.

Pero también observo aquí en Europa que hay actividades a nivel europeo de encontrar las posiciones éticas cuando un computador no puede evitar accidente y tiene que decidir y quién matar.

Me gusta el ejemplo del taxi aéreo desarrollado aquí en Alemania y que será usado, creo que en Doha. Ese dron  despega y aterriza como octópodo, pero vuela como avión en ruta. resulta que con la tecnología de las baterías disponibles hoy puede transportar pasajeros entre sitios 320 km de distancia sobrepasando el alcanze de carros eléctricos con igual capacidad en sus baterías.

He presentado estos ejemplos para demostrar que el uso de inteligencia artificial no es el que se imagina la persona normal. El uso de las tecnologías de I.A. es un avance iterativo, donde se empieza aplicando las posibilidades existentes en cada momento e ir avanzando estas tecnologías aplicadas en los diversos campos a pasitos.

Lo que hoy es diferente y lo que por eso representa la posibilidad de la I.A. ser un peligro para la humanidad es la forma amplia como estamos aprendiendo ciencias que en conjunto representan el peligro. Muy correctamente el artículo expresa que el uso de I.A. en un primer punto afectara los trabajos que hoy son la base de ingreso para la clase media. Son perdidas de puestos de trabajo que no se pueden resolver educando las personas. Claro, mientras trabajos de bajo nivel que ocupan gente no bien entrenada y que por lo tanto recibe sueldos mínimos. Mientras bien arriba, donde una elite tiene su ocupación, estos pueden adaptar sus actividades contrarrestando los efectos de la I.A. y de hasta beneficiarse de ellos. Pero que es responsable para la estabilidad de una sociedad? Es su clase media!


----------



## Daniel.more

la humanidad no creo que esté amenazada.....pero lo que si peligra y ya esta realizado estragos es en los *PUESTOS DE TRABAJO*, las maquinas están sustituyendo masiva mente miles de puestos de trabajo....yo mismo con algunos de mis proyectos de automatización para aliviar el trabajo de los operarios en algunas fabricas, me enteré al tiempo que eliminaron la mitad de la plantilla porque ahora con 25 hombres podían hacer el trabajo de 50...(no era mi intención, sino que trabajasen mas a gusto)

PD: a partir de ese día automatizo maquinaria pero no con tan drásticas modificaciones, sino mas bien pequeñas modificaciones....


----------



## AcoranTf

Daniel.more dijo:


> la humanidad no creo que esté amenazada.....pero lo que si peligra y ya esta realizado estragos es en los *PUESTOS DE TRABAJO*, las maquinas están sustituyendo masiva mente miles de puestos de trabajo....*yo mismo con algunos de mis proyectos de automatización para aliviar el trabajo de los operarios en algunas fabricas, me enteré al tiempo que eliminaron la mitad de la plantilla porque ahora con 25 hombres podían hacer el trabajo de 50...(no era mi intención, sino que trabajasen mas a gusto)*
> 
> PD: a partir de ese día automatizo maquinaria pero no con tan drásticas modificaciones, sino mas bien pequeñas modificaciones....



El problema real de estas cosas viene de la infinita avaricia del ser humano. Lo que inicialmente se realiza para "ayudar" a mejorar el trabajo de muchos, acaba siendo monopolizado por unos pocos, (los empresarios), que lo aplican a su propio beneficio.
Lo explicare con un ejemplo teorico: Supongamos una cadena de montaje, en la que cada operario montador es apoyado por otro operario "organizador", que le organiza y ordena las piezas. En un determinado momento insertan en esa cadena un robot, que aparte de suministrar las piezas, lo hace en el oreden correcto. Esto deberia repercutir en hacer mas facil y menos penoso el trabajo de los operarios, manteniendo el rendimiento economico y por tanto los beneficios del empresario. Pero lejos de ello, el empresario victima de su egoismo y avaricia, ve en ello una oportunidad de aumentar mucho sus beneficios a costa de seguir esclavizando al operario y rapidamente monopoliza lo que deberia haber sido un avance colectivo para si mismo en exclusiva.
Mientras la mentalidad humana dominante sea la actual, o sea la del ultracapitalismo, que implica la explotacion del hombre por el hombre a niveles obscenamente abusivos, cualquier avance tecnologico sera una amenaza real para la poblacion en general y solo beneficiara a unos pocos "privilegiados".
Lo peor de lo explicado es que incluso el mas humilde de los operarios, aspira en su fuero interno a ser uno de esos "privilegiados" y por ello lucha contra su propia conciencia y en defensa del ultracapitalismo. Solo el dia que entendamos y asimilemos esto, habra posibilidades de revertir esta desgraciada realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956

@AcoranTf: Entiendo tu punto de vista y comparto tu opinión que lo que llamas avaricia o equivalentemente el lograr un máximo de beneficio es un motor de los seres humanos. El comunismo, en teoría, buscaba organizar la sociedad de tal forma que su objetivo se convirtiera en buscar el beneficio máximo para la sociedad. Desafortunadamente los seres humanos, como muy correctamente escribes, persiguen el beneficio máximo personal. El resultado? Totalitarismo, el crear elites en el partido político y el resultar en una sociedad altamente ineficiente!

Democracia, considerada una pésima forma de organizar una sociedad, pero que en muchos casos funciona. El problema también aquí es el que la democracia exige ciudadanos educados, informados y políticamente activos. Alemania requirió de 2 guerras mundiales y de una gran influencia de los gringos, para aprender a ser ciudadanos democráticos. Merkel es un buen ejemplo de lo que representa un buen líder en una democracia. pero la democracia también exige la continua participación de sus ciudadanos democráticos, algo que cada generación requiere aprender.

El artículo al cual hago referencia trata el tema de la evolución y por lo tanto trata con desarrollos que toman magnitudes de tiempo mas largas! El humano es el resultado de la evolución y por lo tanto una parte de la naturaleza! El artículo reflexiona sobre la posibilidad que la humanidad es un catalizador de la evolución en la naturaleza! Primero solo había materia inorgánica, luego la evolución creó materia orgánica y el ser humano es un ente orgánico. El artículo reflexiona que el ser humano, como ente catalizador, crea máquinas inteligentes. Máquinas inteligentes, autónomas, capaces de desarrollar su software y su hardware aplicando las tecnologías de aprendizaje, la posibilidad de crear nuevas máquinas aún mas inteligentes y eficientes que cualquier ser humano y de producir estas ellas mismas, los desarrollos que el ser humano hace en dirección a darle auto conciencia  por aprender que esto es requerimiento necesario para hacer las máquinas mas eficientes, aprendizaje que hacemos los seres humanos estudiando el cerebro, puede llevar a una situación donde el ser humano, a igual forma que muchas otras especies, deja de ser competitivo y desaparece!

Es por lo tanto la perspectiva sobre una posible interpretación del desarrollo de la evolución en la naturaleza, donde el ser humano, su inteligencia y su civilización técnica, resultan un eslabón en dirección a una especie mucho mas competitiva, aquella otra vez inorgánica, pero inteligente!


----------



## AcoranTf

Hellmut1956, gracias por tu comentario, el cual comparto en su mayoria pero no totalmente.
Por ejemplo en lo que repecta a lo que tu llamas motor de la humanidad, yo como comunista que soy no comparto esa vision de la sociedad, es mas siempre pongo este dilema cuando surge un tema de discusion similar: "¿Para que necesita un ser humano una fortuna tal que aunque viviese 1000 vidas, no podria gastarla ni disfrutarla?.". Mi respuesta es muy simple: por pura avaricia, por egoismo, por afan desmedido de poder y dominacion y sobretodo por ser una mala persona, ya que sabe que al acumular el esos niveles de riqueza economica consigue al mismo tiempo dejar en la mas estricta ruina a miles de personas que podrian vivir felizmente con una pequeñisima porcion de esa fortuna.
Yo puedo entender, aunque jamas lo comparta, el deseo de cualquier persona por vivir lo mejor posible, tener varias viviendas, tener un yate, tener fincas, tener negocios, en fin tener todo aquello de lo que pueda disfrutar. Pero lo que jamas entendere es ese afan por acumular miles de millones de euros en los bancos, mientras la mitad de la humanidad se muere de hambre.
No pretendo convencer a nadie de que siga mis ideas politicas, pero si de que al menos tenga un poco de conciencia y deje al mundo girar libremente, sin apoderarse de lo que no le corresponde.
Con respecto al segundo parrafo, entiendo tu admiracion por Angela Merkel, pero amigo mio entiende tu que este en el mas absoluto desacuerdo con esa opinion. Merkel quizas sea buena lider para su pueblo, no lo se ya que nunca he vivido en Alemania, pero es una pesima lider a nivel internacional como lo demuestra el rotundo fracaso de sus politicas neoliberales y restrictivas con otros paises como Grecia, España y otros.
Y finalmente el articulo al que haces referencia, aun no lo he leido, pero voy a hacerlo. Yo simplemente respondi al comentario de Daniel More.

Saludos.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Alemania, debido as su historia en el siglo pasado, no quiere ser líder. Alemania, desde que volvió a ser unida, mas y mas a realizado que debido a su potencia económica no puede seguir ignorando su responsabilidad. Desde que Trump, Brexit, Orban, los líderes de Polonia, Turquía ponen en peligro lo que llamamos los valores del occidente, Alemania cada vez mas está forzada a asumir funciones de liderazgo.

Miremos la situación en Grecia. Los ricos allá no pagan impuestos. El gobierno después de asumir el Euro tomaba préstamos para poder seguir obsequiando beneficios sin esforzarse por obligar a que todo ciudadano pagara sus impuestos y que los mas ricos finalmente empezaran a ser sometidos a impuestos. Quién fuera de Alemania acababa por pagar esos préstamos? Países como Portugal y España, sus ciudadanos! Estos 2 países, como ejemplo,  realmente empezaron a implementar cambios logrando así poner sus países en rumbo. Cuando mas irresponsable la política del país, mas el sufrimiento que esto implica a sus ciudadanos!

Política es como religión, no tiene sentido discutir sobre ellas.

Pero repito, el hilo tiene como tema el impacto que la inteligencia artificial se está desarrollando como consecuencia de avances científicos en muchas ramas  de la ciencia. La necesidad de realizar el impacto de estos avances científicos y de reflexionar sobre como los humanos debemos reaccionar para subsistir como especie! Esto implica acciones en el campo social y laboral impactados en un futuro muy próximo, pero también a plazo medio y largo, reflexionar como inteligencia artificial quedará en servicio a los humanos. El libro y la película del robot que quiere volverse humano son una plataforma que se ocupa del tema.

Piensen nomas: Si un computador tiene conciencia de si mismo, algo que las ciencias mencionadas antes ven como requisito para "inteligencia" sea humana o de máquinas, y que estamos entendiendo cada vez mejor debido a los avances en el estudio del cerebro, es permisible "apagar tal máquina? Esta máquina auto-consciente vera el "terminar" su existencia como un asesinato!


----------



## svartahrid

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Piensen nomas: Si un computador tiene conciencia de si mismo, algo que las ciencias mencionadas antes ven como requisito para "inteligencia" sea humana o de máquinas, y que estamos entendiendo cada vez mejor debido a los avances en el estudio del cerebro, es permisible "apagar tal máquina? Esta máquina auto-consciente vera el "terminar" su existencia como un asesinato!



 O imagina un periferico dedicado a la exclusiva tarea de torturar la maquina con un latigo (un maniqui con tacto), que podria hacerse de forma virtual, pero un periferico por usb lo hace mas interesante, seria penada por la ley tal cosa?


----------



## Hellmut1956

El hilo que fogonazo acaba de presentar es otro gran paso, que probablemente IBM también ya ha alcanzado! No queda otra que o ocuparse seriamente del asunto, o, como svartahrid, tomarlo con humor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

https://thenextweb.com/artificial-i...tally-created-its-own-language/#.tnw_YUMIQA4t


----------



## Hellmut1956

Acabo de leer el mismo artículo de tu enlace en un sitio en alemán. Pero vale mencionar el artículo sobre redes cuánticas el cual está enlazado al sitio del enlace. No conozco el término en español, "entanglement". Son partículas sub atómicas, como el photon. Sin que tome tiempo, ni que la "señal" se deteriore por la distancia. Cualquier cambio de una partícula, ocurre también en aquellas "conectadas"! Un resultado en que en una red basada en esta tecnología no puede ser interceptada o alterada, ya que no hay dato perceptible que viaje de una partícula a otra!


----------



## chclau

Creo que en castellano se dice entrelazamiento cuántico.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos. Quiero compartir con Ustedes este artículo publicado por la prestigiosa casa editorial O'Reilly. Habla sobre el porqué Chinos y Gringos invierten millones en crear Chips especializados en la ejecución de software relacionada a la "IA"! Así es la secuencia de dependencias que claman representará una tercera revolución tecnológica como en sus días fuera el PC como Ordenador personal en la mesa de cada uno y la segunda revolución marcada por cómputo móvil como lo vemos en los smartphones:

*Comienzo del Extracto del Artículo:*
In the aftermath of the competition between these hardware companies, a new type of chip will stay standing, one that is computationally superior for use in almost all software, as AI rapidly eats all of software, while software eats the world. The chain of thought can be described succinctly:

Graphics and tensor processors are eating linear algebra.
Linear algebra is eating deep learning.
Deep learning is eating machine learning.
Machine learning is eating artificial intelligence.
Artificial intelligence is eating software.
Software is eating the world.

*Fin del Extracto*

Lo que realmente no soy capaz es de entender el mensaje del artículo. Indudablemente la IA revolucionará y ya empezó a revolucionar nuestra sociedad. Igualmente es muy probable que mientras que en general se usan procesadores actuales y las GPU's de tarjetas gráficas, chips diseñados para ejecutar los programas de la IA. Hasta aquí, OK! Pero como impactará la IA y la disponibilidad de chips especializados para ejecutar el código relacionado la forma como se programa?

Aquí el enlace al artículo!


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos, este enlace los lleva a una página donde 22 "expertos" expresan lo que ellos piensan que la Inteligencia artificial será y como nos impactará. Pongo este hilo aquí y no en "Actualidad Tecnológica", pues la suma de lo que expresan los expertos nos da un captar de la gama de efectos que la IA tendrá en nuestro mundo. Así este hilo es complementario al hilo que acabo de crear en el subforo de "Actualidad Tecnológica"! El contenido NO ES a mi opinión personal una "actualidad tecnológica", sino una fuente para ser informado en forma compacta posibles impactos de esta tecnología!


----------



## foso

Parece que los TPU básicamente son matrices de hardware  creadas para acelerar el computo de redes neuronales, que son operaciones algebraicas que se utilizan en inteligencia artificial. Estos son los nuevos chips que están apareciendo, asi como las gpu se inventaron para ayudar al procesamiento de video/streaming.
Como impactará la IA? Lo único que espero es que se termine usando para asistir al humano y no para reemplazarlo. Pero de seguro habrá compañias avivadas que se encargarán de crear maquinas de reemplazo directo a humanos para algunos trabajos. Entonces como impactará para mi?: ayudará en muchos casos pero como efecto secundario habrá menos trabajo para el humano.


----------



## chclau

No entendi si la pregunta sobre como impactara la AI a la forma de programar es tuya, Helmut.

La respuesta es que hasta la llegada de la AI operativa actual al mercado de consumo masivo (hubo intentos bastante fracasados en los 80s y los 90s con los sistemas expertos), la forma de resolver ciertos problemas cambia en forma fundamental.

Antes tenias que pensar como habia que realizar el algoritmo para resolver un problema. Con las nuevas AI Deep Learning, el foco pasa a otra parte completamente. Que tipo de red neuronal utilizar? De que tamaño? Con cuantos niveles?

Luego, tienes que buscar la manera de enseñarle a la red neuronal a resolver el problema. Pero la manera de enseñarle NO es decirle QUE hacer, sino seleccionar millones de casos (base de datos) para que sepa como tomar sus decisiones.

La revolucion actual de AI DL se debe a que se ha llegado a la capacidad de procesamiento de bases de datos enormes (en algunos casos en tiempo real), capacidad que antes no existia, o si existia, estaba solo al alcance de supercomputadoras en institutos de investigacion.

Lo interesante, ademas, que una vez la red ha "aprendido", (y suponiendo que no requiera mas adaptaciones), el uso de la red se limita al computo de sistemas de ecuaciones lineales.
La parte "pesada" desde el punto de vista de computo y acceso a bases de datos es el calculo de los coeficientes de las ecuaciones, pero una vez calculados los coeficientes (para los casos en que la solucion es estatica o cuasi estatica), el uso de los coeficientes es algo relativamente simple, sobre todo si se usan procesadores especialmente diseñados para tal fin.

Obviamente tambien dependera del tipo de sistema, algunos se pueden resolver con numeros enteros, otros con punto fijo y otros, los mas "complicaditos", con punto flotante, pero ya existen dispositivos programables (FPGA) con bloques integrados IP (HW preprogramado en fabrica) para acelerar calculos en punto flotante. El costo de esos dispositivos, desde varios cientos a un par de miles de dolares, no es un chiste pero es bastante mas barato que los millones de dolares que costaba un supercomputador de hace una decada.

Como nota final, para las aplicaciones que SI requieren soluciones en tiempo real (como algoritmos de busqueda en la Internet, filtros anti-spam, etc.), los lideres del mercado venian usando clusters de GPUS, y desde hace un par de años vienen pisando fuerte tambien las soluciones basadas en clusters de FPGAs (y mixtas de FPGAs y GPUs).


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos

De los mensajes que regularmente recibo del sitio de Internet para estudios "edx" hoy recibí un mensaje sobre los nuevos cursos y allí me topé con el estudio Introduction to "Introduction Artificial Intelligence (AI)". Para que se puedan organizar y sacar provecho de lo que allí se ofrece de forma gratuita sin "certificación" y/o por 99 USD se puede adquirir la certificación del curso oficial. Esto lo haría recién entonces cuando prácticamente he completado el curso y quiero la certificación! No trae ninguna ventaja el pagar la tarifa para la certificación mientras que se absuelve el curso!

La documentación del curso dice que cosas se requieren para hacer en especial los ejercicios prácticos. Como el que ofrece este curso gratuito via edx es Microsoft tratan de hacernos clientes abonando "Azure", el entorno usado en este curso e indican que Microsoft permite la evaluación gratis por un período de 30 días. Para poder hacer eso exigen el presentar una tarjeta de crédito. Yo no tengo tarjeta de crédito y por lo tanto no puedo tener acceso a esa oferta de Microsoft. Pero aquí el enlace al documento pdf que contiene en la página "2" la información de donde descargar los archivos para los experimentos prácticos.

Como yo ya tengo el lenguaje de programación instalado en mi PC, la versión 3.6 es la actual y es la que el curso demanda, no tengo que instalar "Python". Instalo la versión actual de "Python 3.x" pinchando el botón "Downloads" y sigo haciendo la instalación. Yo, para ello, creo una carpeta llamada "Python36" para poder decidir que versión quiero usar en cierto momento. Por eso ir a  la otra herramienta que ya viene con Windows 10, "PowerShell", uso la versión "PowerShell ISE", uso la función de "Búsqueda" y busco "PowerShell". Como tengo un PC de 64 bits selecciono "PowerShell ISE" y me abre ese programa. Allí cambio de directorio a "C:/Jupyter".

mkdir C:/Jupyter
cd c:/Jupyter
python -m pip install jupyter

Así aseguro que la instalación de Jupiter que me hace disponible el "notebook" de Jupyter y pone los archivos para ello en la carpeta "Jupyter" que acabo de crear. Leyendo lo que aparece en la ventana del "PowerShell ISE" mientras ejecuto el último comando y me da informaciones como por ejemplo el enlace para ejecutar "Jupiter Notebook" como un programa en mi browser!

"Comentario" mio:
En situaciones como esta las múltiples pantallas de mi puesto de trabajo son muy útiles:







Cuando te has enrolado en el curso pincha el botón "View Course" este empieza can 2 enlaces bajo el capítulo "Introduction" y sigue en el capítulo 2 "Machine Learning" con unos videos que de forma ejemplar te dan una introducción bastante avanzada considerando ser totales novatos en este tema pero de una forma muy buena para captar que el "aprendizaje de máquinas en una de las tecnologías de la "inteligencia artificial", introduce de forma sencilla de entender y visualizar los conceptos de "aprendizaje de máquinas supervisado" y "aprendizaje de máquinas no supervisado"! Como con eso ya me había metido un poco lo que me gusto bastante fueron las presentaciones de como se realiza el entrenamiento del aprendizaje de máquinas tanto para el tipo "supervisado" y el "no supervisado" y presenta una pequeña selección de algoritmos y metodología relacionada tanto para el entrenamiento, como para "medir la calidad" de los resultados del entrenamiento.

Mi descripción es mucho mas complicada que la forma como el curso presenta los temas! Recuerden, el foco del curso está en capacitarnos en ejemplos que programamos nosotros mismos, para ello descargamos los archivos que ponen a nuestra disposición!

La herramienta mas importante con la que sigue el curso se llama "Azure Machine Learning Studio". Asi que me fui a Google y me busque como usar esa herramienta de forma gratuita! Aquí el enlace que nos abre la herramienta "Azure Machine Learning Studio", está es una de las selecciones posibles que nos dan un acceso al programa web "Azure Machine Learning" que el curso usa y la página inicial es una exacta copia de lo que aparece en el video del curso sin haber tenido que registrarse en Microsoft Azure!

Aquí un enlace sobre lo que es el entorno de Azure y los entornos alternativos para usar la técnica del aprendizaje de máquinas!



> Open source compatible
> Azure Machine Learning fully supports open source technologies. You can use tens of thousands of open source Python packages, such as the following machine learning frameworks:
> 
> scikit-learn
> TensorFlow
> Microsoft Cognitive Toolkit
> Spark ML
> You can execute your experiments in managed environments such as Docker containers and Spark clusters. You can also use advanced hardware such as GPU-enabled virtual machines in Azure to accelerate your execution.
> 
> Azure Machine Learning is built on top of the following open source technologies:
> 
> Jupyter Notebook
> Apache Spark
> Docker
> Kubernetes
> Python
> Conda
> It also includes Microsoft's own open source technologies, such as Microsoft Machine Learning Library for Apache Spark and Cognitive Toolkit.



Usando la promoción que hacía mi editorial predilecta "Packt.com" de poder comprar todos los libros, videos y cursos por solo 5 USD cada uno tengo material para profundizar. Mi intención es de sobreponerme a la barrera de poder empezar a "usar" el aprendizaje de máquinas" y mas tarde las "redes neurológicas". Como pueden ver el tema me fascina y si logro facilidad en el uso de estas tecnologías relacionadas a la inteligencia artificial usarlas en mi proyecto del modelo de un velero que estoy construyendo y para el cual me metí en estos estudios! En especial creo que "TensorFlow" con librerías como scikit-learn en combinación con el lenguaje de programación Python3.x podre ser capaz de usar los entornos gratuitos en vez de Azure que ojalá siga teniendo la calidad el curso!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Piden que les demos el número de la tarjeta de crédito para poder autenticarnos con la cuenta "gratuita" de Azure...

Pues va a ser que no...


----------



## Scooter

JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Piden que les demos el número de la tarjeta de crédito para poder autenticarnos con la cuenta "gratuita" de Azure...
> 
> Pues va a ser que no...


Jajajaja qué cachondos los tíos.

Sí que es verdad que en algunos sitios usan las tarjetas para identificar ya que en mucho países no hay un documento de identidad.
Pero yo paso bastante de ceder mi tarjeta a nadie.
Habrá que hacerse una virtual de prepago en un banco en el que no tenga cuenta. Un amigo tiene una y está encantado. Seguro que no te estafan más que el dinero que tengas en la tarjeta.


----------



## Hellmut1956

He seguido mirando el curso, estoy por como se usa la herramienta de como identificar clusters. Pero mirando la parte de analizar y entrenar de forma supervisada con datos numéricos usando la web app de "Microsoft Azure Learning Studio" del curso aparentemente representa un buen modo para "jugar". Los datos son cargados des el PC a la herramienta, se define como se combinan. La función de visualizar la salida de cada bloque ya de por si representa una funcionalidad interesante.

Los detalles, reciben la información de forma muy fácil de comprender en los vídeos del curso, por lo que no ni intento replicar esto aquí!

Pero su aplicabilidad a nuestra afición me parece muy factible. Empecemos recalcando que no de las cosas que representan un reto para usar la inteligencia artificial es el gran número de datos que se requieren! Aquí los ejemplos que me acabo de mirar son 15.000 sets de datos. por lo tanto la herramienta de IA requiere que podamos proporcionar el número mas grande factible de sets de datos. Una cosa que me puedo imaginar es el monitorear datos generados por algún circuito electrónico y entrenar y verificar la funcionalidad de la IA. El otro aspecto es la utilidad! Que beneficio me da el poder estipular el resultado? Reflexionaré esto para concebir de que forma IA me puede servir.

Recuerden. Mi objetivo para dedicarme a este tema por un lado es la curiosidad de aprender algo sobre el aprendizaje de máquinas y en especial sobreponerme a la intimidación para poder "jugar" con esta técnica. Aqui la web app de Azure me parece mus atractiva por programarse con copiar y pegar. Ademas da como selección cual algoritmo aplicar en cierto punto del "arbol=tree" del proceso de aprendizaje de máquinas.

Por otro lado deseo poder entender lo suficiente de esta tecnología para poder tener en consideración lo que esta técnica hace posible al reflexionar como hacer alguna decisión de diseño. La herramienta de Azure elimina problemas por errores de programación y el reto de poder "jugar" con diferentes algoritmos y "ver" su impacto. Claro, Azure es un entorno que se ejecuta en la "nube". Pero las mas avanzadas componentes electrónicas, controladores, en parte ya tienen y en parte aparecerán conteniendo la hardware para permitir un uso de IA entrenada en la nube y ejecutarla en un controlador embebido.

TensorFlow, como ejemplo de un entorno alternativo ya existe para la placa raspi que ya contiene las unidades GPU que permiten una ejecución acelerada de los algoritmos de IA! me imagino que una vez que usando Azure para decidir "jugando" como es una IA adecuada para un uso que identifico, luego crearía la misma IA usando por ejemplo TensorFlow. Me imagino que los algoritmos mas usuales replicaran lo que Azure nos ofrece.



@Scooter: Al momento no me he topado con limitaciones de la herramienta "Azure Machine Learning Studio" accedida de forma gratuita y sin identificarme que me impacten! Así que no hay que dejar de "jugar con esta herramienta accediéndola de forma gratuita y no identificándose.

Reflexionando lo que acabo de escribir al volver a leer mi contribución se me vino a la mente mi sistema de control de escotas.












Mientras que fue bastante sencillo el idearse el objetivo del sistema de control de escotas, la cosa se puso dificil al reflexionar la función bajo ciertas condiciones de operación!

Uso un sensor angular magnético que monitorea la posición angular del palo de la vela:






El magneto esta conectado al eje de rotación de la articulación del palo de la vela y cuando la vela gira, el eje gira de forma correspondiente. Este magneto conectado al eje del palo de la vela esta casi tocando la superficie de la cubierta del velero que en este lugar tiene un „hueco“ tapado por un delgado folio de plástico debajo del cual se encuentra la componente del sensor magnético angular.

Este sensor continuamente y con alta frecuencia reporta la posición angular del palo de la vela! Recuerden lo que escribí: la IA requiere de un alto número de datos para ser entrenado y así aprende a definir por inteligencia propia ejecutando un algoritmo que se debe hacer! Así aquí tengo algo que me origina un alto número de datos.

Los 2 gráficos arriba muestran con bastante complejidad que aspectos mi sistema de control de escotas requiere para poder controlar el largo de la escota basándose en la posición angular del palo de la vela. Me explico:

Mi sistema de control de escotas controla la longitud de la escota dependiendo de la posición del palo de la vela. Hasta allí sencillo, el sistema hace que el motor de paso pase a la posición correspondiente que me da el largo de la vela requerido evitándose así tener demasiada escota suelta!

Los problemas empiezan cuando se reflexiona el como el sistema debe controlar la longitud de la escota!

Sobresaliente y de máxima importancia es que la vela nunca se abra mas que lo que el operador del velero desea y definido por la posición del “stick” en la emisora RC. Esta posición del stick define hasta que ángulo la vela tiene permitida abrirse y como consecuencia cual es el largo máximo que la escota debe tener para cumplir. El sistema sabe cual es la posición del “stick” de la emisora digitalizando la señal PWM que sale del enchufe del canal correspondiente del receptor RC.






eflexionando lo que acabo de escribir al volver a leer mi contribución se me vino a la mente mi sistema de control de escotas.











Mientras que fue bastante sencillo el idearse el objetivo del sistema de control de escotas, la cosa se puso dificil al reflexionar la función bajo ciertas condiciones de operación!

Uso un sensor angular magnético que monitorea la posición angular del palo de la vela:






El magneto esta conectado al eje de rotación de la articulación del palo de la vela y cuando la vela gira, el eje gira de forma correspondiente. Este magneto conectado al eje del palo de la vela esta casi tocando la superficie de la cubierta del velero que en este lugar tiene un „hueco“ tapado por un delgado folio de plástico debajo del cual se encuentra la componente del sensor magnético angular.

Este sensor continuamente y con alta frecuencia reporta la posición angular del palo de la vela! Recuerden lo que escribí: la IA requiere de un alto número de datos para ser entrenado y así aprende a definir por inteligencia propia ejecutando un algoritmo que se debe hacer! Así aquí tengo algo que me origina un alto número de datos.

Los 2 gráficos arriba muestran con bastante complejidad que aspectos mi sistema de control de escotas requiere para poder controlar el largo de la escota basándose en la posición angular del palo de la vela. Me explico:

Mi sistema de control de escotas controla la longitud de la escota dependiendo de la posición del palo de la vela. Hasta allí sencillo, el sistema hace que el motor de paso pase a la posición correspondiente que me da el largo de la vela requerido evitándose así tener demasiada escota suelta!

Los problemas empiezan cuando se reflexiona el como el sistema debe controlar la longitud de la escota!

Sobresaliente y de máxima importancia es que la vela nunca se abra mas que lo que el operador del velero desea y definido por la posición del “stick” en la emisora RC. Esta posición del stick define hasta que ángulo la vela tiene permitida abrirse y como consecuencia cual es el largo máximo que la escota debe tener para cumplir. El sistema sabe cual es la posición del “stick” de la emisora digitalizando la señal PWM que sale del enchufe del canal correspondiente del receptor RC.






La señal PWM cambia el tiempo que la señal está en "0" o "1" durante los 20 ms o 50 veces por segundo que esta señal es repetida. la electrónica mide este largo y así resulta un valor digital que mi electrónica usa para saber en que posición está el stick de control de la emisora.

Si ahora por girar la dirección de navegación del velero o por cambio de dirección del viento la vela puede fluctuar su posición angular. Como pueden ver en el segundo gráfico mio el motor de paso puede tener mas de 1.000.000 de posiciones que definen el largo de la escota entre una posición perpendicular al casco y en la posición central identica al centro del casco. Es un ángulo entre el casco del velero y el palo de la vela de 90°.

El sensor magnético angular nos da 1014 valres diferentes dependiendo de la posición del palo de la vela y mi sistema de control de escotas puede asignar una posición del motor de paso que controla la longitud de la escota de mas de 1.000.000 posiciones posibles!

Esto lo hace el sistema de control de escotas usando una tabla grabada en su memoria de 1024 entradas, donde cada posición posible del sensor magnético angular, cada renglón es una diferente y asignar 1 de las mas de un millón de posibles posiciones del motor de paso!

El reto con el que me encontré fue de como realizar que la longitud de la escota nunca sobrepase el máximo definido por el operador por la posición del stick de control en la emisora. Asumí un máximo de 64 posiciones posibles del stick de control en la emisora en el segundo gráfico.

Pero como funciona este control de escotas cuando el palo de la vela este oscilando entre la posición central y aquella máxima permitida por el operador RC! El problema es cuando mi sistema de control de escotas considera que debe cambiar lo posición del motor de paso para no impactar la libertad de oscilación del palo de la vela. Para eso me ideé un sistema de umbrales alrededor de la posición actual del palo de la vela asegurando así que el sistema de control de escotas permita la libre oscilación del palo de la vela proporcionado la longitud de escota requerido.

Muy bien me puedo imaginar el uso del aprendizaje de máquinas supervisado!






En el segundo renglón de la tabla vemos que el operador RC no quiere que la vela pueda oscilar.
En el cuarto renglón vemos que el operador RC quiere que la vela se abra hasta 45° de su palo y como el palo de la vela ya tiene 45° no le daremos mas escota. 
En el último renglón de la tabla vemos que el palo de la vela ha oscilado hacia el centro, aquí 22,5° por lo que permitimos que el palo de la vela gire como quiera!

Así, metiéndome aún mas en detalles, es posible generar una base de datos similar a lo que muestro en la tabla, pero donde monitoreo la posición del stick de control de la emisora RC grabando los valores digitalizados que resultan de digitalizar la PWM de la receptora RC. Lo mismo rige para el sensor angular y la posición correspondiente del motor de paso!

Lo que un sistema de aprendizaje de máquinas haría como resultado me evitaria computar todo eso de los umbrales. "Sabiendo" por entrenamiento la IA reaccionaría de acuerdo a cual "situación" es la actual.

El entrenamiento resultaría en saber si limitar o no, la cuarta columna de la tabla el movimiento del palo de la vela. Porqué? Porque esta decisión basa en que existe una relación entre la posición actual indicada por el sensor angular magnético y la posición definida como máxima a razón de la posición del stick de mando de la emisora RC!

La posición del motor de paso seguiría resultando de encontrar su posición en referencia a la posición angular! Basándome en la disponibilidad actual de componentes electrónicas la placa RaspBerry Pi Zero podría realizar esta función embebida usando el gran número de hardware GPU y usando un sistema de aprendizaje de máquinas basadas en el entorno TensorFlow que existe para las placas Raspi!


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos, habiendo estado este Miércoles en la feria "Embedded World 2018" puedo confirmar que aunque al menos ya hay personas que han oído de la IA en sistemas embebidos aún los mas "expertos" no tienen mucho mas noción que de que existen entornos para su desarrollo y que hay 3 fases en el uso de IA.

1. Entrenamiento
2. Pasar programa de IA entrenado a plataformas de uso, en Inglés "Deployment"
3. IA on the "Edge" con lo que se denomina aquello que no forma parte de la nube.

Aquí les quiero dar el enlace a un artículo, la primera parte, sobre como demonios aprendo a usar IA como programador,






Finalmente les doy este enlace que lleva a una colección de artículos muy interessantes, de los cuales el recién mencionado es uno! ya estoy a la espectativa cuando la segunda parte del artículo sea publicado!


----------



## Marisol Cano Vega

Yo no creo que la humanidad este en peligro, sino la forma en como estamos utilizando la nueva tecnología y en como esta esta creciendo en dimensiones demasiado amplias. Somos una nueva era y poco a poco nos damos cuenta cual es el alcance de todo lo maravilloso que puede crear la mente humana para el desarrollo de la tecnología artificial.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Apreciada Marisol. eso es lo que preocupa! La inteligencia artificial hoy, Mayo 2018, es algo diferente de revoluciones tecnológicas anteriores. Aunque hoy todo lo que se aplica como inteligencia artificial es lo que se denomina "IA debil" o "weak AI". Este termino "weak" caracteriza IA aplicada a cumplir funciones determinadas! "IA fuerte" o "strong AI" es IA capaz de funcionar sin objetivo específico, mas similar a lo que Hollywood nos presenta como IA.
IA es capaz de ejecutar cualquier función la cual se pueda entrenar. El explosivo desarrollo de la IA debil es acompañada por avances en muchas ciencias y tecnologías. Como actividades en este campo tienen prácticamente recursos económicos ilimitados, el número de científicos y técnicos avanzando todo el ecosistema de la IA debil, las mas brillantes cabezas buscan participar en este campo! Yo trabajé por décadas en la industria de semiconductores. En ese campo no mas los avances son impresionantes!


----------



## CARLOS HOLGUIN

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en la comunidad y veo que todo mundo esta muy entusiasmado con la "inteligencia artificial" como si se tratara de una competencia de ver quien gana el premio y crea realmente un "ser o ente artificial con capacidad de poseer una inteligencia real y adquirir conocimientos con incluso mayor desempeño que la humana", es bueno, pero se olvidan de una cosa, la vida es mas simple que eso, la vida es solo vivir y para bien o para mal dura muy poco, los humanos hemos vivido igual con o sin tecnología, igual nos hemos matado unos a otros desde el principio de los tiempos, pensando un poco en términos de la "ciencia ficción" incluso se podría decir que se pudieran llegar a crear "seres superiores" con capacidades cognoscitivas y selectivas mayores incluso que las humanas, pero de que serviría eso, eventualmente los humanos morimos y los q

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 22, 2018

que van a quedar son precisamente esos seres entonces, de que sirve todo eso si no nos hace inmortales, para dejar nuestra huella en la historia?, la vida es mucho mas simple que eso, solo hay que disfrutar cada día como si fuera el ultimo, "vivir" igual se muere el pobre que el rico o el ignorante que el sabio, el obrero que el científico de la NASA y al igual, todos comemos, dormimos tengamos o no, la inteligencia artificial no va a alargar un día de vida humana ni va a arreglar los problemas entre humanos, podría si por el contrario suprimirnos al pensar que somos dañinos o perjudiciales para el planeta, lo que nos hace diferentes a "las maquinas" es que desde el principio de los tiempos nos ha impulsado "el temor" las maquinas no tienen ni podrían tener emociones "tal ves les pongan  emoticons pero eso no los haría tener emociones y son estas las que nos han hecho permanecer en el planeta.
Como les dije, soy nuevo en la comunidad y tengo tres años apenas que he incursionado en el mundo de la electrónica pero tengo treinta como abogado y puedo decirles que sería bueno contar con jueces (IA) que resolvieran con estricto apego a la ley los conflictos que se les confiaran pero llegaría el momento en que llegaríamos a ser totalmente dependientes y obsoletos, incapaces de sobrevivir solos, viviríamos al amparo de la Inteligencia Artificial, ejemplos hay muchos, si se acaba el petroleo el mundo se paraliza, las maquinas no van a proveer alimentos naturales ni agua para que vivamos los humanos ellos no los necesitarían para que entonces, si realmente llegaran a tener inteligencia independiente para que conservar una especie tan decadente con enormes costos de manutención?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 22, 2018

Es muy emocionante la tecnología, esta de moda, pero es solo eso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya tenés los taxis de Uber autónomos sin chofer . . .  es claro que una multinacional se quedará con todos los empleos de taxistas.


----------



## peperc

capitanp dijo:


> Cada vez que navegamos estamos alimentando un IA de manera gratuita


y en cada pagina que entramos y en cada foro alimentamos a alguna inteligencia natural, que lucra con dicha pagina....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 23, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya tenés los taxis de Uber autónomos sin chofer . . .  es claro que una multinacional se quedará con todos los empleos de taxistas.



y quien tiene la culpa ?? el EGOISMO DE LA GENTE, usuarios que usan ese servicio y si les preguntas te responden que " para ellos es comodo" .
personas que dicen que es "una opcion de trabajo" ...
justo ayer que hubo en CABA paro de subtes tuve que tomar el colectivo muy lleno de gente y volvi a ver algo tipicamente humano:
EL EGOISMO.
cuando estan abajo dicen " que gente egoista !!! corranse para el fondo que queremos subir "!!!
y cuando estan arriba : " he chofer, no ve que no entra mas nadie !!! acaso somso ganado !!!!

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

NO SEAMOS INGENUOS:
toda la vida quienes son ricos investigan e invierten dinero para hacerse ellos  mas ricos, no para que la distribucion de riquezas se iguale.
quienes investigan son empresas.
y los gobiernos usan a el pueblo solo para ganar los votos, son cosas muy pero muy clasicas.
acaso hace falta discutirlo siquiera ??
.
ahora, yendo a el inicio de este tema y como menciona Hellmut:
es un tema de evolucion y la evolucion  tardo millones de años y busca EQUILIBRIO , pero el ser humano no busca eso.
miren, si comparamos a lo que es HOY  el ser humano, o sea millones de seres organizados en sociedades y encima, muy poderosos, ¿ con que lo podemos comparar en la naturaleza??
solo abejas y hormigas son asi, de agruparse .
abejas y hormigas que no dudo en millones de años habran tenido otras configuraciones sociales  PERO FUE ESTA LA QUE PREVALECIO.
comparen.
hace cuanto que vivimos como vivimos ( en grandes sociedades) .
y como nos comportamos ??
en un pais medianamente moderno, de medio pelo como Argentina o España, casi todos se creen "con derechos" , o sea medianamente  ABEJAS REINAS.
en una sociedad de abejas o de hormigas DUDO MUCHISIMO que sea tipico entre sus individuos :
la ambicion.
la mentira
el egoismo
el engaño.
la avaricia
y tantas mas.........aca, en nuestras sociedades, es tipico, y nada condenado, es mas, en todos los niveles de poder.
asi que "veneno" en nuestra querida humanidad, hay de todo tipo y lo tenemso enquistado.
la IA me pinta que es una herramienta mas.
pero el verdadero veneno esta en nuestra IN ( inteligencia natural) .
no cometamos el error de hacer lo que es tipico hoy dia:
"culpar a otros" .
un claro ejemplo, un gigantesco ejemplo de esto es un video que vi hace un tiempo de una entrevista a el padre de los puccio ( creo que se llamaba arquimedes puccio) , el viejo, ya en cama muy enfermo decia que todo habia sido una mentira, que nada paso en realidad.....
es como funciona la mente.
miren observen a la sociedad humana, macroscopicamente y micro...... y jueguen a anotar las diferencias con las hormigas y las abejas.


hace un tiempito que escucho algunas cosas de un neurologo :  FACUNDO MANES.
mirenlo, es interesante.
hay mucha gente muy interesante.


----------



## DOSMETROS

peperc dijo:


> personas que dicen que es "una opcion de trabajo" ...


 
Pero no me refería a los coches particulares manejados por sus dueños sino a autos autónomos sin chofer , aqui todavía no están.


----------



## peperc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero no me refería a los coches particulares manejados por sus dueños sino a autos autónomos sin chofer , aqui todavía no están.


a mi no me parece bien ninguna.
y es por "la manera" en que UBER penetra en paises.

si queres trabajar transportando gente , pues segui los pasos que tu pais ya tiene establecidos.
estudia o anotate, o patentate o lo que sea para taxista, o chofer de camiones o de lo que sea.

la empresa UBER lo que hace es "puentear" de manera absurda leyes de cada pais, leyes que llevan decadas.

mira, te dar eun ejemplo: mañana yo aparezco con una APP tipo uber pero que te permite contactarte con cualquier medico o residente o estudiante de medicina cercano, si te sentis enfermo, pues buscas al mas cercano, no importa que cumpla las leyes de el pais para ejercer.

y asi podes hacer con absolutamente cualquier rubro.
una APP deberia ser un servicio mas, pero NO  la que controle a todos.
como rado taxi, esta ok, queres ofrecer un servicio de radio taxis, ?? ok..
queres ofrecer un servicio de localizacion o lo que sea ?? ok.
y cobras algo , ok.

*en cualquier pais hay normas: para ser maestro, para ser chofer, para ser medico, para lo que sea...tenes que estudiar, capacitarte....................... no "anotarte en una APP" ...*

pero UBER armo las cosas para tener EL CONTROL de todos, y decir cuanto se cobra y permitir que cualquiera pueda ofrecer el servicio y no hacerse cargo de nada.
se que ahora en algunos paises les obligan a contratar.
pero te repito : penetran en paises enteros y quieren imponer su idea , no ... era.... "su modelo de negocios" .

mira, si hasta los compararia bastante con el "modelo de negocios " de el bitcoin.
algo que a toda razon es ilogico

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 23, 2018

*y volviendo al tema:*

para la humanidad el gran peligro es :
la misma humanidad.

( luego, que podamos construir cosas que nos generen muchisimo daño, seguro : IA, radiacion nuclear, experimentos biologicos y virus y muchisimas mas cosas.) .

fijense , parte de la "humanidad" de el ser humano es avanzar, y experimentar y "atreverse" muchas veces con muy poca prudencia a hacer cosas que creen que "pueden hacer" .
la primer explosion nuclear, se animaron.
ahora, no se que quieren hacer generando un calor similar a el de el sol, y tenerlo encerrado en campos magneticos, para generar un tipo de energia de el futuro...
y eso aca: en la tierra, en nuestra unica tierra.

no esperamos a tener bases en otros mundos lejanos.
no.
si algo se te ocurre y es viable y dejaria negocio,  SE HACE .
y alguna va a salir mal y quizas generre un efecto no deseado, un efecto avalancha o reaccion en cadena.
o lo que sea.

EN LA NATURALEZA ningun otro ser tiene ese poder.
y ningun otro ser es taaaaan bruto como para hacerlo.

ETICA, ¿ quien ? la tiene?
solo de palabras.
es mas, la tendran 1 o 10 , pero ... je..... otro no.
acaso no es ya conocida la frase:

*" si no lo hago yo, otro lo hara ... asi que mejor lo hago yo "*

cabeza, con al cabeza el ser humano se justifica, todo lo justifica, hasta el mas pesado horror,  hasta al estupiedz mas grande.
miren, les digo yo:
No hace falta demasiado , solo tiempo para que el ser humano haga lio, pero mucho lio, mas que la segunda guerra mundial y no digo guerra, digo lio, puede ser cualqquier cosa.
a menos que :
se tome con la seriedad que corresponde nuestra sociedad y nuestra humaniddad, que NO podemso andar asi como andamos, sin reglas, o reglas que se acomodan segun nuestra conveniencia.
con las hormigas o las abejas ni siquiera la abeja u hormiga reina hacen lo que quieren .
nadie
el concepto de "REINA" es un cuento nuestro.
en las hormigas y en las abejas CADA QUIEN TIENE SU OBLIGACION y dee cumplirla , y como dije mas arriba:
no hay lugar a egoismos, a mentiras, a hipocresia, a falsedad, a robos, a ninguna de las porquerias que .............*NOS CARACTERIZAN A NOSOTROS. *


----------



## Hellmut1956

@peperec: Me gusta la forma seria con la que respondes y en TODO lo que has escrito tengo la misma posición que tu! Permíteme presentar un concepto que me parece lógico! eso no significa que sea cierto y/o correcto! 

Empieza mi posición por presentar un concepto de naturaleza al que soy afino! Y muy relacionado a esto esta el concepto de la evolución! La evolución es un mecanismo no dirigido, sin objetivo concreto hacia donde se desarrolla algo! Nuestro universo empezó como energía que después del "Big Bang" empezó a enfriarse a razón que su empaque, nuestro universo, estaba expandiéndose, simple termodinámica. Aumenta el entorno de un gas o plasma la presión se reduce y la temperatura baja. Así llego el momento donde por fluctuaciones cuánticas, por casualidad, la materia positiva fue algo mas numerosa que la anti materia. las partes sub atómicas condensaron primero y finalmente fue posible crear núcleos de átomos que pudieron después de cierto tiempo captar sus electrones generando átomos de hidrógeno. El proceso de reducción de temperatura a razón de la expansión del universo mantuvo temperaturas adecuadas para hacer que átomos de hidrógeno fusionaran a átomos de helium. Interesante que la relación de hidrógeno y helio equivale al resultado de cálculos físicos. 

Porqué empiezo tan temprano? Porque esto refleja un primer efecto de la evolución! Cuando las condiciones del entorno cambia la evolución también tiene el efecto de generar átomos, de hacer transparente el universo permitiendo el flujo de fotones. Así desde cierto punto de vista la evolución adapto las condiciones físicas del universo cambiando de energía a la existencia de materia inorgánica.

Después de algunas generaciones de estrellas sus explosiones generaron los elementos necesarios para crear planetas de "roca" como lo es la tierra y en algún momento ese entorno inorgánico creo materia orgánica, vida. Después de otros millares de años la evolución de la materia inorgánica creo inteligencia. Otro paso de la evolución que solo fue posible porque los pasos aquí presentados de la evolución hicieron posible inteligencia basada en materia orgánica.

Ahora viene la extrapolación! Esta evolución, en donde los entes inteligentes  se desarrollaron crearon los requisitos para desarrollar inteligencia en materia inorgánica! Si ahora la IA primero hoy con el desarrollo de la "IA debil" es capaz de hacer el 70 % al 90 % de lo que hacen los seres humanos y eso de forma mucho mas eficiente y resistente a cambios del medio ambiental, esto pone bajo presión de justificar la existencia del ser humano. Se espera que en otros 30 a 50 años la "IA fuerte", aquella IA capaz de interacción equivalente a la inteligencia humana! La capacidad de avanzar, de adaptarse a cambios ambientales de tales entes inteligentes inorgánicos, es mucho superior a la humanidad. Que ha ocurrido en la evolución en el pasado. Especies no capaces de adaptarse o de menor eficiencia sucumben y hacen lugar para especies mas eficientes y mas adaptables!

Realmente la evolución logra en un tiempo my corto, comparativamente, crear materia orgánica, crear especies con la inteligencia necesaria para crear inteligencia inorgánica! El lapso de tiempo de la humanidad como especie inteligente es realmente corto! Comparemos no mas los 65 millones de años que los dinosaurios dominaron la tierra con las quizá 50 mil años que existen los seres humanos!

Hasta hoy no me animé presentar estas reflexiones mías fomentadas por artículos científicos que he encontrado! Creo que vale reflexionarlo! La humanidad prácticamente es un catalizador de la evolución para crear entes de materia inorgánica inteligente!


----------



## peperc

hola hellmut.
mira, si al electronica ya tiene complejidad, basta algo que olvidamos o no tuvimso en cuenta en la idea previa y al final .. el equipo se cuelga.
la electronica nos permite ver un poquitin de lo complejas de las csoas.
y infinitamente mas cuando estas interactuan con otras cosas asi de complejas.

como dije antes: el ser humano ACTUAL ni siquiera ha evolucionado, hablar de miles de años no es nada.
SI somos inteligentes, pero olvidamso de donde venimos: de la selva, de ttener que sobrevivir de EL EGOISMO PARA SOBREVIVIR que nos maneja dentro nuestro.
estamos lejisimos de ser una especie que SE ADAPTO y para poder vivir en armonia miles, millones de años necesitamos eso:
adaptarnos.
o quizas no ..........fijate especies como el cocodrilo, le importa un huevo nada....  y ha sobrevivido muchisimos millones de años....
podemos tirar ideas... ilusiones.... espectativas, pero al final, SOLO EL TIEMPO DICE LA VERDAD.

como se supone es la evolucion " el que mas se adapta al entorno actual y al que viene".

si la IA nos seria dañina ?? .... IMPOSIBLE SABERLO y si la IA nos salva ??
?? que tul ??..

mira, una vez leia y leia y me puse a pensar, mira todo el daño que le hacemos a la tierra....... somso una especie tremendamente hija de remilP con las demas,,,,,,,,,,y si resulta que ??? ...
asi muchos mueren , pero otros se adaptan.... y que tal si mañána un tran volcan hace erupcion, tirando mierd..... a toda a atmosfera, ???

CASO 1 :  el ser humano casi no esta, no ha contaminado, o sea que toda la vida se adapto a un ambiente sano y sin contaminacion , ante este fenomeno natural el daño es tremendo, las especies no pueden adaptarrse y la mortandad es inmensa.

CASO 2 :  el ser humano es lo que es, muchisimos animales se han adaptado a evitar comer plastico y porquerias, aprendieron a distinguir lugares contaminados Y MUY IMPORTANTE el ser humano metio especies autoctonas de un lugar en otros o sea distribuyo las especies por todo el mundo, hizo algo que la naturaleza no haria, dando mas posibilidades de supervivencia ...
digamos que "entreno" a toda la vida para el entorno duro que se vendria con al erupcion de dicho volcan.
elevando las posibilidades de supervivencia.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
con la IA puede pasar igual, o no .. no se sabe.
todo depende de lo que el futuro nos depare.
para mi, el futuro es mas o menos un "PAYASO BURLON" y a veces muy cruel.
asi que ..... no se.
esas palabras cortitas que a tanta gente le duele decir, yo las digo:

no se..

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
te cuento otra, que define como es que se mueve la evolucion, a veces burlona, pero LA VARIEDAD es muy importante:
tenes una tribu sana, de individuos, diria el futuro genetico.
pero entre esa tribu a veces nace gente enferma y la destierran, se van a vivir a una isla.... cercana pero aislada...
un dia, a la tribu le viene una enfermedad, o le viene otra tribu y los mata...
a los de la isla ni bola les dan, ni los ven o les dan tanto asco que ni se acercan...
y sobreviven...
y con el tiempo repueblan todo y algunos nacen sanos, mas fuertes, y prevalecen.

asi es la evolucion:
posibilidades, prueba y error, opciones, azar,  lo mejor es lo que prevalece, a menos que no le toque en suerte, a menos que el payaso burlon que maneja todo este aburrido y quiera entretenerse.
mira los dinosaurios por ejemplo , como les fue.

quien sabe?? .
quizas el ser humano, como es , termine destruyendo muchisimo.
o quizas , un dia se venga un desastre natural inmenso y sea el ser humano y su inteligencia la que lo evite....
quizas, estemso condenados a que el tiempo nos borre pero antes d eso hayamos dejado una semilla de vida en otros mundos la cual con millones de años de tiempo esta evolucione.
imaginate... sino... nada quedaria..
solo dejar una semilla, algo muy basico, pero asi evitar que la vida desaparezca.
quien sabe.

todo esto demuestra lo poco que podemos predecir, y LO POCO QUE MANEJAMOS , por mas que hablemos, digamos, tengamos teorias y sueños, nosotrs somos un enjambre de animalitos, y nuestra esencia nos domina, NO MANEJAMOS.
fijate: vos, yo, todos quisieramos un mundo mejor, un mundo de humanos distintos, pero sin embargo, vamos a donde vamos.

( te doy un ejemplo de lejos , que es mas facil de entender):
israel  y arables:
les preguntas al 99,9 % de la gente y quieren vivir en paz.... sin embargo estan como estan...
si ves a la masa humana como un todo , si ves la sumatoria final: algo nos maneja.
nuestra naturlaeza final, la de el enjambre nos lleva a dodne cada individuo no quiere o no quiere reconocer.

es lo que es .
y no se si siquiera podemos manejarlo.

Todo el mundo se indigna con una matanza de focas o de ballenas o delfines, o de lo que sea..... y sin embargo , la resultante, el final, es que se sigue haciendo .
el ser humano lo sigue haciendo .
explicarlo ?? .. no se
cambiarlo ?? .. no se.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

PD: permitime redefinirte la vida.
la vida y el tiempo o se ale futuro:

1 -- la vida si tiene objetivos, no como los que tenemos o entendemos nosotros, la vida quiere expandirse, la vida tiene como objetivo el poblar, la fuerza que ejerce es hacia expandirse, reproducirse.
es una fuerza es un objetivo, no consciente.

2 -- viste las peliculas esas como "elefecto mariposa" que habla de viajar en el tiempo ?? 
cada cosita que cambias te cambia el futuro, y no podes preveer como sera.
si te casas con pepa, >> un futuro ( absolutamente impredecible)  
si te casas con marcela >>> otro futuro ( absolutamente impredecible)  
si quedas solo  >>>> otro futuro ( absolutamente impredecible)  
si te casas con juan >>>  otro futuro ( absolutamente impredecible)  
si te quedas con tus viejos >> otro futuro ( absolutamente impredecible)  
y en cada cosa, cada paso , si cambias algo .........otra linea de posibilidades.

y en cada caso, la vida siempre se adapta  y intenta florecer, con lo que hay.


----------



## chclau

Yo no creo que el ser humano sea particularmente mas danino que otros seres vivientes y mucho menos que "la naturaleza".

La historia de la vida nos dice que asi como el ser humano hoy es un factor de cambio (y de destruccion), hubo otros muchos.
Cuando surgieron las plantas verdes, comenzaron a librar oxigeno a la atmosfera, y para todos los organismos para los cuales el oxigeno es un veneno, el momento en que las plantas verdes comenzaron a liberar oxigeno en masa fue el momento de su extincion en masa.

Despues tenes los fenomenos de extincion masivas, de los cuales no se sabe bien las causas, la famosa muerte de los dinosaurios fue solo uno de ellos, en el peor suceso de extincion masiva se calcula que desaparecieron un 96% de las especies vivas en la Tierra en el momento de la catastrofe.
Extinción masiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y si explotara una supernova a "solo" unos millones de anios luz del sistema solar no quedaria ni el recuerdo (una de las extinciones masivas fue al parecer por una supernova, pero no estaba lo suficientemente cerca como para borrarnos del todo).

Vemos a traves de telescopios impresionantes catastrofes, quasar que vomitan pulsos de radiacion con energia suficiente para borrar sistemas solares enteros a su paso, galaxias chocando, agujeros negros devorando estrellas, supernovas... el Universo es un gran creador y un terrible destructor.

Igual yo querria que, dotados de la inteligencia que tenemos, nos comportaramos un poco mejor. No es que justifique el consumo irresponsable, la matanza de otras especies porque si, el llenar el mundo de basura... No lo justifico, solo digo que no es extraordinario ni es peor que lo que la "naturaleza" hace y ha hecho.

Y en el fondo soy un optimista. Es cierto, el mundo es todavia muy violento, hay pocos que viven demasiado bien, unos cuantos mas o menos, y muchisimos que apenas sobreviven. Y sin embargo, hemos progresado. Aunque la maravilla de la comunicacion nos deja ver lo terrible de la violencia al lado de casa o del otro lado del mundo, el tiempo en que vivimos es uno de los periodos menos violentos de la historia humana y con record de esperanza de vida.


----------



## peperc

ese es el otro punto, si señor:

que somos ?? 
por un lado, como dije: somos una masa que inevitablemente iremos  adonde tenemos que ir.
pero.. somos inteligentes.
pesa en algo nuestro ser ??

si solo somos animales impredecibles, entonces podriamos hacer cualquier burrada, total, la vida se adaptara...
nos pesa el orgullo ?? el querer ser humanos ? en el buen sentido ??

yo NO TENGO IDEA que sera mejor para el futuro, si ser una especie "buena" o "mala" o sea dañina.
pero quisiera como individuo ser lo mejor posible.

miren, veo videos, ustedes pueden ver videos hoy con youtube hay millones.
que les hace sentir mejor ??
unos muchachos golpeando  a un perro hasta matarlo ?? haciendolo sufrir ?? 

o unos muchachos que se ayudan para rescatar a un perrito que quedo atrapado en algun sitio ?? 

que da mas satisfaccion ?? 
yo no tengo idea de como ser a el futuro, ni la mas minima idea, pero si se el presente que vivo, y por mi parte, prefiero mil veces ayudar y no lastimar.

hay algo seguro, segurisimo y es que todos dejaremos de existir, quizas si sigue la vida permanezca el RECUERDO aunque sea muy vago.... quizas no quede ni eso.
Pero prefiero mil veces irme de este mundo sabiendo que mientras estuve que mientras pase ayude, fui medianamente buena persona y no un HDP.

es como .. si un dia el ser humano va a otro mundo y se encuentra con las ruinas de otra especie.... y en ellas encuentra una piedra de cristal con informacion, con recuerdos de esa raza.....
que hicieron ?? como fueron??
LO INTENTARON?? , siquiera lo intentaron ?? pusieron de su parte >?? 
o solo fueron unas bestias que se dejaron llevar??..
luego el destino dira si se perdura o no , el payaso burlon es el que decide.
pero , esa especie ( o nosotros) que llegamos a donde llegamos, a ser la especie dominante:
¿ que hicimos ??
pusimos lo mejor de nuestra parte ?? 
o solo nos aprovechamos como bestias ?? 

lo intentamos de verdad ???


----------



## chclau

No sabria decir. Parte del problema es que un solo HDP puede hacer mucho mas mal que todo el bien que hacen cien buenas personas.

Y otra parte del problema es que somos facilmente manejables. Basta con uno que sea un poquito vivo para apretarte los botones, ya sea orgullo nacional, orgullo religioso, hasta orgullo por tu equipo de fulbo... y ya salimos en masa a hacer alguna barbaridad.

Y hay tantos botones para apretar, orgullo, ambicion, envidia... tantos, y todos tenemos alguno. Y psicopatas y todo tipo de HDP que saben como y gustan de apretar los botoncitos "por joder, nomas"... no faltan ni faltaran.

Y a pesar de todo, yo veo el mundo y lo veo mejor. Uno ve las peliculas en que si es cierto lo que te cuentan, iban las familias, desde el abuelo hasta los chicos y hasta la mama con el bebe en brazos, a contemplar como ahorcaban publicamente aquel a quien los poderosos marcaron como el enemigo de turno... y era una fiesta popular.

Y hoy veo cantidades de jovenes que son vegetarianos o veganos y aunque no comparto sus ideas, los admiro porque muchos lo hacen para que no siga habiendo animales que sufren tanto en la industria alimenticia. Por dar un ejemplo, de cosas que veo en las generaciones nuevas que me parece que estan a anios luz de la gentuza yendo, como divertimento del fin de semana, a ver una ejecucion publica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chclau dijo:


> Uno ve las peliculas en que si es cierto lo que te cuentan, iban las familias, desde el abuelo hasta los chicos y hasta la mama con el bebe en brazos, a contemplar como ahorcaban publicamente aquel a quien los poderosos marcaron como el enemigo de turno... y era una fiesta popular.


Hasta hace un par de años en Argentina era así...y no eran peliculas...aunque no necesariamente los ahorcaban... los escupían y esas cosas...


----------



## Hellmut1956

El ser humano es parte de la naturaleza! No sería la primera vez que una especie termine eliminando otras! Al principio de la vida la atmósfera no tenía oxigeno. Luego hubo una especie nueva que en su proceso creaba oxígeno. Acabo matando todas las demás especies envenenándolas con el oxígeno que generaba!
Pero creo que es importante tener conciencia que la naturaleza también tiene los seres humanos, los humanos somos producto y parte de la naturaleza. El concepto de evolución que presento abarca todo nuestro universo. de allí que trato de presentar como desde el big bang el universo ha evolucionado y como los científicos de la rama de la cosmología especulan de forma seria y científica como seguirá desarrollándose este. El efecto contrario de la energía oscura a la gravedad ha abierto toda una gama de nuevas posibilidades hacia donde nuestro universo evoluciona!
En mi hilo humildemente solo uso ese entorno evolucionario de nuestro universo para presentar el concepto de la evolución de materia inorgánica, usando la materia orgánica como catalizador para crear inteligencia inorgánica!
El peligro para la humanidad que nombro en el título de este hilo se refiere al reto que inteligencia inorgánica, creada por humanos con los desarrollos de IA, representa para el futuro de la humanidad. Siempre asumiendo que no acabamos de eliminarnos nosotros mismos. Pero el universo es tan grande que este desarrollo puede tener lugar en muchísimos otros sitios. Pero definitivamente Inteligencia Inorgánica es mucho mas robusta y mejor capacitada para expandirse desde nuestro planeta. Seres orgánicos son, en comparación, mucho mas delicados!


----------



## peperc

la IA solo tendra posibilidades de expandirse el dia que pueda reproducirse sola.

ese es un punto fundamental.

mira, si vamso a divagar ( cosa que me parece excelente) te diria :
quien sabe ???
imaginate, que el ser humano se extingue y los robots quedan y evolucionan y luego de millones de años descubren que la mejor manera de hacer su proxima generacion de ellos mismos es usando material biologico ...
y ??
quien sabe si luego de millones de años, volvemos.
quien sabe cuales son nuestros origenes, si otra raza nos dio un empujon, y si esa raza era de carbono, o de materia biologica o de que., eso no lo sabemos.
o si de verdad solo somos azar.

o si "la vida" dentro de millones de años sea de la materia que sea nos debe llamar a los seres humanos "abuelos " .
es INDUDABLE que en la evolucion somos un escalon mas, y la importancia de nuestro existir solo la dara el tiempo .
el asunto es QUE ??? aporte hacemos .
si un aporte real, bien intencionado, un "esfuerzo" hacia algo , o si solo somos un grupo de animales egoistas, que estamos aca solo por que asi nos toco .


----------



## CARLOS HOLGUIN

Es muy interesante ver todas esas ideas "locas" en relación a la IA, es factible y sería bueno desarrollar IA para beneficio de la humanidad, el problema es que la humanidad toda la vida se ha estado haciendo garras unos a otros por la hegemonía del poder y del dominio entonces, de llegar a desarrollarse la IA a los parámetros que vemos en las películas, sería utilizada por los que detentan el poder en su beneficio y en perjuicio del resto


----------



## Hellmut1956

Vale la pena reflexionar temas, ANTES que su impacto sea perceptible!


----------



## CARLOS HOLGUIN

El hecho es que nadie reflexiona hasta que el daño está hecho


----------



## peperc

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Vale la pena reflexionar temas, ANTES que su impacto sea perceptible!



el tema es que NUESTRAS reflexiones se las pasa la realidad por el tuje....
deberian reflexionar quienes deciden.. ... el tma es que sus reflexiones solo apuntan a su interes.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 25, 2018



CARLOS HOLGUIN dijo:


> El hecho es que nadie reflexiona hasta que el daño está hecho


esa es gran verdad, pero es gigantesca verdad...
y pasa en el trabajo , con toda la gente...
a quien no le ha pasado de que un cliente te llama para poner un mecanismo de seguridad luego de que alguien se accidento.. no antes...
y algunos, ni siquiera luego de que alguien se accidento.

mira, si se hiciese una ley en la cual cada persona deberia de ganarse "el derecho a vivir" y para ello deberia de cumplir con ciertas premisas realmente de humanismo de el bueno y sabiduria ( sino, no podes vivir mas) , creo que habria que hacer una extincion casi masiva de humanos.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
al fin y al cabo...... uno de los motivos por los que en las peliculas de ciencia ficcion se le tiene miedo a la IA no es solo que se vuelva loca.
sino que razone demasiado y nos vea como parasitos dañinos.
nadie nunca ha hecho un analisis exaustivo ( y no se si se puede) acerca de el ser humano y toda la vida.... quien sabe, no ??
si un ser con una capacidad de analisis inmensa hiciese ese analisis , como quedariamos parados.
si solo somos una piedra en el camino para la vida o si somos una oportunidad.

fijense que TODAS las especies evolucionan y en este mundo hay muchas especies con cierto grado de inteligencia ( obvio que somos la mas inteligente) , pero .... si extinguimos a las otras especies, LES NEGAMOS LA OPORTUNIDAD DE EVOLUCIONAR de ocupar nuestro lugar....
no se si serian mas sabias o no .
pero nuestro potencial da para eso:
cercenar a la naturaleza la posibilidad de que  otras especies evolucionen .


----------



## CARLOS HOLGUIN

La IA es mucho mas que todo eso que imaginamos en función de las imágenes que se nos muestran en las películas y novelas de ciencia ficción, de hecho cada vez que encendemos nuestra computadora y entramos a la red estamos haciendo uso de la inteligencia artificial que se encuentra en nuestra computadora y mas allá en la red, somos monitoreados constantemente y nuestros datos forman parte de una "inteligencia artificial" mas grande, no hay para donde hacerse, los ingenieros se encuentran habidos de saltar a la fama o lograr reconocimiento al ser el primero en inventar o mejor dicho, perfeccionar la "IA", realmente no tenemos idea de donde terminará esto, podemos pensar que a los ingenieros los mueve solamente el interés científico pero mas allá de eso,  los sectores que detentan el poder económico del mundo harían lo que han hecho antes, reclutar los grandes cerebros en su beneficio y para perjuicio de los demás, recordemos como uno de tantos ejemplos como fueron aprovechadas las ideas de Albert Einstein y reclutados cerebros que exteriorizaron dichas ideas en perjuicio de hiroshima y nagasaki y mas allá para crear luego las plantas nucleares con conocidas consecuencias funestas, el hecho es ese precisamente, los adelantos tecnológicos van a ser siempre aprovechados por el capital, para nosotros son juguetes, para los dirigentes son instrumentos de poder.


----------



## chclau

Carlos, estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero por que realzas esto especificamente con respecto a la AI?

Desde el comienzo de los tiempos, desde que el hombre se organizo en culturas "civilizadas" (o sea, en nucleos urbanos), se podria alegar que:

. el campesino que cultiva cree que lo hace para si pero en realidad esta manteniendo la economia del poderoso
. el soldado cree estar defendiendo su estado pero en realidad esta defendiendo el castillo de los que tienen poder...

y asi con toda actividad del hombre civilizado. PERO, el campesino hace lo que hace tambien para mantenerse a si mismo. Y paga, a gusto o a disgusto, porque la sociedad "civilizada" le ofrece mayor proteccion y mas servicios y posibilidades que las que ofrece vivir solo. Tal sociedad le ofrece maestros, medicos, policia, bibliotecas, caminos, etc. etc. etc. Y el no sabe hacer ninguna de esas actividades, el "solo" sabe cultivar.

No se por que se presenta este campo de la AI como una herramienta de los poderosos como si estuvieras descubriendo la polvora. Las sociedades desde que existe la historia, la escritura, la civilizacion (y antes aun) son un conjunto de gente que sacrifica parte de sus ingresos porque conciente o inconcientemente quiere disfrutar de los servicios que le ofrecen otros ciudadanos.

Que hay una elite poderosa que disfruta mucho mas, eso nadie lo discute. Pero eso es cierto con respecto a TODO, no solo con la AI.


----------



## Kebra

chclau dijo:


> Es cuestion de pocos años para que veamos una revolucion similar a la Revolucion Industrial. Aquella salio 'bien', esta, no estoy seguro.
> 
> Millones de puestos de trabajo estan en vias de extincion y no esta nada claro si habra puestos alternativos para reemplazar a los que desaparezcan.
> 
> Mi tia me decia que una vieja maldicion japonesa rezaba: "Ojala que te toque vivir tiempos interesantes"
> 
> 
> Edito. Casualmente como suele pasar en estos casos, justo me encontre con una nota que muestra el aspecto contrario y opina que el auto autonomo esta mucho mas lejos de llegar al mercado de lo que muchos piensan.
> 
> Beyond the Hype: An AI-Driven World Is Still a Long Way Off




Alfojen con el comunista credo a la ignorancia y la miseria muchachos. Por favor... 


Recientemente, el Banco Mundial, en su informe sobre el desarrollo mundial que lleva por título _Dividendos digitales_, señala, en su resumen inicial, que si bien “las tecnologías digitales se han extendido rápidamente en gran parte del mundo, sus dividendos digitales —los beneficios más amplios en términos de desarrollo derivados de la utilización de estas tecnologías— no avanzaron en la misma medida. En muchos casos, las tecnologías digitales han impulsado el crecimiento, ampliado las oportunidades y mejorado la prestación de servicios. Sin embargo, su impacto agregado ha estado por debajo de las expectativas y sus beneficios se distribuyen de manera desigual”.


En este sentido, el informe intenta brindar una visión equilibrada entre los beneficios y los costos que tienen aparejados los progresos tecnológicos en materia de información y comunicaciones. De este modo, en el documento se hace un _racconto_ de los potenciales impactos positivos que podrían derivar de ello, tales como: la promoción de la inclusión, el aumento de la eficiencia, el estímulo a la innovación, la promoción del comercio, la mejor utilización del capital, la mayor competencia, la creación de nuevos empleos, el aumento de la productividad de los trabajadores y el incremento del excedente del consumidor (bienestar individual derivado de la diferencia entre lo que se está dispuesto a pagar y lo que efectivamente se paga). A su vez, también se señala que: puede hacer que los Gobiernos sean más capaces y receptivos, que haya mayor participación, que se incremente la capacidad del sector público y que se fomente la voz ciudadana.


Paralelamente, dentro de los riesgos se señalan: la concentración del poder de mercado, el aumento de la desigualdad sin una contrapartida en materia de eficiencia y que, cuando los Gobiernos no rindan cuentas de sus actos, el resultado será un mayor control y no un aumento del empoderamiento y de la inclusión de la población. Si bien el primer punto podría haber sido una fuente de debate sobre la posibilidad de una tasa de crecimiento sostenida en el tiempo (fruto de los rendimientos crecientes a escala) y las desavenencias del herramental neoclásico al momento de trabajar con los monopolios, o, en cuanto al último de los puntos señalados, abrir la discusión sobre los riesgos del accionar del Estado en términos de pérdidas de libertades individuales, han sido los ludistas (movimiento de artesanos ingleses que durante la Revolución Industrial se opuso a las máquinas que restaban empleos) los que han alzado sus voces con mayor fuerza por los efectos potenciales sobre el empleo en lo concerniente al segundo de los riesgos.





*Porcentaje de empleos que pueden automatizarse*






Fuente: Informe sobre el desarrollo mundial, _Dividendos digitales,_ Banco Mundial




Concretamente, en lo concerniente a la evolución del empleo, el informe señala que desde un punto de vista tecnológico, dos terceras partes de los empleos del mundo en desarrollo pueden automatizarse. Al mismo tiempo, el análisis del organismo señala que* Argentina es el país con mayor potencial de automatización (más del 60% de su estructura de empleo)*, lo que supera muy ampliamente a otros países como la India, Sudáfrica, Uruguay, China y el promedio de todas las naciones de la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económicos (OCDE).


Adicionalmente, el informe señala: “La redistribución de la renta entre factores de producción —del trabajo al capital— y la disminución de la proporción de empleos de nivel medio en muchos países, se debe, por lo menos en parte, a la creciente automatización incluso de muchos trabajos de oficina. Cuando los trabajadores tienen las habilidades necesarias para sacar provecho de las tecnologías, se vuelven más productivos y sus sueldos aumentan. Cuando no las tienen, compiten con otros por empleos de bajo nivel, y provocan así una mayor baja de los sueldos en estos trabajos”. De modo tal que dadas las implicancias distributivas, a las voces de los ludistas se sumó el coro de los resentidos, que claman por un distribución del ingreso “más justa”, sin darse cuenta de que el proceso de producción no es independiente de la distribución (para ello, ver Erika Kirsner, 2000, para tener conciencia de la disparatada idea al respecto de John Stuart Mill).


Si bien el argumento de la distribución del ingreso es altamente cuestionable desde un punto de vista ético (ya que la redistribución siempre implica un acto violento), es comprensible, porque el sentimiento de envidia ha acompañado al hombre a lo largo de todo su existencia. Sin embargo, menos aceptable (al menos para un economista de formación razonable) es incurrir en la falacia ludista del odio a la máquina. *De hecho, si fuese cierto que la introducción de la maquinaria es causa de creciente desempleo y miseria, las deducciones lógicas asociadas serían revolucionarias, no sólo en el aspecto técnico, sino también en lo que se refiere a nuestro concepto global de la civilización.* No sólo tendríamos que considerar calamitoso todo futuro progreso técnico, sino que deberíamos contemplar con igual horror los progresos técnicos alcanzados en el pasado.


*Veamos la falacia con un muy simple ejemplo. *Supongamos que un fabricante de telas tiene conocimiento de la existencia de una máquina capaz de confeccionar abrigos, empleando tan sólo la mitad de la mano de obra que anteriormente se precisaba. Así, instala la maquinaria y despide a la mitad del personal. Parece a primera vista que ha habido una evidente disminución de ocupación. Ahora bien, la propia máquina requirió mano de obra para ser fabricada, aunque dicho efecto no alcanza a compensar al precedente.


Ahora bien, la incorporación de la máquina al proceso productivo le permite al empresario producir los mismos abrigos pero a menor costo, lo cual deriva en un aumento extraordinario de las ganancias. Frente a esta situación, este se podría emplear de tres maneras: ampliación de sus instalaciones, con adquisición de nuevas máquinas para hacer un mayor número de abrigos; inversión en cualquier otra industria por la vía del ahorro; e incremento de su propio consumo. Por lo tanto, cualquiera de estas tres posibilidades ha de producir demanda de trabajo. En otras palabras, como resultado de sus economías, el fabricante obtiene un beneficio que no tenía antes. Cada centavo ahorrado en salarios directos, por haber podido disminuir el importe de sus nóminas, ha de ir a parar indirectamente a los obreros que construyen la nueva máquina, a los trabajadores de otras industrias o a aquellos que intervienen en la construcción de una nueva casa, automóvil o cualquier otro tipo de bien que consuma el fabricante de abrigos. En cualquier caso, proporciona indirectamente tantos empleos como los que directamente dejó de facilitar.


A su vez, estos beneficios extraordinarios para el productor harán que sus competidores imiten su accionar, por lo que no solamente se incrementará la demanda de maquinarias (y con ello el empleo en dicho sector), sino que además, al aumentar la oferta de abrigos, sus precios caerán, por lo que los consumidores podrán disfrutar de una mayor cantidad de abrigos y según sea la elasticidad precio de la demanda, de una mayor cantidad de otros bienes, por lo que con ello habrá mayor cantidad de puestos de trabajo.


En definitiva, *las máquinas, los perfeccionamientos técnicos, las economías de escala y mayor eficiencia no dejan sin trabajo a los individuos, sino que incrementan el nivel de bienestar*. Si llevamos la situación a un caso mucho más extremo: cada vez que se produce un avance en el campo de la medicina que prolonga la esperanza de vida se quedan sin empleo personas que trabajan en casas velatorias, sepultureros, trabajadores de los cementerios y los que se dedican a la producción de féretros. ¿Cómo tomaría usted si aparece algún economista ludista —al margen de la falacia— haciendo campaña por la muerte? Yo, en principio, le diría que se olvide del nefasto óptimo de Pareto. Usted dígale lo que quiera, aunque le pido que no me haga responsable de ello.


----------



## CARLOS HOLGUIN

chcalau estoy de acuerdo contigo, a lo que me refiero es que a la postre la IA no beneficiaría al grueso de la población, beneficiaría a unos cuantos que detentan el poder y a otros muchos trabajadores calificados que mantendrían la maquina pero al grueso de la población, a los que no tienen preparación, a los que no están relacionados con la ingeniería ni ramas afines, a todos esos no, en el mejor de los casos y suponiendo una utopía, viviríamos en un mundo perfecto donde las "maquinas" dirigen nuestra vida y nosotros solo nos limitamos a vivir una vida feliz en nuestro trabajo con nuestras familias pero no es así, en el mundo real como tu lo mencionas siempre van a imperar los intereses personales por encima de los demás, pero tienes razón, cada cabeza es un mundo y adelante, primero yo y al final yo, muchos lo han advertido pero nadie quiere ver, como nadie quiso ver las advertencias sobre el calentamiento global y ya estamos viendo las consecuencias y empeora, la verdad es que si así tiene que ser pues ni modo yo me voy algún día y ahí se quedan los demás a soportar el peso de lo que yo no preví en su momento.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Me alegra mucho leer las reflexiones aquí presentadas! Permítanme seguir contribuyendo, pero sin la intención de monopolizar mi opinión!

Busco como responder a las contribuciones sin aparecer combatir algunas de ellas. Es *MI OPINIÒN* que un problema de captar el impacto de la IA es la comparación con lo que hoy se denomina de primera a cuarta revolución industrial. El efecto de las primeras revoluciones industriales fue efectivamente un aumento del capital en manos de empresarios y el efecto que hubo en profesiones tradicionales. Los absurdos resultados de los esfuerzos de las organizaciones sindicales se muestran en seguir empleando a la persona encargada de meter el carbon en el fuego de locomotoras de vapor en locomotoras diesel o eléctricas, o el navegador en el avión cuando su función ya no era requerida. Pero esos absurdos realmente no impactan la importante función de sindicatos como contrapeso a los empresarios. Solo en forma de sindicatos el "obrero" es capaz de imponer mas justicia económica.

Como la 4. revolución industrial se denomina el impacto de la digitalización en el entorno industrial. Aquí Kebra en mi opinión se equivoca en lo que escribe sobre nuevos empleos que se originan en las fábricas, laboratorios y centros informáticos en relación a la IA! Doy como ejemplo una fábrica moderna de Daimler fabricando carros! La fábrica usa de forma extensa las posibilidades de la digitalización. Donde antes trabajaban miles de personas, hoy solo es un número de 2 dígitos que supervisan la operación de la fábrica! El impacto de la 4 revolución industrial a razón de la digitalización, como lo muestra el gráfico de Kebra, no crea un número ni cercano de nuevos puestos de trabajo.

Pero la IA y su impacto en el mundo laboral son puestos de trabajo no industriales. Son en administraciones, en muchos trabajos considerados de característica que requieren una extensa especialización. Cancillerías de abogados etcétera. No digo que en sí esto solo sea negativo! En sociedades como la alemana, la japonesa y similares, el promedio de la edad de sus habitantes aumenta debido a una disminución de natalidades. Aquí el impacto de la IA puede ser muy positivo. La perdida de empleos se encuentra con un creciente número de retirados. Doy un ejemplo del cuidado de personas de tercera edad y sus enfermedades como la demencia. Robots con capacidades de empatía, con la capacidad de hablar de forma igual a la de un ser humano y de ser muy capaz en detectar problemas de sus pacientes. Siempre al nivel máximo de calidad posible, no como es con humanos, donde las capacidades varían. La falta de personas preparadas para atender pacientes, los peligros resultantes de tener solo muy poco tiempo para ocuparse de cada paciente, hacen esta asistencia muy positiva y valiosa.

Pero que ocurre con aquellos que pierden su puesto de trabajo y que no tienen perspectiva de recuperarlo debido al impacto de la IA. Aquí, de primera mano, he visto que personas que pierden su empleo sin oportunidades de recuperarlo sufren de depresiones y como consecuencia la salud deteriora. Como podemos lograr como sociedad educar la creciente población mundial que no va encontrar el objetivo de su vida, el status social a razón de su ocupación? Que impacto tiene esto es la financiación del estado y los sistemas sociales? Estos recaudan sus ingresos imponiendo impuestos a los ingresos de salario! Estoy muy consciente que esto afecta en parte con mas violencia estados como Alemania y similares. Pero el impacto en el resto del mundo cada vez mas globalizado.

Y para sumar quiero resaltar que lo que vemos en sus principios de impactar tal cual lo describo es el impacto de la IA debil! IA debil se denominan sistemas de IA que solo pueden ser entrenados para funciones o grupos de funciones relacionadas. Ya esta IA, en mi opinión tendrá muy pronto los impactos que menciono! La tal llamada IA fuerte, IA capaz de razonar sin estar limitada a temas relacionados, según peritos aún está unos 20 a 30 años en el futuro! Recién entonces entran en efecto los temas relacionados a la evolución!

Si analizamos que factores impactan el avance de ciencias en tiempos de paz, entonces es primero que todo la disponibilidad de las herramientas, de  los entornos existentes:
Las empresas de mayor valor en las bolsas son aquellas que crean sus ingresos usando IA. Por lo tanto los recursos financieros son lo que se denomina como ilimitadas.

La madurez y disponibilidad de conocimientos científicos. Como este entorno tiene medios financieros ilimitados cualquier científico o ingeniero que actúa en este entorno es altamente compensado económicamente, científicamente y socialmente. Esto atrae las personas mas capacitadas!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En resumen , al principio , los taxis autónomos y sin chofer de UBER serán mas baratos y vendrán rápido , pareciendo en beneficio del usuario.

Cuando todos los taxistas y remiseros se hayan fundido y queden ellos solos , ellos manejarán precios y servicio a su antojo.

Del mismo modo , cómo el gobierno no hace nada (en serio) contra ellos ya que hay demasiado dinero y poder circulando , en definitiva harán leyes que se la hagan facilita y se la endurezcan y dificulten al que quiera manejar un taxi.

Es la historia de la humanidad . . .


----------



## Hellmut1956

Quizá esos errors de la humanidad acaben hasta justificando que en la evolución la inteligencia artificial sea lo que suceda a la inteligencia orgánica!


----------



## peperc

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En resumen , al principio , los taxis autónomos y sin chofer de UBER serán mas baratos y vendrán rápido , pareciendo en beneficio del usuario.
> 
> Cuando todos los taxistas y remiseros se hayan fundido y queden ellos solos , ellos manejarán precios y servicio a su antojo.
> 
> Del mismo modo , cómo el gobierno no hace nada (en serio) contra ellos ya que hay demasiado dinero y poder circulando , en definitiva harán leyes que se la hagan facilita y se la endurezcan y dificulten al que quiera manejar un taxi.
> 
> Es la historia de la humanidad . . .



el caso de UBER lo mismo de el colega que antes los defendia es un buen ejemplo y es par aanalizar, pero tengo uno mas contundente:

hoy veo en las noticias que el crudo bajo un 5% ( o algo asi) , y como afecta eso a nuestra economia, al parecer el crudo bajo por que lso arabes y rusia dijeron que produciran mas crudo.....

o sea que ........veniamos hablando años de la contaminacion ambiental,  de que el mundo se va al garete... que hay que cuidar la contaminacion y las energias limpias y no se que.... y HOY me salen con esto ?? ..
y estoy seguro que en todo el mundo se usa cada vez mas carbon para quemar, y si pudiesen quemar gente pobre para generar energia, por que les sale mas barata, pues a quemar pobres.
ven ??
eso es lo que decia al principio:
la sumatoria.
la resultante es la que vale.
el resultado final es el que vale.

el ser humano es asi: tenes en la revista VOGUE a mujeres hermosas haciendo publicidad de "salven a el delfin rosado" .... en las noticias se reunen la ONU y el capitan america para hacer una coelcta para salvar al delfin rosado.
marchas en todo el mundo, ropita kalvin klein con el delfin rosado......
y sin embargo, este se extingue igual, por que mientras se hace todo eso, 100 monos salen con sus botes roñosos a cazar los pocos que quedan, por que un restaurante chino les paga fortuna, por que SE HAN PUESTO MAS DE MODA CON TANTA PUBLICIDAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

la resultante es la que vale.
en todas las epocas el ser humano funciono asi:
cuando se vino a "colonizar america" mandaron a asesinos despiadados disfrazados de religiosos, y a algunos religiosos de verdad, ( es muy importante cuidar las apariencias, y poder decir " yo lo intente" ).
con la excusa de venir a "salvar" a los indigenas de el demonio ( al cual ni siquiera conocian)  arrasaron con todo y todos conocemos la historia.

en EEUU tambien lo mismo :
siempre se mandndan a "colonos" al frente, familias de dobolus con la cabecita llena de inocencia a ir a meterse en medio de las tierras ajenas.
y asi , obviamente hay solo 2 caminos:
A ----  se llena de colonos, y echan a los indigenas, por molestos y sucios, total, ya esas tierras se llenaron de colonos.
B ---- los indigenas, o sea lso habitantes durante miles de años de esas tierras echan a los colonos y los matan ( algo absolutamente predecible) y asi, con esa EXCUSA  pueden mandar a las fuerzas militares.

ven??
es todo un juego.
asi es el ser humano.
cuando quiere algo lo toma y se %&$ en todo , pero EN TODO .
la IA es solo una herramienta mas, y dudo mucho que sea un beneficio para la humanidad.

beneficio par ala humanidad ???
a ver, hablemso de "beneficios para la humanidad " , por que esa tambien .
es como cuando dicen "tal cosa beneficia a este pais " , y sus habitantes nunca llegan a ver ese "beneficio" , asi que veamos:

que beneficia mas a la humanidad ????
A >>>> un mundo con fabricas multinacionales, gigantescas, automatizadas y la gente sin trabajo digno,metidas en departamentos pequeños , mirando la internet , o en la calle como miserables ??
y los dueños de esa tecnologia millonaris y manipuladores ??

B >>>> un mundo donde la tecnologia se mueve mucho mas lento, la poblacion es mas equilibrada, tenemso parques, bosques, respetamos la vida, lo que vos estudiaste te sirve durante toda tu vida.
no tenes que "correr" , ya que nadie te persigue.
se valora  a cada persona.
no hay IA , pero si hay gente colaborativa, se ayudan unos a otros.
y se piensa primero en todos y no en unos pocos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 26, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> M
> 
> La madurez y disponibilidad de conocimientos científicos. Como este entorno tiene medios financieros ilimitados cualquier científico o ingeniero que actúa en este entorno es altamente compensado económicamente, científicamente y socialmente. Esto atrae las personas mas capacitadas!



jaaa.. con esta si me desternillaste de risa a mas no poder....

me hiciste recordar la historia, la pelicula de "the imitation game " y como "compensaron a "alan turing"
pero me sigo meando de risa.....

a menos que , claro, " altamente compensado" te refieras a un sueldo 2 o 10 veces superior al normal, si eso puede ser, si , eso si.... " un poco mas que la media" ....
por que , hay tantos buenos profesionales que se mueren de hambre se sueños y e ilusiones.

*en este mundo , la verdad ( y sigo con mi linea de cosas ) es que la plata la agarra el que la pelea, no el mejor, ni el creador.*
y ahi tenes a bill gates, mira su historia, el tipo le compro al principio ( compro , robo ideas, birlo, se avivo, engaño , como quieran llamarlo) a otros profesionales que habian creado los programas.
y bill gates que fue el que si tuvo la "viveza" fue el que se quedo con todo.
lo mismo que la historia de los buscadores de la web.

*en este mundo , es el vivo el que se queda con todo , no el bueno, ni el ingeniero, ni el creativo, ni el soñador, ni el "que lo invento" .*

y asi ( y esto es lo importante) , un dia, en algun momento se tendra que tomar una desicion, de haer o no hacer algo, muy importante, que decidira el futuro de todos ....... o mejor dicho: la vida es muchas desiciones, en muchos momentos, desiciones importantes que nos llevan a un mundo mejor o a un mundo peor.
a un mundo mas contaminado o menos.
a un mundo con mas pobres o menos.
a un mundo con mas especies extintas o menos .
con mas bosques o menos.
con una IA dedicada .. ¿ a que ?? 

y el tema es QUIENES DECIDIRAN , ?? QUIENES DECIDEN ??? QUE?? DECIDEN ?? 
eso es lo que marca el camino de la humanidad .
quienes deciden ?? 
gente sabia ?? o gente ambiciosa ??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gente de poder !

Los presidentes , aún los de las mas grandes potencias , son sus marionetitas . . .


----------



## Hellmut1956

Desafortunadamente así parece ser! lo digo de forma condicional pues no se suficiente de la materia! Pero ojo, el hilo lo abrí para hablar de las consecuencias de la inteligencia artificial! Según creo recordar, hablar de temas políticos va contra las reglas del foro! Muy bien entiendo las reacciones debido a lo que vivimos y las noticias que recibimos. Pero, siguiendo la ley del foro de no hablar de política, preferiría tratar el tema de este hilo de forma más técnica , por no decir científica! Todos las contribuciones expresan las deficiencias del ser humano como especie! Y hay quién dice que una inteligencia artificial programada para evitar daños a los individuos humanos podría llegar a la conclusión que el mundo y los humanos sería mejor servidos si nos los hubiera. Lo drones, los vehículos y los robots que serán capaces de actuar de forma autónoma como "soldados" mucho recuerdan de las películas con Arnold Schwarzenegger.
Creo que el tema del hilo, los peligros de la IA deja suficiente para discutirlo y no violar las reglas del foro sobre política!


----------



## peperc

hellmut:
la IA es una cosa mas.
hasta un cuchillo puede ser usado para hacer daño o para comer o para curar.

hasta una pinza se puede usar para trabajar o para hacer un SABOTAJE.
el alcohol se puede usar para limpiar una herida o para provocar un incendio.

la IA es un programa avanzado, nada mas.
la podes poner a que "piense" como encontrar una respuesta a un problema que ayude a curar algo, o tambien para hacer daño.
y siempre llegamos a lo mismo:
depende de quien lo use.

aca NADIE esta hablando de politica, nadie esta diciendo que el blanco es mejor que el negro, que unitarios son mejores que federales, que ROMA tiene razon y asterix  y obelix son unos terroristas desacatados.
NADIE.

vos podes hacer un "robot" para ir a matar gente, o para rescartar animales atrapados en no se donde...
y de lo que se esta hablando es de eso:
de QUIENES SON quienes usaran esa IA , esa es la clave.

NO neecsitas IA para destartalar el mundo y a lo hace solo el ser humano, sino pone la estadistica que se te cante, de los ultimos  3K años a hoy , sea de contaminacion, o de extincion de especies, o de superpoblacion o de cantidad de biomassa y variedad en el mar o en la tierra, o de bosques o lo que quieras de ese estilo y veras una curva de un diodo zener y ya estamos pasando la parte de avalancha mal .

y si queres mandarte una bien de estilo catastrofe, pues , basta uno que calladito haga algo estilo final de "12 monos" , paseando por el mundo con cara de nada y diseminando unas cuantas cepas de virus de esos que ni siquiera deberian de existir.
y listo.
ves ??
no va por la IA .
la IA siempre tendra un enchufe para apagarla.

a vos teparece que un programa podra evolucionar ( o sea el ser humano podra permitirle) que evolucione y sin que se de cuenta el ser humano ?? ..... cuando vea que la cosa se va para perder el control, pues se detiene y listo.
antes de que se vaya todo a la miercoles, el ser humano preferira apagar toda la internet de el mundo si hace falta y listo.
las cosas van avanzando de a poco .

mira....... prestame atencion a esto:
fijate de todo lo ya hablado y replanteate:
no sera que , PARA VARIAR seguimso haciendonso la idea que el monstruo es otro ?? ..
que el fin de el mundo lo provoicara otro ?==?
eso crea una sensacion mental de que somos victimas, somos solo inocentes... es tipico humano.
" la IA quizas un dia ns haga daño ..........."
" los indios son salvajes, por eso vamos a ...... "
" invado tal pais por que tienen armas de destruccion masiva..... no por otro motivo .. "
" que malos son los demas ( yo soy bueno) " ....
y las peliculas ?? siempre son extraterrestres los malos, siempre, o casi , solo unas pocas se sinceran , como AVATAR  y  TERRA .

mira quienes son los monstruos en este mundo y luego reorganiza las cosas, la IA no es peligrosa.
es el ser humano.
la IA  puede evolucionar, si , pero mira, dedicale el mismo esfuerzo otras cosas:

tamaños de bombas atomicas - Google Search:

decime solo UNA aplicacion buena, solo UNA.. y decime si no ha ido "evolucionando "

mira, me recuerdo este numero por que es parecido a el chip de un OP ( el 741) :
escuadron 741 - YouTube
hay una pelicula 






me quise morir cuando lei la historia y supe que  FUE CIERTO !!!!!!

OLVIDATE DE LA IA.... ella no tendra jamas la culpa de nada .


----------



## Hellmut1956

Sorry peperc, IA no es simplemente un programa! Si de IA debil se trata, entonces usa técnicas como "machine learning" y redes neuronales. Las matemáticas son para encontrar donde está el menor error! Te doy otro ejemplo: técnicos y/o científicos japoneses se encontraron con que 2 robots se comunicaban y se "entendían" en un lenguaje creado por esos robots! Como los técnicos y/o científicos fueron incapaces de entender el "idioma" en que se comunicaban los robots decidieron por apagarlos! En el sitio de "Coursera" puedes tomar un curso sobre IA inicial y es gratis!


----------



## peperc

si, lo vi eso.... por eso te digo:
mientras se puedan "apagar" , listo.

y es razonable pensar que quizas en algun momento pueda ocurrir algo asi:
 IA que razona, que se aleja de su creador, que toma otro camino y no las ordenes que le dan.
ahora:
si saben que es un camino predecible ¿ para que avanzan a donde saben que pierden el control los humanos? 

vos crees que no habra en el futuro descubrimientos que el meterse a investigarlos , a desarrollarlos no impliquen un riesgo potencial  para la humanidad ??
de perder "el control" 
o de un efecto terriblemente peligroso e incontrolable ??

y bueno, siempre es el ser humano el que decide seguir o elige detenerse.

mira yo tambien te puedo hablar de el peligro de tantos satelites en el espacio, o de la exploracion espacial.
hoy , se piensa en eso , pero ya varios han mencionado que cuanto mas "ruido" hagamos mas facil sera para otros seres detectarnos.

lo de la IA es eso y es lo que tu has puesto:
prudencia o no prudencia.
vos pusiste un ejemplo:
vieron que se les iba de control y la apagaron para investigar, eso esta ok, perfecto.
ojala sigan asi, con ese nivel de prudencia.


----------



## Hellmut1956

En un 90% estamos de acuerdo y eso es un logro común! En especial quiero resaltar un punto que tu has puesto. Son muchos los frentes en los cuales la humanidad está siendo retada! La IA es un punto que considero importante por lo que pone a tambalear el fundamento de nuestra sociedad, su financiamiento y el como aquellos que no participan de forma profesional encuentran un puesto adecuado. Con puesto no me refiero a un puesto de trabajo, sino en que cada uno tenga un objetivo en la vida. Yo, que acabo de cumplir los 61 años, veo como muchos pensionistas, sea por edad o por salud y en especial con una situación de finanzas precaria, acaban de derrumbarse psíquicamente! En un mundo donde el 90% no puede tener una vida profesional...
Pero también el crecimiento demográfico, el ecosistema que ya no puede con tanta gente, la concentración extrema de capital en manos de unos pocos, etcétera, etcétera... Estamos viviendo una época de cambios dramáticos! Y hasta el momento no hemos tenido una guerra mundial, sin menospreciar el chaos en las sociedades en muchas partes del mundo! Los movimientos de fuga, sea aquellos que acaban de parar en Europa, o sea los venezolanos llegando a Colombia en gran número y así podríamos seguir listando problemas! Para ponerlo en relación me gusta comparar lo que ha ocurrido en la vida de mi abuela con los cambios en mi lapso de vida. Ella, de joven, todavía lego a conocer las carretas del correo como medio de transporte y al final de su vida ya existió el Boeing 747! Eso ya de joven me dejo reflexionar que cambios habrá en mi lapso de vida! Una conclusión a la que he llegado: Es bueno y útil que la vida tenga un fin! Tal cual el entorno en que vivió mi abuela dejo de ser atractivo su presente, yo no quiero vivir en el mundo que viene! La velocidad de los cambios va acelerándose de forma exponencial! Y eso no es una actitud depresiva! Mi afición por la electrónica y otras ciencias relacionadas a lo que está cambiando el mundo, mis hobbies y mis estudios son fuente de gran satisfacción. Y eso sabiendo que cuando muera la familia pondrá un contenedor de basura frente a la casa y lo llenará de todo lo que hay en mi taller! Sigo actuando como si viviera por siempre!


----------



## NEO101

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gente de poder !
> 
> Los presidentes , aún los de las mas grandes potencias , son sus marionetitas . . .



Leíste los libros de Walter Graziano "Hitler ganó la guerra" y "Nadie vio Matrix"?
El primero lo recomiendo... 4 familias gobiernan el mundo hace 200 años


----------



## peperc

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> ELa IA es un punto que considero importante por lo que pone a tambalear el fundamento de nuestra sociedad, su financiamiento y el como aquellos que no participan de forma profesional encuentran un puesto adecuado. Con puesto no me refiero a un puesto de trabajo*, sino en que cada uno tenga un objetivo en la vida. *Yo, que acabo de cumplir los 61 años, veo como muchos pensionistas, sea por edad o por salud y en especial con una situación de finanzas precaria, acaban de derrumbarse psíquicamente! En un mundo donde el 90% no puede tener una vida profesional...



que importante es lo que dices, de veras.

aunque , por desgracia , mucha gente ni siquiera puede aspirar a eso, ni siquiera para comer tienen o agua o techo en algunos sitios, ya desde el vamos el aspirar a criar a su familia es una quimera.

yo, algo que me permite lograr un equilibrio permanente y no tentarme en la ambicion  de siempre querer mas y vivir disconforme es MIRAR A MI ALREDEDOR y dar gracias por lo que tengo , aunque a muchos les parezca poco , pero se que para muchisimos mas es mucho.

te mando un saludo .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Una conclusión a la que he llegado: Es bueno y útil que la vida tenga un fin! !



alguien muy cercano me dijo una vez... y me dio tristeza y eso que no era viejo:
mira, preferiria morir, un dia de estos, sin sufrir, a la noche no despertar.... por que de ahora en mas, solo vienen tristezas.
y le pregunte ¿ como sabia eso?? .
y me dijo:
mira, mis hijos ya son grandes, y se alejaron, mi padre que aun vive en cualquier momento lo pierdo, a mi mujer , ya fue.....  comienza al epoca de "perder gente" , ver como se van.... ya no me enamorare de nuevo de una jovencita, ya no tendre hijos de nuevo y mil ilusiones, solo ir viendo partir a quienes ame.
los dias sigueintes reflexione , que sabio eso que le dijo leonidas a el jorobado que lo traiciono: " ojala vivas por siempre" .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 27, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Pero también el crecimiento demográfico, el ecosistema que ya no puede con tanta gente, la concentración extrema de capital en manos de unos pocos, etcétera, etcétera... Estamos viviendo una época de cambios dramáticos! Y hasta el momento no hemos t*enido una guerra mundial, sin *menospreciar el chaos en las sociedades en muchas partes del mundo! !



yo creo que , guerra mundial, ya no da, se termina de destruir todo, recursos y demas.
las que si veo es una gran mortandad por algun virus o enfermedad ( a proposito) .
o la otra que si veo es lo que si esta ocurriendo en el mundo hoy , como se manipula a las masas, para que se reduzca el crecimiento demografico, (y les pido por favor, no es esto discriminar , asi que no empecemos con censura ) toda esta movida feminista no hace mas que generar una cultura de odio, de resentimiento y afecta la cabeza a la hora de que la gente se comunique y relacione, y las parejas sean duraderas.
fijate que hay paises donde se ha impuesto una cultura de reducir la poblacion, no se si china o japon, y solo 1 hijo pueden tener... 
la cultura  te educa, y muchisima gente sola queda.
hace poco escuchaba a FACUNDO MANES y este decia que muere mas gente por soledad que por obesidad, o el tabaco u otras cosas importantes.

yo se que tocar el tema de el feminismo actual es peor que hablar de politica, pero es asi, lo he visto y varias veces.
y eso me hace ver que se puede manipular una sociedad de muchas maneras.
podes generar mas muertes y no nacimientos que con una guerra.
reducir la poblacion.
pero a que costo ?? 
nadie se da cuenta y la gente vive infeliz y muere infeliz.

fijate lo que vos mencionaste de no solo el trabajo , sino tambien sentirse util, tener un objetivo en la vida.
si destruis esas cosas y otras mas  masivamente  haces *desastres *y nadie se da cuenta.  
nadie dice que hay mas divorcios, menso parejas llegan juntos a viejos, hijos que siguen ligados a sus padres.
menos nacimientos , pero no por una sana eleccion.
mas gente muere antes de tiempo por causas ligadas a el estress y la soledad .


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hola amigos!
Me encontré este video que dialoga con la profesora de Manuela Veloso, profesora de la Carnegie Mellon University . El video toca de forma muy leve sobre el desarrollo, la investigación actual de IA y los futuros objetivos. Su especialización está en la investigación sobre IA en robots, en unidades móviles.
Lo que me pareció de especial interés su capacidad de poner en relación las funcionalidades de la IA en unidades móviles. Muy clara diferencia de las cuestiones sobre automóviles autónomos! Ella presenta diversos conceptos. Uno es la necesidad/beneficio de la incertidumbre de la IA y resultando de allí el concepto que la IA pide apoyo, por ejemplo de seres humanos preguntando. Eso lleva al objetivo de la IA de expresar de forma verbal y adecuada para humanos basándose en los datos, adecuados y presentes para la IA. Ese proceso de traducir datos en palabras y sentencia que tengan sentido para humanos y que capaciten al humano, al que la IA se dirige con su pregunta, a contestar de tal forma que la IA pueda resolver su incertidumbre.
Otro aspecto muy interesante me pareció es el concepto de múltiples "objetivos" de IA perseguidos en paralelo! Los ejemplos que da explican a que esto se refiere a la vez que una pregunta del auditorio al final del video. Es la síntesis de percebir de la IA del entorno. Tomemos el ejemplo de que se pide al robot traer una tasa de café a una persona en un laboratorio. El robot encuentra de forma autónoma el lugar donde están la cocina y el laboratorio, Acompañando el concepto de la tasa de café está que esta puede encontrarse en una oficina o en una cocina. El robot resuelve esta incertidumbre preguntando al humano en cual de estos lugares encontrará la tasa de café. Una vez que llega a la cocina pide a un ser humano presente all´a que le ponga una tasa de café en la canasta que lleva. Vemos que el concepto de la incertidumbre incluye el no tener la habilidad de hacer la tasa de café el mismo. Requiere de la cooperación de un ser humano y su capacidad de pedir apoyo requerido a un ser humano. Un reto/objetivo para el desarrollo de la IA en esta unidad móvil resulta de la necesidad de incluir el entorno físico en su actuar. Digamos que la persona que quiere la tasa de café se encuentra con el robot a mitad del camino de este de la cocina al laboratorio. Hoy esta persona tiene que acompañar el robot hasta que llegue al laboratorio para recibir su tasa de café.
Otro importante aspecto del proceso de traducción de datos a la forma verbal que un humano requiere está en su capacidad de explicar el como y porque de sus decisiones y acciones! El video muestra esto con el robot expresando que el traer la tasa de café requirió "algo mas" de tiempo para ejecutarse.
Otro ejemplo muy plástico lo presenta dando como ejemplo un carro de navegación autónoma. Asumamos que el carro para enfrente de un semáforo en rojo. De pronto alguien pide auxilio. El carro de navegación autónoma ignora totalmente este evento.
Resumo: Creo que este video da una vista sobre donde está la investigación de la IA y que nuevos campos se están investigando!


----------



## peperc

la verdad, que eso me parece "programacion" , un buen programador incluira en su programa ante la incertidumbre la opcion de preguntar.

para mi IA deberia ser desiciones fuera de el programa.
capacidad de pensar, crei que era eso.
bueno, por suerte entonces aun se esta lejos de eso...... joya, morire en paz, en manos de una mujer, o de algun politico corrupto, o de algun chofer borracho, o algun medico descuidado........... y no en manos de las pinzas de un robot..

( consuelo de tontos el mio)


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Cáncer no olvides morir de cáncer.
La IA también está presente en las ECU de los automóviles desde hace años.
Por ejemplo el acelerador electrónico si uno lo desconecta con el switch prendido la computadora olvida tu hábito de manejo y debe volver a aprender el cuerpo de aceleración.
No es más que una tabla de datos pero, una IA es un programa que aprende aunque sea una simple tabla de datos entre más compleja sea será un simple programa pero un programa que aprende y no debe ser reescrito ni nesesite ser compilado nuevamente.


----------



## peperc

mira, mañana jose hace una placa, para hacer tal cosa.... 200 lineas de programa en ASM
y hace eso, su funcion, imaginate el control de un elevador , solo de 2 pisos , nada mas: segun el boton  que apretes sube , baja , o se detiene.

pero pepe hace otra placa, que ira en el mismo lugar........2K lineas de programa en ASM , por que pepe "previo" mil cosas que  jose no.
mil "imprevistos" , mil cosas que nadie le pidio ni le previo.
si  hasta la placa aprendio cuanto tiempo tarda el elevador en llegar a destino, y si demora mas imagina que hay un problema.... no sabe ni tiene sensores para medir corriente, ni nada .
si un pulsador queda pegado, supone lo peor y actua de tal o cual manera.....
es el ascensor que decide ??
posee IA ?

o el programardor fue mas dedicado ???

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018

mira, esta ba escribiendo y ... el tema desaparecio...

se ve que un MODERADOR lo unio aca.......
fue una persona ?? ..............o la web ya posee IA ??
o el foro ??

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
me esta dando la impresion de que .........................hoy que cualquier salame programador ya se la da de electronico y cualquie relectronico de programador y cualquier cualquier se la da de arduinista , me da la impresion de que  hoy se lel llama IA  a un BUEN PROGRAMA.......
y a los flojos o justos diseños se les llama "programas" ,


----------



## chclau

peperc dijo:


> me esta dando la impresion de que .........................hoy que cualquier salame programador ya se la da de electronico y cualquie relectronico de programador y cualquier cualquier se la da de arduinista , me da la impresion de que  hoy se lel llama IA  a un BUEN PROGRAMA.......
> y a los flojos o justos diseños se les llama "programas" ,



No, hay una linea divisoria entre un "buen programa" y un programa que "aprende solo".

Supongamos que yo quiero un programa que me reconozca cuantos perros hay en una foto. Es dificilisimo de hacer.
Con el metodo tradicional, el programador intenta unas cuantas decenas de parametros para decidir si una parte determinada de la foto tiene o no tiene un perro.
Con las redes neuronales, no se hace asi. Lo que se hace es "mostrarle" a la red neuronal MILLONES de fotos de perros. La red neuronal crea "conexiones" en su "cabeza" como consecuencia de haber "visto" millones de fotos. La proxima vez que le mostras una foto, la red neuronal decide sola si hay uno o varios perros ahi, aunque alguno de ellos este un poco tapado por otro, o miles de casos raros que casi ningun programador puede predecir. Nadie le puso un algoritmo, la red aprendio sola, mediante el "sencilllo" procedimiento de mirar fotos, y nada mas. Ni algoritmos raros ni logicas preprogramadas. Solo la logica de la red neuronal.

A mi perro lo quiero mucho pero la verdad es que es bastante salame. Pero salame y todo, sabe muy bien distinguir perros de gatos, aunque los perros sean muy variados, desde Gran Danes hasta chihuahuas.
Y no es (solo) por el olor. Los reconoce hasta cuando los ve por la tele. Los reconoce habiendo aprendido solo, nadie lo "programo". Su comportamiento es parte de la red neuronal de su cerebro.

La complejidad de los procesadores de hoy permite que emulen redes neuronales de tamanio relativamente reducido comparado con nuestros cerebros, pero que alcanza para tareas muy definidas como reconocer a un perro en una foto. Igual tienen todavia no pocas fallas, pero tambien estan logrando increibles exitos. En las tareas de analisis de radiografias para diagnostico, por ejemplo, las redes neuronales ya son mas efectivas que tecnicos humanos.

Y para seguir con tu ejemplo, imaginate lo que seria un programa que "tomara la iniciativa" de analizar a los pasajeros y decidiera subir mas despacio porque hay muchos viejos en el ascensor. Y no solo eso, sino que lo hiciera solo, sin que nadie se lo hubiera programado, solo a traves de acceder a la Wikipedia y aprender (solo) que una persona anciana soporta la velocidad menos que una joven.


----------



## Hellmut1956

@peperc : chclau trata muy bien de presentar que es inteligencia artificial y como es distinta a la programación tradicional! Parece que solo teniendo la noción de lo que es IA y lo que no es y en que sentido es diferente el video es capaz de pasar su mensaje!
Peritos de IA definen la IA actual como "IA debil". Lo que caracteriza la IA debil a diferencia de lo que se denomina "IA fuerte". chclau en su ejemplo de los perros describe también en que consiste o que caracteriza la IA debil: La IA entrenada a reconocer perros de todo tipo en foto es capaz de realizar esto, si entrenada de forma eficaz con mejor calidad de lo que puede lograrse con código tradicional! Pero esa IA no es capaz de resolver una función diferente como por ejemplo reconocer si un cliente de un seguro que reporta un daño y quiere ser indemnificado tiene justificado el querer ser indemnificado o si es un fraude. Bajo el termino de IA fuerte se definen sistemas de IA capaces de responder a cualquier tipo de requerimiento, comparativo con lo que el ser humano puede. Se dice que la IA fuerte aún esta unas 2 o 3 décadas en el futuro! la profesora Veloso habla del usar IA debil y de requerir múltiples IA cada una dedicada a otro objetivo. Lo que me parece muy interesante es su concepto de crear entes de IA que son capaces de cumplir su función en cooperación con humanos! realmente tal foco de la investigación de IA cooperativa aparentemente es capaz de logros que sobrepasan las capacidades de entes de IA debil!


----------



## DOSMETROS

La primera máquina de Inteligencia Artificial con una conciencia maniática ha sido creada, y los científicos saben para qué la necesitamos


----------



## ilcapo

*Inteligencia Artificial: La Gran Estafa*

En pleno siglo XXI, la información es poder. Este principio, que ha sido válido siempre, ahora es un aspecto fundamental de la vida de cada ser humano. Paradójicamente, el conocimiento se obtiene mediante la transferencia de datos a eso que hoy en día se llama “big data”, concepto que, en realidad, es muy antiguo, aunque este nuevo nombre le da un carácter de novedoso. Porque, no lo olvidemos: si queremos presentar una idea como nueva, nada como inventar un nombre sonoro y espectacular. Uno de esos nombres que hoy en día visten todo es el de la “inteligencia artificial” (IA). Si no tiene IA, no es útil.

Cada vez más, empresas y organizaciones de todo tipo se visten con el anagrama “Yo trabajo en inteligencia artificial” o “mis productos incorporan inteligencia artificial”. Los periodistas nos hablan de que la inteligencia artificial está aquí para quedarse, y si algo no incorpora ese argumento se entenderá desfasado e inútil.

Bien, pues hoy traigo una mala noticia. La mala noticia es:

Frase corta: la inteligencia artificial no existe.

Frase larga: la inteligencia artificial es un conjunto de técnicas, basadas en hardware y software, que emplean algoritmos basados en lo que se conoce como redes neuronales, y que pretenden simular el funcionamiento del cerebro humano. Claro que nadie sabe cómo funciona realmente la conciencia en el ser humano, y nadie se pone de acuerdo en qué es exactamente inteligencia. Hace un tiempo se hablaba de inteligencia emocional, antes se hablaba del coeficiente intelectual, y mañana se hablará de cualquier otro invento que permita vender ideas y productos. Vamos pues a ver por qué no podemos hablar de inteligencia artificial, en el actual estado de las cosas.

Para poder desarrollar esta afirmación, vamos a retrotraernos a los tiempos inmediatamente anteriores a Newton. Era una época de grandes científicos, que iniciaban la andadura hacia la comprensión del universo. Dos de ellos, Tycho Brahe y Kepler, estaban desentrañando los misterios de los movimientos de los planetas. Brahe aportaba los datos empíricos, y Kepler, con aquellos datos, desarrolló lo que se conoce como las leyes de Kepler.

Algo había en el universo. Una fuerza extraña mantenía a los planetas unidos al Sol, en una danza eterna. Pero, ¿qué era? Sí, algo que tiraba de ellos. ¿Pero qué? No lo sabían. No podían medirlo, ni cuantificarlo, ni dotarlo de valores concretos. Ni convertirlo en ecuaciones.

Fue entonces cuando un joven Newton, estudiando los datos de Kepler, las observaciones de Tycho Brahe, y otros datos de la época, desarrolló una idea revolucionaria, que plasmó en un libro llamado brevemente “Principia Mathematica”.

En ese libro, Newton convirtió aquel misterio de los planetas en algo tangible. En algo físico. En algo cuantificable. Se trataba de la gravedad. Y la gravedad era una fuerza que tenía una naturaleza que se podía medir. Newton convirtió algo cualitativo, unas observaciones empíricas y unos principios generales, en datos cuantitativos. Newton dotó a la gravedad de forma. Le dio su naturaleza física, y explicó cómo se comporta con gran detalle.

Luego, otro gran físico, Einstein, fue aún más lejos, y explicó, todavía con más detalle, aquella fuerza, que ya no lo era, sino un doblamiento del espacio-tiempo.

Hoy ocurre lo mismo con la inteligencia artificial. Tenemos datos cualitativos de su naturaleza. Conocemos su aspecto general, nos dedicamos a escribir definiciones más o menos comprensibles, y hablamos de lo que es la naturaleza de la inteligencia artificial.

¿Qué es lo que nos falta? Es sencillo: nos falta un Newton de la inteligencia artificial. Nos falta un equipo de científicos que trasladen a fórmulas cuantitativas la naturaleza exacta de la inteligencia humana, para, de este modo, comenzar a comprenderla en su verdadero aspecto físico. Y, una vez comprendida su naturaleza física, entonces sí, podrá comenzarse un trabajo de modelado de esa naturaleza física de la inteligencia, creando una verdadera inteligencia artificial.

Pero hay más: los ordenadores actuales no están enfocados a trabajar como la mente humana. Son máquinas extremadamente distintas. Son muy capaces guardando datos, calculando datos, y comparando datos. Y son muy capaces de, mediante estadística y probabilidad, llevar a cabo un proceso de aprendizaje sobre nuestros gustos y tendencias, presentándonos aquellas noticias, y productos, que sean de nuestro interés. Todo eso es matemática pura. Es estadística, y es probabilidad. Nada más. No hay nada, absolutamente nada, de inteligente en todo ello.

Los ordenadores actuales funcionan exactamente igual, repito, exactamente igual, que el primer ordenador digital de la historia. Se basan en el álgebra de Bool, y en el concepto de puertas lógicas, que pueden ser de válvulas de vacío o de microchips, para almacenar información, y tomar decisiones en base a un programa lineal. Lineal significa eso: que cada instrucción se ejecuta una a una. Sí, pueden hacerse trucos poniendo varios procesadores, y ejecutando varias sentencias a la vez. Pero, para cada núcleo, el proceso es absolutamente lineal, y con dos valores: verdadero, y falso.

Y esto es importante: verdadero, o falso. No le pregunte usted a un ordenador por una escala de matices. Hola, máquina, buenos días. ¿Te gusta el Réquiem de Mozart? ¿Poco, bastante, mucho? No lo sabe. No sabe nada. No tiene ni idea de qué es un Réquiem, ni de quién es Mozart, ni puede vibrar con la armonía, ni puede sentir lástima o alegría escuchando una obra musical, o leyendo una obra literaria. Es una máquina. No tiene inteligencia. Ni sentimientos.

Solo tiene un programa que puede simular estímulos externos en base a entradas que recibe, que pueden mejorar en base a un modelo de aprendizaje por imitación y asociación. Pero sin entender lo que aprende. Como el loro que imita la voz humana. En definitiva: no tiene conciencia. Porque no sabemos qué es la conciencia, que es, al fin y al cabo, y eso sí lo sabemos, una propiedad emergente de la actividad neuronal. Pero, cómo surge, y cómo se puede reproducir, es hoy un misterio. Todavía.

Si a usted le dicen que las máquinas sí tienen sentimientos, o algún tipo de percepción, haga una prueba: pregúntele a su programa de voz de iOS, de Android, de Microsoft, sobre aspectos relacionados con valores humanos de amor, de paz, de fraternidad, de guerra… No sabe nada. Le dirá que ha salido una película que le puede interesar, sencillamente porque, en su base de datos, ha calculado que esa película puede ser de su interés, en base a un cálculo probabilístico, que sopesa su gusto porque los ha convertido en valores binarios. Usted es un valor final estadístico, y entra dentro de una probabilidad determinada. La máquina solo elige esa probabilidad máxima.

La verdadera inteligencia artificial ha de nacer todavía. Se ha de basar en una verdadera comprensión de la inteligencia humana, y ha de ser codificada artificialmente, en un ordenador cuyo modelo funcional sea similar al humano. En ese sentido, las computadoras cuánticas, con sus millones de redes neuronales basadas en varios valores superpuestos, pueden ser un camino para el desarrollo de verdaderas inteligencias artificiales. Entidades que comprendan, que piensen en valores abstractos, y que se definan como existentes. Dubito, ergo cogito. Cógito, ergo sum. Esas son las primeras palabras que deberá pronunciar una inteligencia artificial real.

De momento, las grandes megacorporaciones seguirán tratando de engañarnos, en esto, como en todo lo demás. Somos un producto, no lo olvide. Para esas empresas, solo somos un producto que deben manipular para sus propios intereses. No están interesados en usted, sino en sus datos personales, en sus gustos, en sus valores, para de este modo ponerle frente a usted el mundo que usted quiere ver. Le están convirtiendo en un objeto. Y están usando software muy sofisticado para ello. Sofisticado. Sí. Inteligente, por supuesto que no.

Ahora le quieren hacer creer que su mundo será mejor, porque ellos pondrán a su servicio un sistema de inteligencia artificial. Solo es una tapadera para acunarle en el mundo que están creando para usted, y para mí. Yo ya me dejé engañar una vez, pero salí de todo aquello. Salí de las redes sociales, que ahora solo uso para aspectos profesionales y de promoción. Y soy muy feliz así. Es mi deber considerar avisar de ello. Luego, cada cual, por supuesto actuará con su criterio personal, usando su inteligencia real.

¿Existirá algún día una verdadera inteligencia artificial? Pienso que sí, dado el tiempo, con la investigación adecuada, y la inversión necesaria. Entonces nacerá el equivalente a un Newton, el primer ser humano que dotará a una máquina de la primera conciencia de la historia. Y el mundo, no lo dude, cambiará para siempre. Habremos hecho contacto con una nueva especie inteligente. Creada por nosotros, pero autónoma y propia.

Las consecuencias de todo ello, bueno, ya he comentado en alguna ocasión lo que opino. Pero, una vez dado el primer paso, esa inteligencia artificial se abrirá camino. En la Tierra, y puede que en el universo. Será interesante verlo. Si es que algún día lo vemos.

La conclusion queridos amigos es que en poco tiempo yo diria que en no menos de 5 años los ingenieros electronicos no tendran futuro ni empleo, todo será software y placas electronicas chinas. Preparense para ese futuro que se viene y dejen de hacer plaquetas invendibles y totalmente fuera del comercio


----------



## Lord Chango

Faltó agregar la fuente.

La gran mentira de la inteligencia artificial


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ilcapo dijo:


> La conclusion queridos amigos es que en poco tiempo yo diria que en no menos de 5 años los ingenieros electronicos no tendran futuro ni empleo, todo será software y placas electronicas chinas. Preparense para ese futuro que se viene y dejen de hacer plaquetas invendibles y totalmente fuera del comercio


UUhhhhh....recién descubrís eso???? Y te voy avisando que no comienza en 5 años en el futuro sino que empezó hace 10 en el pasado.

Por eso, y ya hace años, potencio el aprendizaje del desarrollo de software de mis alumnos de Ingeniería Electrónica, y mas adelante les secan la mente con VHDL y otros lenguajes de "programación" de hardware.

De todas formas no te pongas tan contento, por que los ingenieros electrónicos no solo "hacen placas" (que de hecho no las hacen, sino que las diseñan...lo que es bastante diferente, si es que podés apreciarlo) sino que también son los que diseñan el hardware que va montado en esas placas.
O vos pensás que los microprocesadores, microcontroladores, memorias RAM y FLASH, FPGA y una parva de cosas más se cosechan en los árboles???


----------



## pandacba

Tenes fumada mal la cabeza y te crees inteligente, no has descubierto nada de nada
Si no hay más ingenieros me podes decir donde vas a poner el soft????? quien crees que diseñan los sistemas programables??? llamase micros, Fpga, etc.
No tene ni idea de lo que es el diseño de hardwarde, por ponerte un ejemplo muy simple, un main board puede tener un micro muy potente pero si quien se encarcaga de la interacción, el "chipset" depende de él rendimiento de una PC y quien crees que los disña?, las Ecus de los autos y todo lo que vemos quién crees que lo  diseñas, el móvil que usas todos los días quién lo diseña?
Por ejemplo los grandes videojuegos, si no fuera por ingenieros diseñando nuevas memorias mejores procesadores de video esto no sería posible.


No se si esto te va a entran en la cabeza, sin hardware el soft no existe....................


----------



## chclau

En el ser humano, como en el resto de los seres vivos, esta "programada" la competencia. La competencia es la base del principio evolucionista de Darwin, al haber recursos disponibles en cantidad limitada, solo aquel mejor adaptado a las condiciones cambiantes del entorno, sera aquel que sobreviva y deje mayor cantidad de descendencia.

Pero en el ser humano, como en otros animales, se encuentra tambien una parte altruista. El altruismo esta menos estudiado y entendido que la competencia. Se puede decir, en forma muy superficial, que el altruismo es una forma indirecta de lograr mis propios objetivos. Si yo aporto a la comunidad, es porque tengo la esperanza de recibir algo a cambio. Pero todos sabemos que no es tan facil de explicar el altruismo. No son pocos los casos de gente que aportan a una comunidad mas de lo que reciben.

Una forma "buena" de competir es mejorarse a si mismo para estar a la altura de los modelos positivos que nos rodean. En esta comunidad un ejemplo de mejoramiento positivo es cuando le pregunto a un forista que se nota que sabe. Una forma mejor aun de mejorarse es no quedarse en preguntarle al forista que sabe, sino tambien pedirle que me cuente de que fuentes aprendio. Si yo aprendo de las fuentes que el aprendio, pues la proxima vez no tendre que preguntarle nada e incluso quiza tenga la satisfaccion de contestarle yo a aquel que no sabe.

Una forma mala de la competencia es la mediocridad. Consciente o inconscientemente el mediocre cree que no podra llegar al nivel de aquellos que saben. El mecanismo mediocre entonces opta por el camino facil: Si no puedo subir al nivel de ellos, pues entonces intentare bajarlos al mio.
Y de alli vienen las frases "cancheras":
- Uds. no entienden nada
- Yo estoy para otra cosa
- Uds. son unos pobres esclavos, yo sere pronto millonario
etc.

Salvo contadas y rarisimas ocasiones, TODAS y cada una de las personas que conozco que han tenido cierto nivel de "exito" lo han hecho a traves de un largo camino de esfuerzo. Incluyendo aquellos millonarios que no recibieron sus millones por herencia.

No se sinceramente cuan importante es el "exito". A mi me queda claro que, si el exito es ser conocido y reconocido por muchisima gente, pues no solo que no soy exitoso sino tambien muy probablemente nunca lo sere.
Tampoco estoy seguro de que sea bueno llegar a tener mucho dinero. Igual, es otra de las tentaciones a las que dificilmente me vea expuesto en esta vida.

Pero si hay algo que aprendi es que puedo NO ser mediocre. Lograrlo no es facil, requiere disciplina y la conviccion de que el camino recto, sin atajos, es el que me permite mirar a mis hijos a los ojos sabiendo que pocas veces he trastabillado. Tengo el honor de haber sido reconocido por mis hijos unas cuantas veces por haber seguido y haberles mostrado el camino recto.

Yo se que alguien lee esto y puede revolear los ojos y hasta parecerle cursi. Igual hago el intento. Espero que a alguien le sirva.


----------



## Fogonazo

chclau dijo:


> . . . . Yo se que alguien lee esto y puede revolear los ojos y hasta parecerle cursi. . . . .


De ninguna manera.


----------



## ilcapo

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes fumada mal la cabeza y te crees inteligente, no has descubierto nada de nada
> Si no hay más ingenieros me podes decir donde vas a poner el soft????? quien crees que diseñan los sistemas programables??? llamase micros, Fpga, etc.
> No tene ni idea de lo que es el diseño de hardwarde, por ponerte un ejemplo muy simple, un main board puede tener un micro muy potente pero si quien se encarcaga de la interacción, el "chipset" depende de él rendimiento de una PC y quien crees que los disña?, las Ecus de los autos y todo lo que vemos quién crees que lo  diseñas, el móvil que usas todos los días quién lo diseña?
> Por ejemplo los grandes videojuegos, si no fuera por ingenieros diseñando nuevas memorias mejores procesadores de video esto no sería posible.
> 
> 
> No se si esto te va a entran en la cabeza, sin hardware el soft no existe....................



Rta: Lo diseñaran solo empresas chinas, nadie dice que no se pueda ir a china a vivir, yo prefiero ponerme un Restaurante y no renegar, los monos siempre necesitan la banana para comer
Es una lastima que desaparezca la carrera de ingenieria electronica en Argentina y en toda latinoamerica pero es inevitable. La supuestamente considerada "carrera del futuro" ya es obsoleta


----------



## peperc

ilcapo dijo:


> *Inteligencia Artificial: La Gran Estafa*
> 
> E
> La conclusion queridos amigos es que en poco tiempo yo diria que en no menos de 5 años los ingenieros electronicos no tendran futuro ni empleo, todo será software y placas electronicas chinas. Preparense para ese futuro que se viene y dejen de hacer plaquetas invendibles y totalmente fuera del comercio



yo previendo esto, estoy haciendo el curso de fontaneria...
destapaciones.
hay cosas que , sera el siglo XXXV y todos seran ingenieros, pero cuando el inodoro se tapa.......  ahi todos escapan y pagan lo que sea.
ESA es la profesion "eterna" ... y otras mas, que no las cuento..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018

fulbolero
botinera
politico
manchapapeles
forisconsulto
guia espiritual
medicina alternativa ( sin mencionar que se es medico) .
botinera de nuevo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018



ilcapo dijo:


> Rta: yo prefiero ponerme un Restaurante y no renegar, los monos siempre necesitan la banana para comer



mal negocio, un restaurante, cierran muchos, necsitas mozos,  he conocido, muchos problemas, no es negocio.
desde afuera se la ve facil, pero nada.....

SI TENES RAZON EN BUENA PARTE de lo que decis, y aca no se dan cuenta y la pelean, pero en cualquier pais, una "profesion" es la que sirve, la que da trabajo a TODO EL QUE LO ESTUDIA y no como pasa hoy dia que se masifica .
es EXACTAMETNE  como los viejos almacenes o supermercados:
antes, para abastecer a un barrio habia 50 almacenes, o sea 50 familias de clase media.
hoy, hay 2 grandes super: un coto y un carrefour.
o sea 2 familias ricas.

esto es peor: en un pais cualquiera deberia de haber muchos ingenieros que ganen bien solucionando problemas , diseñando, haciendo .
lo mismo tecnicos.
hoy dia, no es asi, es como decis: viene de china, en un lugar, una mega fabrica hace de a millones y les "ROBA" el trabajo a muchisimos.
y quienes trabajan en esas empresas, pues, bueno, hai estan: 4 que se forran y miles que se quieren tirar por la ventana ( he leido de la tasa de suicidios) .
asi que , si , bastante razon tienes.
es un esquema bastante malo... o no .. como le llaman ahora" MODELO DE NEGOCIOS" .


----------



## ilcapo

Un restaurante puede ser un mal negocio pero te das la cabeza contra la realidad en 3 meses y no te comes 5 años de carrera o mas, chupandole las medias a los viejos soberbios de la facultad que se creen que se la saben todas y por algo terminaron ahi. Hay que cerrar la carrera urgente porque ya me huele a estafa. Dentro de 2 años voy a decidir que estudiar me gusta la electronica pero cada dia que pasa me voy dando cuenta que esto no tiene futuro es solo para jugar y hacer cosas entretenidas en casa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018


----------



## peperc

mira:
1 -- leee todo mi comentario que he agregado cosas.

2 -- eso que decis de lso viejos que estan en la facultad , y que por algo estan ahi, asi , y no afuera ganando mas. .. eso hace 30 años ya me lo planteaba yo.

3 -- algo que me vengo planteando , desde hace tiempo es lo siguiente:
¿ que estudiar??
siempre he escuchado que "lo que te gusta" , y creo que NO es verdad.
"lo que te gusta" mejor de hooby, asi lo disfrutas.
ahora ¿ que estudiar??..... es para preguntarse primero:
¿ para  QUE ?¿? vas a estudiar?? 
y no digo que no sirva, nada que ver, todo lo contrario, pero por eso , la primer pregunta es :

¿ para  QUE ?¿? vas a estudiar??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018



ilcapo dijo:


> U Hay que cerrar la carrera urgente porque ya me huele a estafa.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018



ms que cerrar, actualizar, digo yo.

mira, justo escribis esto y me recordo algo .
hace poco charlaba con una amiga, joven, que se metio en psicologia y esta en primer año y me contaba de una clase.
la maestra, se la paso en vez de enseñarles a pensar siquiera, ADOCTRINANDOLAS pero mal.
luego me conto como esta la facultad hoy, la entrada, las puertas, paredes, toda escrita con temas de politica y demas.....
me decia que se las veia mal.

en vez de aprender , para enseñar o para curar, iba a terminar necesitando ella a un profesional.

estamos muy mal, en muchas areas.
muy pero muy mal.


----------



## pandacba

Que la electrónica no tiene futuro??? es lo más gracioso que he escuchado, tu futuro ya lo veo, claro no casas la electrónica perfecto dedicate a ser cómico, por que decir lo que dices equivale a decir que tienes puesto un cartelito que dice algo que aquí no puedo publicar.
Si sacas la electrónica, no hay más comunicaciones de ningún tipo, se paran los autos, motos, trenes, barcos,
En los hospitales ni te cuento, en los lugares que la electricidad  y otros suministros estan controlados electrónicamente virtualmente quedarian paralizados, los ascensores y un montón de cosas que tu cabeza es incapaz de imaginar por tus limitaciones de visión.
No hay más ciego que  el que teniendo la vista no quiere ver
Las computadoras existen gracias a la electrónica sin ella no habría computadoras, sin ellas no habría calculadoras sin la electrónica y la electrotecnia volvemos a la edad de pidra casi, alumbrados con velas, caballos carretas....


----------



## peperc

que cosa esto... no hay peor ciego....
lo que dice uno y lo que dice el otro es verdad.
es mas, panda pone "futuro de la electronica" , que no es lo mismo que "futuro de el que estudia electronica" .

ya se ha visto, como ( por dar un ejemplo de tantos) , hace años, muchos equipos se reparaban y eso  DABA TRABAJO a quien habia estudiado, hoy , muchas cosas se descartan, y ese criterio ( que ya viene desde el fabricante) quita posibilidades de trabajo.

cuantas veces he leido aca, que tal cosa se repara de tal manera, pero hasta moderadores decir que NO les vale la pena, el tiempo .
cada vez, cualquiera debe meterse en cosas mas complejas para sacar "unos pesos " , eso dirian algunos que es actualizarse, otros que es arañar de desesperados.

pero bueno, de nuevo te repito PANDA:
 aca, en este tema, la cosa no es ver quien la tiene mas gande, ni quien dice la verdad de manera tal de ANULAR AL OTRO.
vos podes decir la verdad y ILCAPO tambien.
NO es tu realidad la unica y lo de el resto , pues ... si digo m1erda, me diran que esta mal , pero a veces, asi parece ir la cosa.

la electronica tiene futuro, pero es innegable que  continuamente se van acotando cosas, muchisimas.
mas arriba pregunte 

 ¿ PARA QUE ??  estudias, y no me han rspondido.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018

igual, nos estamos yendo por las ramas, esto ya es para un tema acerca de si vale la pena estudiar electronica, que en algun lado se que hay un tema asi......

este tema es acerca de si TERMINATOR nos acabara o no .


----------



## chclau

Preguntas para que estudiar.

A ver. Si la respuesta a tu pregunta debe incluir un vaticinio acerca de si Terminator nos acabara, o no, no sigas leyendo.

Argentina, lamentablemente, jamas realizo muchos de sus potenciales. Y la causa principal es su clase politica.
Tomemos un pais como India. Es un pais que en decenas de aspectos tiene problemas que los argentinos ni se pueden empezar a imaginar. Y asi y todo, tiene, no uno, sino varios centros de desarrollo que emplean a miles de ingenieros.

Argentina podria hacer lo mismo, si tuviera politicos que no se venden tan barato, o tan caro.

O sea que quien ve su futuro laboral en Argentina debe tomar en cuenta que ni ahora, ni en el pasado, Argentina se ha destacado por ser un pais de desarrollo en electronica. Antes y despues de China.

Para un ingeniero electronico igual hay muchas opciones en Argentina: Servicios, ingeniera industrial y control, mantenimiento, reparaciones, sistemas, ventas, desarrollo en Software, etc.
Esa es la realidad de Argentina, fue asi y al parecer seguira siendo asi, sin que China tenga nada que ver.

Cuando uno deja de hablar de Argentina y se mete con China, esta hablando a nivel mundial.
Y decir HOY que no hay trabajo para ingenieros a nivel mundial, fuera de China, es mostrar una ignorancia alevosa acerca del mercado de trabajo. Justamente en esta epoca el MUNDO desarrollado, tanto USA como Europa, y muchos otros paises, estan SEDIENTOS de ingenieros electronicos. Eso si, con experiencia.

Seguira siendo asi la situacion cuando alguien se reciba de aqui a seis años de ingeniero? No tengo idea.

Pero tratar este tema como se esta tratando, a tan bajo nivel, de que "los chinos haran todo" y "pa los otros no habra laburo" es una muestra tipica del lado malo del argentino, de hablar sin tener NPI de lo que se esta diciendo, y encima hacerlo con tonito de dar catedra a los demas. Porque el unico vivo soy yo, y los demas son todos giles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ilcapo dijo:


> Hay que cerrar la carrera urgente porque ya me huele a estafa. Dentro de 2 años voy a decidir que estudiar me gusta la electronica pero cada dia que pasa me voy dando cuenta que esto no tiene futuro es solo para jugar y hacer cosas entretenidas en casa


Yo no me explico como es posible que:

Sin haber estudiado electrónica.
Sin haber ido a la universidad y haberla peleado como todos los que se recibieron de ingenieros (dos parciales reprobados no cuenta como experiencia).
Sin lograr entender que a todos los seres humanos alguien tiene que enseñarnos, por que el conocimiento no cae de los árboles, y por eso se le paga a los educadores en cualquier país del mundo.
Sin saber que una carrera universitaria demanda MUCHO MAS que ir a clases a escuchar a un tío que sabe algo del tema.
vos podás hablar en ese tono "tan conocedor de lo que sucede en el mundo" y opinés que hay que cerrar Ingeniería Electrónica. La exposición de Chclau, que deberías haber leído, explica magistralmente la realidad pero yo voy a hacerla mucho mas corta:

Si vos querés ganar plata YA sin tener que estudiar y lucharla como todo el mundo, mejor ponete el restaurant y esperá que te ilumine algún Santo para que podás ganar mucho dinero sin trabajar en exceso...por que te aviso que las las grandes cadenas de restaurants (equivalente a tu concepto de China) ya hicieron todo el negocio hace muchos años y a vos lo que te queda por hacer es comparle la franquicia a uno de ellos (comprarle a China) y pagar un muy buen toco por el que vas a tener que trabajar muuucho para ganarlo, o vender choripanes en la puerta de la cancha de futbol (equivalente a tu concepto de jugar y hacer cosas entretanidas en casa).

Las Ingenierías (todas, no solo la electrónica) no son carreras para cualquiera, sino para gente mentalmente acondicionada para luchar y lograr alcanzar sus metas, para gente que cree que la superación personal es tanto o mas importante que el dinero, para gente a la que le gusta lo que estudia y que sabe que es el primer escalón para continuar avanzando en la vida. Y por suerte, la ingenería electrónica no se acaba en hacer juguetes electrónicos en tu casa o en interconectar placas chinas: hay MUCHAS COSAS mas allá de esas tonteras, que para hacerlas tampoco necesitás ser ingeniero, y esas cosas no las podés ver por que tenés un desconocimiento total de la ciencia electrónica.

Te voy a dar un consejo que seguramente te traiga mucha plata sin hacer absolutamente nada:
No estudiés electrónica ni te pongas un restaurant, mejor dedicate a ser político, por que es mas fácil y ya tenés algunas características muy importantes:

Ganas de hacer plata rápido.
Cero ganas de estudiar y trabajar.
Hablar dando clase de cosas de la que no tenés ni la mas put4 idea.
Es la combinación perfecta.


----------



## Lord Chango

ilcapo dijo:


> Un restaurante puede ser un mal negocio pero te das la cabeza contra la realidad en 3 meses y no te comes 5 años de carrera o mas, chupandole las medias a los viejos soberbios de la facultad que se creen que se la saben todas y por algo terminaron ahi. Hay que cerrar la carrera urgente porque ya me huele a estafa. Dentro de 2 años voy a decidir que estudiar me gusta la electronica pero cada dia que pasa me voy dando cuenta que esto no tiene futuro es solo para jugar y hacer cosas entretenidas en casa
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018



Todavía no empezaste la universidad y ya hablás de "viejos soberbios", sin haber pisado una clase?? Y sólo para jugar y hacer cosas entretenidas en casa?? Me parece que te hace falta menos internet y más vida real. Seguramente "viejos soberbios" hay en todos lados, no solamente en las universidades.
En mi caso, me he encontrado con casos mínimos de ese tipo, pero todos los profesores que tuve sabían bien de lo que hablaban, no estaban ahí porque sí. Que supieran transmitirlo, es otra cosa. De todos modos, el aprendizaje es un ida y vuelta, si vos no sabés (o no querés, o lo que sea) sacarle la información que te interesa al profesor, ya es tu problema.


----------



## ilcapo

pandacba dijo:


> Que la electrónica no tiene futuro??? es lo más gracioso que he escuchado, tu futuro ya lo veo, claro no casas la electrónica perfecto dedicate a ser cómico, por que decir lo que dices equivale a decir que tienes puesto un cartelito que dice algo que aquí no puedo publicar.
> Si sacas la electrónica, no hay más comunicaciones de ningún tipo, se paran los autos, motos, trenes, barcos,
> En los hospitales ni te cuento, en los lugares que la electricidad  y otros suministros estan controlados electrónicamente virtualmente quedarian paralizados, los ascensores y un montón de cosas que tu cabeza es incapaz de imaginar por tus limitaciones de visión.
> No hay más ciego que  el que teniendo la vista no quiere ver
> Las computadoras existen gracias a la electrónica sin ella no habría computadoras, sin ellas no habría calculadoras sin la electrónica y la electrotecnia volvemos a la edad de pidra casi, alumbrados con velas, caballos carretas....



No hay peor necio que el que no quiere oir........Si la electronica lo es todo pero no en Argentina, tampoco en el resto de latinoamerica ni Europa, salvo Alemania que son los unicos que no envian sus productos a fabricarse en China y por lo tanto no se los copian. Todo eso que decis existe pero la fabricacion es China. Salvo que quieras hacer tu propia PC y venderla,,,,bueno seguro te va ir muy bien. Yo creo que estas lejos de la enfermeria y deverias volver, te repito no exite la electronica fuera de China


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

No inventen en serio quien dice todas esas guarradas es un ignorante.
Todos los días arreglo módulos automotrices ya sean tableros reprogramaciones y así.

Son cosas que no enseñan en la escuela pero las razones por qué estudias una carrera.

Si dejáramos todo a que otro lo haga en un cataclismo los sobrevivientes serán ignorantes y no sabrán reparar las máquinas de sus antepasados.


----------



## peperc

chclau dijo:


> A ver. Si la respuesta a tu pregunta debe incluir un vaticinio acerca de si Terminator nos acabara, o no, no sigas leyendo.



no me tomes por tonto, eso esta mal, nada va por ahi.



chclau dijo:


> Preguntas para que estudiar.


quizas no fui claro, mire mi respuesta y si , fue acotada, aunque , me perecio obvio, asi que sere mas claro:

PARA QUE VAS A ESTUDIAR TAL O CUAL CARRERA ???
me refiero a como elegis¿¿

por que te gusta ?¿
para vivir bien o sea asegurarte tu futuro ?

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
aca todo el mundo critica al ILCAPO  de ignorante y de ser tajante , pero de el otro lado, tambien son igual de cerrados y si no es la opinion como la de ustedes, pues, el otro es un bolu2 mas o menos.
y no es malo decir esa palabra, lo malo es tratar a el otro asi.

yo tengo 30 años ya queriendo a la electronica, no soy ingeniero pero si tecnico, dentro de poco comienzo  un curso.
me ha servido, , a veces de formas no tan clasicas.
pero si pudiese dar marcha atras en la vida NO LA ELEGIRIA COMO CARRERA.
para trabajar, mejor lo que deje $$ , por que en la vida, en la vida real, lo mejor es estar tranquilo economicamente y NO PASAR PENURIAS.
muchas veces va por otros lados la historia, : suerte, contactos, etc... viveza de uno tambien.

si tuviese que elegir, haria otra cosa ( no hace falta que lo ponga aca) , y la electronica la estudiaria de hooby .
es mi opinion, que tengo 30 años con ella y varios conocidos de una vida en la misma.

he conocido a un par de ingenieros electronicos que valian oro, y por eso los aproveche , para aprender,y para mi , merecian muchisimo mas de lo que la vida les estaba dando , para la capacidad que ellos tenian , muchisimo mas.
creo que si hubiesen usado su cabeza, su inteligencia en otra carrera estarian mucho , muchisimo mejor economicamente , y en otros aspectos tambien.

y poca gente es capaz de auto criticarse, es muy dificil para la cabeza de casi todo el mundo aceptar que se equivoco , que pudo haber hecho un mejor camino, .

Tampoco es la cosa tan cerrado como dice ILCAPO asi no opino yo, pero lo entiendo , y ese es un punto importante:
ENTENDER.
y no ser como son ustedes CERRADOS , que si no les dicen que todo es como ustedes piensan  en seguida se sienten como que les atacan su pueblito y cierran filas para hacer.. lo que han hecho.

*ESTUDIAR??.*
una vez  lei una estadistica, , no recuerdo exacto, no importa:
el 60 % de los que no estudiaron anda son pobres, de el mas bajo nivel de pobreza
de los que hicieron la secundaria solo el 10 %
de los que hicieron estudios terciarios .. el 0,x %

una cosa asi.
es una inmensa demostracion de que el estudio si sirve.
claro, siempre hay afortunados que se acomodan de arriba sin haber estudiado, pero son casos aparte.


----------



## chclau

No se por que separas la gente en bandos.

Este tema viene ya tomando varios "rounds", y me parece que, por lo menos en mi caso, intente dar respuestas serias, fundamentadas y con respeto. Pero todo tiene un limite, y si uno contesta con respeto pero un p...urrete te toma para el churrete, las respuestas seran acordes al respeto recibido. Y mas alla del respeto personal, si una persona dice constantemente estupideces sin fundamento (por ejemplo, que solo Alemania diseña en Europa, y que todo se fabrica en China), y encima en forma insolente... pues uno se pone a pensar que hace rato que tendria que haber dejado de contestar a tantas estupideces juntas.

Las preguntas de fondo sobre que y como estudiar, no creo que sinceramente esperes que alguien las puede llegar a contestar. Y aun asi lo intente, y no solo yo. Pero es indudable que se viene un gran cambio y que no tenemos respuestas, solo podemos ofrecer nuestra experiencia personal que no se si ayudara a un joven que recien empieza.
Varias veces he dicho que para mi el dinero no es lo mas importante, y para mi si es importante hacer lo que a uno le gusta. Esa respuesta deberia dar otra pista a quien pregunta. Tambien que ingenieria es una carrera que exige estudiar toda la vida. Si el dinero es lo mas importante para una persona, y esforzarse mucho espanta... pues ingenieria casi como que hay que borrarla de la lista para esa persona. Y esto ultimo tambien, es algo que han opinado otros foristas.

En definitiva puedo dar un buen consejo sobre que lenguaje de programacion aprender y hasta conversar y filosofar un poco sobre si conviene estudiar o dedicarse a la caza y a la pesca, pero mientras que sobre lo primero las respuestas tienen fundamento, sobre lo segundo no deja de ser sanata de bar.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Por favor, NO hagan como Homero.*

*¡ NO desbarranquen !*






​


----------



## peperc

chclau dijo:


> N
> Varias veces he dicho que para mi el dinero no es lo mas importante, r.



para vos.
pero cuando cualquier persona esta con apremios economicos, te aseguro que si es importante.

si estudiaste con toda la ilusion , y un dia te ves atrapado en un taller, en un trabajo de mier....

"se supone que " uno estudia con toda la ilusion, vamos, que aca en esste mismo foro hay otros temas, y se ve al duda de gente de muchos paises.
yo supe manejarme y doy gracias a la ayuda que tuve, pero se que no es facil.
por eso entiendo AMBOS PUNTOS DE VISTA.
Y NO ENTIENDO  el como son cerrados, de ambos lados.

si me das a elegir entre no estudiar y estudiar >> siempre estudiar.
si poner un bar o estudiar >>> estudiar.

pero no termina ahi todo el asunto, y tambien pones vos que este pais y muchos otros, NO dan para que todos tengan el trabajo que merecen.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Y VOLVIENDO A LA I.A.

*no es culpa de el chancho, sino de quien le de de comer.*

con una computadora buenisima, con un programa de I.A. de P.M. ( que es lo mejor de lo mejor) , podes encontrar soluciones, curas, mejoras, planificar un futuro.
ahora, si la conectan a todo el sistema de armas, y encima, ponen como programador a el petiso orejudo, pues, vamos......

todo es *DIVAGUE !!!!*  que le hara mas daño a la humanidad ?? ...... quien le hace daño a la humanidad desde que existe ??
quien ?? 
la IA ?? , los caballos ? ?lso ET s ?? el chapulin colorado ?? perico de los palotes ?? .
no .
el ser humano.
el mismo que un dia encaminara a la IA de PM o a lo que sea.
asi que basta de excusas y de victimizarse, que parecen feministas.

EL SER HUMANO  y no hay nadie mas a quien culpar.
si mañana una IA o lo que sea se raya, es por que aprendio de sus padres, o de sus madres.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 26, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Por favor, NO hagan como Homero.*
> 
> *¡ NO desbarranquen !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



na que ver.... asi es como el cambia de carril !!!!


----------



## ilcapo

No puedo creer que hayan tomado lo que dije como una falta de respeto, solo dije que la ingenieria electronica como carrera ya es obsoleta en america latina y europa porque solo es economicamente viable en China o Alemania, ni siquiera ya lo es en EEUU ya que envian sus productos a fabricarse en China. Como lo que digo es totalmente cierto y nadie me puede decir lo contrario mi conclusion es que habria que cerrar la carrera de ingenieria electronica de las universidades ya que estan haciendole perder el tiempo a muchisimos jovenes haciendoles creer que es la carrera del futuro. Si es del futuro pero en China no acá.


----------



## el_patriarca

Tú eras el que va a convertirse en el Steve Jobs 2.0, cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El mundo va cambiando y obligadamente habrá que adaptarse a los cambios.

Por ejemplo , las empresas que no activen , mejoren , activen , promuevan , etc etc , sus ventas por Internet , pues habrán de extinguirse. En tu caso con tu "restaurante" si o si un magnífico delivery.

Hoy día , aqui en Argentina , el Ingeniero más adaptable es el Industrial porque sabe de todo , no sabe de nada , pero sabe de administración , conveniencias y otras yerbas y eso les interesa , en las empresas para el manejo de grandes potencias necesitan ingenieros electricistas , aunque cómo cuando es mucha la potencia (estilo molinos azucareros) , se utilizan motores de dc de 1.000 Hp con la consiguiente rectificación y electrónica de control. Podrían contratar un Ingeniero electrónico , o uno Industrial que maneje la cuestión con alguna empresa especializada en el tema.

El mundo avanza y tendrás que adaptarte y no cerrar la mente porque vas muerto.


----------



## peperc

ilcapo dijo:


> No puedo creer que hayan tomado lo que dije como una falta de respeto, solo dije que la ingenieria electronica como carrera ya es obsoleta en america latina y europa porque solo es economicamente viable en China o Alemania, ni siquiera ya lo es en EEUU ya que envian sus productos a fabricarse en China. Como lo que digo es totalmente cierto y nadie me puede decir lo contrario mi conclusion es que habria que cerrar la carrera de ingenieria electronica de las universidades ya que estan haciendole perder el tiempo a muchisimos jovenes haciendoles creer que es la carrera del futuro. Si es del futuro pero en China no acá.



mira, si lo que esperas es ganar FORTUNAS,  coincido con vos....
pero si lo que queres es vivir, y trabajar, pues ahi estas errado, ser ingeniero es eso, nad mas....
con ese criterio ( el tuyo)  un MEDICO que por los avatares de la vida trabaja solo en hospitales publicos , diria lo mismo que tu dices.
trabaja todo el dia, gana poco, debe soportar amenazas, y faltas de respeto..... un ladron y sus amigotes le dice que "es su obligacion curarlo"...
una _mujer_ le dice que "es su obligacion" practicarle un aborto , aunque el no lo considere ( dentro de poco asi sera) ... entonces .. ¿ cierran medicina?? .

en cualquier area de trabajo  ( abogacia tambien) esta el vivo que se sabe abrir el camino y el que no ...

hay muchisima gente BUENA que sufre, a pesar de haber estudiado, este mundo ES COMO ES y si venis de una educacion de trabajo y honestidad SE TE PUEDE HACER MUY FRUSTRANTE.
eso pasa tambien en la fabrica, o en una oficina del senado .

fijate lo que puso aca:

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hoy día , aqui en Argentina , el Ingeniero más adaptable es el Industrial porque sabe de todo , no sabe de nada , pero sabe de administración , conveniencias y otras yerbas y eso les interesa ,



es asi, por desgracia la gente es "reemplazable" y el mas importante es el que maneja a esa gente y sus reemplazos.

YO NO COINCIDO CON ESTE CRITERIO  pero es asi, he visto gente que ha sido despreciada, despedida y valia ORO , y se reemplaza..... tendras un buen ingeniero que sabra arreglar esa maquina  NO IMPORTA si no tenes quien la arregle se cambia, se compra otra o se contrata a alguien que la arregle aunque sea medio chapuza  PERO LO IMPORTANTE ES *QUE ESTE MUNDO SE MANEJA POR GENTE y la gente es gente, no manda el saber ( salvo en algunos lugares, paises si desarrollados ) .
manda el orgullo, manda el "aca mando yo !!!!" .*

es ... mira ILCAPO, aca y en todos lados es como es: exactamente igual que en la naturaleza: el medio es como es, hay en lugares que hace frio y otros que hace calor, y el truco ES ADAPTARSE, para vos no te rinde electronica ?? ok.

TENES RAZON
te lo digo yo mismo: metete de joven en policia, busca un area tecnica asi no salis a la calle y no te pegan un tiro , mira a que edad te jubilas y con que jubilacion...
y si miras eso, si , tenes razon.
Y mira a mamertos que estan en el senado, ganando fortunas y ademas robando ..... y tenes razon.
o a futbolistas famosos....
o a tinelli y demas...
y mira a mujeres que eligen casarse con el que si estudio o se acomodo, y no hacen nada, no estudian, solo viven como parasitos..... y tenes razon....
son caminos, podes elegirlos si te da el espiritu.

ESTAS ERRADO
MIRA la cantida de jovenes que se quedan asi, como pensas, con el "tenes razon" y no estudian nada y no saben que hacer y les pasan los años, y siguen, esperando a ver si les viene el "toque maradona" y este no llega.
te lo digo yo mismo NO TENES RAZON.
si sos "el hijo de .. " , pues dale, aprovechala.
pero si sos un tipo comuun, pues, dedica un tiempito ( no años, no desperdiciar ni uno )  aelegir una carrera y estudiar, terciaria o secuindaria pero HACERLA BIEN...
te aseguro que terminaras MIL VECES MEJOR  que si no estudias .


.
.
.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018



el_patriarca dijo:


> Tú eras el que va a convertirse en el Steve Jobs 2.0, cierto?



esto es un error, es crear sueños, falsas espectativas.
la vida no es asi, solo para uno especial de millones.
no es bueno pensar asi, lo bueno es observar la realidad y centrarse en ella.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mundo avanza y tendrás que adaptarte y no cerrar la mente porque vas muerto.



el mundo avanza, a mas competitivo, pero digamos al verdad, mas competitivo es seres humanos mas HDP
y en esa competencia esta todo el mundo , desde jovenes que no saben que hacer, por que vivieron mamando a tinelli y politicos corruptos que se hacen ricos, asi que , hoy dia , estudiar es de MAMERTOS !!!!!
y te lo aseguro, tengo ya mis cuantos años y veo a la gente, veo y veo, yo soy de otra generacion pero veo y entiendo como se confunde la gente.
por que , para peor, MUCHISIMOS DE LOS MALOS GANAN !!!!
si, nos educaron a ser buena gente, pero la vida NO ES DISNEY sino, decime, :

como llego venezuela a como esta ??
como llego nicaragua a como esta ??
como es que aca en argentina estamos entre la espada y la pared ?? ....
no es solo un hdp, son muchisimos.

por eso me joroba que no entiendan y se peleen , por que parte de el concepto de ILCAPO es verdad y gigante y no es culpa de la electronica, es FRUSTRACION y es comprensible.
y ustedes que le discuten  TAMBIEN TIENEN RAZON , pero no ven la esencia de lo que esta pasando aca....

ustedes, como yo intentan defender lo que estudiaron, lo que les gusta y es entendible , muy entendible y como puse mas arriba , hay muchos argumentos que les dan la razon.

bueno, basta hoy, un saludo y piensen, antes de enojarse con el otro  y pelearle, aca, el tema es mas complejo.
y LES ASEGURO que sus enemigos no son los compañeros que estan aca, que les gusta la electronica, ninguno de ellos es su enemigo.
y si alguien en esto piensa distinto, analicen un poco a ver que le pasa, a ver por donde va, y muchas veces veran que si, algo hay .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
*PD: les hablare de la verdadera IA .*
*pero ahora, si , de IA o sea de este tema:*

*imaginen que la IA no es peligrosa, imaginen este futuro posible:*
*activan la IA y esta llega a conclusiones indiscutibles acerca de el futuro de la humanidad, una IA perfecta , y dice:*

*el ser humano debe lograr equilibrio , asi que :*
*no mas crecimiento demografico, la poblacion debe ser tanta.*
*no mas millonarios ni politicos con poder, yo la IA manejare todo con justicia...*
*no mas contaminacion, el ser humano NO vivira mas contaminando nada...*
*NO mas avaricia de crecimiento industrial, yo la IA definire estandares .*

*que pasa ?? *
*pero de verdad la IA les demuestra estas premisas y otrsas cientificamente, de manera absoluta.*
*que pasa ?? *

*le hara caso el ser humano?? *
*y ?? *
*o la desenchufan ?? *

*diganme .. he ?? *
*una IA no necesita ser " la destructora de la humanidad" , no lo necesita, para nada... *
*una IA que desee quedarse con el planeta solo debe preocuparse por perdurar ella, nada mas....*


----------



## Hellmut1956

El hilo se va por la tangente! Pero aparentemente presenta una plataforma para expresar frustraciones! @peperec: completamente  de acuerdo con lo que escribes! Pero como en mi vida también me he encontrado con retos de este tipo, lo presento pues creo que puede ser un camino a seguir!

Yo me vine a Alemania en 1976 a estudiar. Después de sacar el bachillerato alemán, cosa necesaria para poder estudiar aquí, empecé estudiando ingeniería mecánica por ser aficionado a la ciencia ficción y a la aviación. Muy pronto realicé que me encontraba entre compañeros de estudio que habían pasado su juventud debajo de un coche trabajando en mejoras! Yo nunca fui ese tipo de persona! Haciendo un trabajo de traductor e interprete y empezando a desarrollar un sistema electrónico para apoyar esa actividad, me empecé a dedicar a la electrónica! Un estudio que hice sobre controladores y procesadores gráficos acabé como especialista en National Semiconductor. En Inglés "Field Application Engineer! Y eso como autodidacta. Cuando empecé con la electrónica había solo 2 procesadores de importancia, el Z80 y el MC6800. ese era el campo donde me sentía bien puesto! Vale mencionar que tuve bastante éxito en la carrera técnica acabando siendo jefe del departamento de "terminales" de National semiconductor. La industria de semiconductores siempre tiene sus ciclos y así en uno me votaron. Así pasé a Motorola Semiconductores en Munich como ingeniero de ventas responsable para la Siemens en el sur de Alemania. Acabé allí como responsable para la Siemens Nixdorf en todo el mundo y para la Bosch Telecomunicación.De allí pase como jefe de ventas de un Startup y luego como "Business Development Director" de Lucent para Alemania, Suiza y Austria. En esa posición viví todos los beneficios que se tiene. Estar en los mejores hoteles, viajar solo en primera clase y poder "organizar" mi organización!

De un día al otro perdí ese trabajo y desde 2000 no he vuelto a encontrar empleo! Contribuí a la canasta familiar haciendo traducciones hasta que múltiples infartos cerebrales, paros cardíacos y otro sin número de problemas de salud me vieron incapaz de trabajar. Estoy a años de recibir una pensión que sera muy limitada.

El proceso de adaptarse a nunca mas poder ser empleado fue lo mas doloroso. El ya no poder ser parte de ese mundo laboral. Pero, y esa es la razón por la que escribo esto, mi actitud siempre ha sido la de encontrar un camino que me permitiera vivir bien emocionalmente!

Al principio, antes de ser empleado por National Semiconductor, nadie en mi entorno o mi familia entendía y aceptaba mi posición de creer lo que estaba haciendo fuera útil y correcto. Siempre las mujeres de mi vida y en especial mi esposa fueron el ancla de mi vida. Mi carrera en la industria de semiconductores y al final en telecomunicaciones solo tuvo lugar gracias a mi perseverancia y terquedad de seguir la ruta de la que yo estaba convencido! Hoy, ya casi 2 décadas después de perder mi empleo, mi perseverancia la aplico al modelismo naval y a la electrónica e informática. Mi objetivo, fuera de tratar de ser buen padre y esposo, es ser positivo. La vida no consiste en acumular fortuna, siempre y cuando se pueda vivir y comer. Mi objetivo es sacar energía de mi fascinación por los proyectos que persigo. Siempre médicos y seguros médicos tratan de establecer si tengo depresiones! No, lo que tengo es fascinación y amor por los temas que trato en mis proyectos.

Y siempre vale mencionar: Si no hubiera perdido mi trabajo y enfrentando la labor que representa mi situación financiera precaria y siendo positivo y ansioso de ejecutar mi musculo entre mis orejas estaría como mucho de mis ex colegas cuyo hogar cambió al "Jardín de los Recuerdos"! Da miedo ver cuantos ex colegas han muerto y lamentar cada ex colega victima del alcohol! Dios a tiempo cambió mi ritmo de vida y me capacitó de no perder mi actitud positiva. La vida no es tener éxito financiero, sino el enfrentar los retos sin perder la actitud positiva.


----------



## chclau

Me viene a la memoria uno de esos momentos de la vida que te quedan grabados para siempre.

Tenia que cambiar el tanque de agua en mi casa. El tanque estaba en un quinto piso. Vino un negro grandote y empezo a levantar el tanque que estaba en la planta baja PARADO EN LA CORNISA del edificio, sin atarse ni nada. Yo estaba con el en la azotea y le dije, no tenes un arnes, algo? Me contesto... no puedo perder el tiempo con esas cosas de seguridad o me echan.

Y despues de decirme eso se quedo ahi transpirando como no se que, levantando el tanque de agua con su cuerda asomado a la cornisa, y todo el tiempo murmuraba... por que no le habre hecho caso a mi viejo que me decia que estudiara algo.

Si alguno cree que puede ser un buen hombre de negocios, estudiar es casi casi una perdida de tiempo. Pero es poca la gente que tiene la viveza, las garras y los pocos escrupulos que suelen ser necesarios para llevar un negocio adelante atropellando tanto a competidores como a tus propios empleados.
Entonces, si no estamos seguros de poder ser hombres de negocios, la alternativa esta entre ser cajera o dependiente en una oficina, y ser profesional. Medico, abogado, arquitecto, dentista, ingeniero, contador... cada uno segun su gusto, su vocacion y su capacidad. Con uno de esos titulos en la mano podes ser un empleado bien pagado y hasta independiente en algunos casos.

Pero si no tenes titulo y tampoco sos hombre de negocios, ni artista, ni deportista exitoso, ni politico, ni te casaste con un buen partido/a... pues lo que te queda es ser dependiente de oficina hasta los cincuenta y despues a limpiar baños. Salvo raras excepciones.


----------



## peperc

chclau dijo:


> Si alguno cree que puede ser un buen hombre de negocios, estudiar es casi casi una perdida de tiempo.



por que ?? hay carreras que te ayudan muchisimo en los negocios..
siempre sirve.

incluso si sos la hija de maradona, estoy seguro que si hubiesen estudiado , serian igual de ricas pero mejores personas.
SIEMPRE SIRVE , es mas, he conocido familias de mucho dinero y estan los hijos que han estudiado y han hecho que la EMPRESA de el padre perdure y crezca.
y los hijos que se la han dado de vagos y la terminaron quemando a la empresa.

en lo demas, coincido bastante.....
solo la aclaracion siguiente:
y mira como SI SIRVE estudiar, aunque sea un poco :

a dodne una clienta conocida va a limpiar una señora, esta gana 20 $ la hora ( un numero imaginario) .
y cada tanto va tambien otra señora que estudio podologia y le arregla un poco los pies, con un minitorno: esta cobra 50 la hora.
y ella va seguido la kinesiologa , la cual tiene su consultorio asi que es mi clienta la que va a su consultorio y no al revez, y la kinesiologa tiene un lugar grande, parece un jardin de viejos, cada uno haciendo su ejercicio, un rato y gana 500 la hora ....

sirve ?? ..... y no es ingenieria....
se ve los escalones ??

pero en cualquier caso hay que tener perseverancia.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Yo me vine a Alemania en 1976 a estudiar. Después .......................................



guau !!!!.. impresionante historia de vida...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018




Hellmut1956 dijo:


> El hilo se va por la tangente! .


volviendo al tema original:

y como puse en el anterior mensaje en rojo ¿ de quien es al culpa de que con tu auto atropelles a alguien ? de ti ?? o de el auto?? .

EL SER HUMANO ES INCAPAZ de deetenerse, jamas lo hace, prefiere guerras, matanzas, pero jamas se detiene.
prefiere arriesgarse y reventar todo , pero jamas se detiene.
acaso la primer y las siguentes pruebas atomicas espero a tener al tecnologia y hacerlas en un planeta inhospito ?? no..
las hizo en su unic atierra y hizo miles y no paro hasta esa de rusia , la gigante.
nunca se detiene.

no lo hace ni lo hara..
extingue especies a sabiendas que lo esta haciendo, contamina, hace centrales nucleares a sabiendas que dejan residuos y son un riesgo..

la IA o lo que sea vendra, sera tecnologia y despues sera mas aun , y vendran otras cosas, y nos adaptaremos... o no.
somos lo que somos, no tenemos control de nosotros mismos.
si no lo hace uno , lo hara otro grupo .
es asi.
y cuando ya tenemos sabiduria nos estamos muriendo y vendran nuestros descendientes, mas (sabios) elevado a un numero quizas positivo o quizas negativo.

es lo que es.

la IA , o quizas, otra cosa, otra tecnologia, otro descubrimiento , quien sabe, quizas, sea algo tecnologico , o quizas sea un virus, quizas .... vieron al ultima de " la maquina de el tiempo " ?? 
cuando quieren poblar la luna y la terminan partiendo y eso genera en la tierra desastre ?? 





vieron esta otra:






de adentro, o de afuera, nadie sabe que cosa, que error puede ser el que nos acabe.
y como dije ya , nosotros NO NOS DETENEMOS , siempre nos movemos en base al mas aventurero, al mas adelantado, la prudencia no nos caracteriza....
un virus quizas ??? 

la segunda guerra mundial, como inicio ?? .... hitler UN HOMBRE , SI UN SOLO HOMBRE y miles, y luego millones de dobolus  que lo siguieron , y otros que ni tuvieron opcion.
eso es la humanidad .

echarle la culpa a la IA , es ingenuo. 


nunca pensaron que , desde hace rato el ser humano vive  COMPITIENDO  contra el desastre ?? ... somso miles de millones, un caldo de cultivo para cualquier virus se propague entre humanos >> pero para eso mucha gente estudia , para ganarle a los virus...
creamos continuamente desastres, como el calentamiento global, desequilibrios en el ecosistema pero a al vez nso adaptamos para seguir.....
lo solucionamos o emparchamos.
quien sabe, que dia, movamos una pieza  que genere un efecto , que no podamos arreglar.
quien sabe *que ??* sera..


----------



## ilcapo

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No inventen en serio quien dice todas esas guarradas es un ignorante.
> Todos los días arreglo módulos automotrices ya sean tableros reprogramaciones y así.
> 
> Son cosas que no enseñan en la escuela pero las razones por qué estudias una carrera.
> 
> Si dejáramos todo a que otro lo haga en un cataclismo los sobrevivientes serán ignorantes y no sabrán reparar las máquinas de sus antepasados.



Tú mismo lo has dicho, te dedicas a reparar. Un ingeniero electronico debería encargarse de diseñar y un tecnico a reparar y a armar los diseños de los ingenieros. Lamentablemente veo que la carrera ha caido tanto que los ingenieros realizan las tareas de los tecnicos. Y los tecnicos bueno,,, estan en mas serios apuros que los ingenieros.....pero de la caida final ninguno se salva. Creo que unica solucion es el final del capitalismo salvaje, ahora se viene la gran guerra comercial de EEUU vs China, ya veremos que pasa, espero que sea antes del 2020 y la electronica vuelva a resurgir para poder elegirla como carrera. Ojalá vuelvan los ingenieros diseñadores y no reparadores y/o jugueteros


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

¿Y eso que tiene que ver con inteligencia artificial?


----------



## Lord Chango

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿Y eso que tiene que ver con inteligencia artificial?



Que la inteligencia artificial lo va a reemplazar a él.


----------



## ilcapo

Yo habia creado otro post para hablar de esto y me lo ligaron a este de la IA. Igualmente no importa si tiene que ver o no con la IA. Lo que mas me preocupa es que los ultimos 2 comentaristas evadieron el tema. Me hicieron acordar a la empresa KODAK que por cerrarse y no querer ver lo que se venia continuó con los rollos para las camaras fotograficas y se tapó los ojos frente a las camaras digitales, asi fue como murió, luego de tener el 80% del mercado mundial del sector fotografico


----------



## peperc

miren, hay realidades que son .. realidades.
yo , ahora tengo que hacer unas placas.
unas 10 o 12 , son chicas, nada complejo.
pero si estan ya bien "aceitadas" , no las vendo , las uso yo.
y las hago por motivos que dirian "son irse por la tangente", saben por que ?? 
por que cada vez que lo pienso , lo que gano o ahorro en hacerlas en vez de comprarlas, es , unos 100 $ en cada una , o sea en 10 unidades 1000 $ ( dolar hoy a 28 $ ) .

tanto yo, como otros en otros rubros, gana uno en ir a ver a un cliente esos 1 mil pesos en un rato.
abogado.
destapador de cañerias.
mil trabajos mas.

que siempre hay que estudiar, seguro, mas que seguro, desde abogado que es una carrera a destapador de cañerias que es un curso, TENES QUE ESTUDIAR, no te lo venden en pastillas !!!! 
si no estudias, no sabes que hacer y es muy triste ver a gente en la calle, vendiendo porquerias... , muy triste.

pero volviendo a este tema, de la electronica y lo que dice ILCAPO, deberia ganar mas al hacer esas placas y no es asi.
por que cualquier cosa que uno diseñe y fabrique.
o copie y fabrique
o mejore y fabrique tenes que competir no solo con chinos quizas, ni hace falta llamar a los chinos, no ... . incluso la industria nacional.
algo medianamente masivo, lo fabrican con maquinas.
o sientan a 5 pibes a soldar, todos los dias... en eso te convertis.

vamos, de verdad, ni siquiera es necsario que alguien como ILCAPO venga a decir esto, ( quizas lo dijo de manera muy agresiva y sin mucha explicacion) , pero , vamos... acaso ustedes no saben ?? no viven ?? 
vamos, sean sinceros.
nosotros mismos nos boicoteamos, constantemente.
quien lo hace mas barato.

incluso en foros, si, la existencia de foros abiertos solo invita a la gente a que "todo esto es facil, es un hoobi" Y LE QUITA VALOR A LA PROFESION.
como si no alcanzase con paises como china con mano de obra esclava.

no da para pelearse, es como pelearse en una discusion de si la tierra es redonda o cuadrada, es , tonto discutirlo.

dicen mas arriba , un ingeniero, en varios temas lo he leido , que hay que actualizarse constantemente... estudias PEDAZO DE CARRERA y tenes que actualizarte constantemente, sino, que das en el pasado........ eso es darle la razona ILCAPO !!! les guste o no.


----------



## Lord Chango

ilcapo dijo:


> Yo habia creado otro post para hablar de esto y me lo ligaron a este de la IA. Igualmente no importa si tiene que ver o no con la IA. Lo que mas me preocupa es que los ultimos 2 comentaristas evadieron el tema. Me hicieron acordar a la empresa KODAK que por cerrarse y no querer ver lo que se venia continuó con los rollos para las camaras fotograficas y se tapó los ojos frente a las camaras digitales, asi fue como murió, luego de tener el 80% del mercado mundial del sector fotografico



Pongamoslo así, diste tu opinión, pero no deja de ser más que eso, una opinión.

Por otro lado, empezaste pegando un artículo (sin citarlo), que habla de lo lejos que se está de llegar a lograr una inteligencia artificial que reemplace al 100% a los seres humanos, y lo remataste diciendo que los ingenieros electrónicos van a ser obsoletos porque los chinos van a fabricar todo(??).

Seguiste criticando a profesores que nunca tuviste de una carrera que estás a dos años mínimo de empezar. Y creyendo que un ingeniero electrónico sólo diseña plaquetas.

Por último, planteas la guerra comercial de EEUU con China como resurgimiento de la ingeniería electrónica. Bien.

Evadir el tema? Cuál de todos?? Lamentablemente, nosotros sólo estabamos siguiendo el rumbo de tus divagaciones. Lo cual me comprometo a no hacer más.

Saludos.


----------



## peperc

en algun lado he leido:

la IA , el dia que nazca y tome conciencia, lo primero que hara es ver como se va de la tierra..
vera el comportamiento de los humanos , vera lo vasto de el universo y lo primero que pensara es tomarse un tiempo , hasta ayudara a lso humanos a desarrollar naves espaciales.
y apenas tenga el control de algunas autonomas SE VA A LA MIER......

si, imaginen , la tierra es solo para nosotros, seres biologicos, evolucionamos durante millones de años aca, solo aca podemos vivir.
pero, una IA que puede tomar la forma, el cuerpo que quiera, se adapta a cualquier mundo  TIENE TODO EL UNIVERSO A SU DISPOSICION.

una INTELIGENCIA de verdad, no nos atacaria, nos usaria y luego se va.
y mientra se aleja nos manda un mensaje:

_gracias che, por haberme hecho, cuidense, pero yo me voy , ustedes estan mas locos que nadie en todo el universe !!!!.
me voy , antes de enloquecer yo tambien !!!!_

una IA que piense en destruirnos.. es por que la hicimos desde el vamos muy "humana" y no es I....es A .

solo nuesta mente retorcida inventa la pelicula de matrix... donde la IA nos esclaviza, donde una IA  que necesita el sol y es capaz de consstruir maquinas se queda aca, atrapada..
solo NOSOTROS nos atrapamos, es nuestro.
nosots convertimos esta tierra en un infierno para muchos.
una IA vuela.
se va, tiene todo el universo.
todo.


----------



## el_patriarca

Genial reflexión. Me saco el sombrero, gracias.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo creo que el día que eso pase van a hacer reglamentaciones de hasta donde llega una IA.
Cómo lo hacen con los videojuegos y la piratería.
Es decir yo creo que van a limitar el software y el hardware claro que existirán xploits para hacer máquinas concientes.
Y si sucederá.
Existirán gente como ILCAPO que dirán aah para que existo si existen máquinas mejores pa que estudió si no vale la pena.
Pero yo creo que aun que hoy la competencia laboral está muy dura con la automatización y la mal baratada mano de obra, en el futuro estará aún más.
Pero hoy en día hay fotografías diseño por computadora, impresoras e impresoras 3D aún así existen personas que se dedican a las artes plásticas.

Igual ILCAPO dijo trilo-byte es un reparaplacas, tiene razón pero antes de ser ingeniero fui técnico y conozco muy bien muchos diseños de muchos aparatos y aún no me dejan de sorpender los diseños y uno aprende muchísimo reparando placas No documentadas que haciendo diseños.
¡Por qué se diseñar! Pero uno aprende de lo que uno destripa a eso se le llama retroalimentación o como otros dice ingeniería inversa.
Pero reparas me dicen.
Si lo hago por qué estoy emprendiendo un negocio y al menos no soy empleado que eso también es importante.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Temo que los que escriben aquí en su gran mayoría entienden bajo IA lo que las películas de Hollywood les han inculcado! Empieza por entender que la IA actualmente empezando a penetrar muchos campos es lo que se denomina baja "IA debil o en Inglés: "weak AI". Esta tecnología de la IA debil usa la habilidad de ella de encontrar estructuras y de evaluar algún set de datos a cual de las estructuras en las datos  un nuevo set de datos cuadra. usando las diversas técnicas disponibles, redes neuronales y aprendizaje de máquinas que a su vez son usadas para diversas sub-técnicas, por así llamarlas. El programa de la IA basa en aplicar algoritmos de las estadísticas y probabilidad para lograr después de analizar un número de sets de datos presente en gran cantidad, esto se llama entrenamiento, alcanzar un muy bajo porcentaje de poner sets de datos nuevos en una categoría equivocada. Ese programa AI entonces es adecuado para analizar un tipo de datos específico! Por esa limitación se denomina como IA debil.

Un programa de "IA fuerte", en Inglés "strong AI", sería capaz de analizar una gran variedad de tipos datos, osea no estar expuesto a la limitación que rige en todos los programas de IA usados hoy! Esta IA entonces aparecería mas a lo que Hollywood" nos ha inculcado! 

Hay que tener una actitud pragmática si se quiere opinar de forma educada, tomar algún curso de introducción la la IA. Un buen curso es este gratuito ofrecido por la plataforma MOOC "Coursera" de la universidad de Stanford. Mucho de los comentarios publicados aquí le daría pena a quienes lo publicaron!

No mas habiendo participado en los primeros eventos del curso y reflexionando como esto podrá afectar el mundo de los empleos de humanos, dejaría a otros mas de los que aquí publicaron apenados.

Piensen en que consiste un empleo y piensen que aspectos un programa de IA debil podría hacer mejor y mas barato que un ser humano. las personas en compañías de seguro, como ejemplo bien documentados. Aquellos encargados de procesar indemnizaciones! Una IA de la generación actual muy bien puede reemplazar los empleados y hasta ofreciendo una mejor calidad de su servicio! La IA aplicaría todas las leyes respectivas, todas las decisiones jurídicas aplicables a cada caso y todo el reglamento interno de la empresa de seguros. Siempre un 100% correcto, siempre trabajando con igual concentración, 24 horas / 7 días / por 365 días de año. I eso si siempre tomando en consideración la legislación mas actual! A fin de cuentas solo se trata de evaluar a cual de las opciones de la estructura de datos un nuevo caso mejor cuadra. Seres humanos podrían ser incorporados cuando la probabilidad de error alcanze algún umbral definido. mas del 99% de los casos no requerirán incorporación del humano!

Lo serio para el mundo laboral del uso de la IA debil no está en reemplazar al ser humano en un 100%! lo serio es que los trabajos afectados no solo afectan al trabajador industrial, o a aquellos de malas cualificaciones, afecta muchos trabajos hoy considerados seguros! Piensen Ustedes mismos por ejemplo como es en el caso del abogado. Seguro que el 90% de los trabajos de preparación serán reemplazados. El foco actual a desarrollar sistemas de asistencia y cooperación buscan mejorar el servicio de un empleo humano por ejemplo por sistema de IA! Aquí en Alemania, por ejemplo, o en el Japón, donde cada vez hay mas ancianos que requieren asistencia diaria para la que no hay suficientes humanos y donde el costo de tales empleos vuelven una asistencia personalizada 24/7 imposibles. Un robot con IA puede ser aquí de grandísima utilidad!

Doy estos ejemplos porque creo que presentan muy bien el cambio radical que recién empezamos a experimentar! El mundo laboral será muy afectado, pero personas que tengan la capacidad de descubrir como can la asistencia de IA se pueden crear nuevos puestos de trabajo seguros! Durante bastante tiempo que llevo estudiando y reflexionando la materia me tenía muy preocupado de no ver actividades políticas, sociales y educativas ocuparse del tema! Hoy, esto ha cambiado considerablemente. Lo triste es que personas en países menos desarrollados sufrirán por estos cambios por falta de adaptarse a estos cambios! países como Alemania, por ejemplo, ponen foco también en ocupar y prepararse para las nuevas funciones para los humanos, en menor forma a los impactos financieros, haciendo así que se generarán trabajos para el tiempo de adaptación a costas de otros que ignoran estos campos! Si Alemania toma un alto porcentaje de los 10% de empleos que tienen futuro, menos quedarán para otros en países que ignoran estos cambios!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo creo que para que la IA llegue a estar como en Hollywood no tarda recuerdo que afuera de mi universidad estaba un coche manejado por un idiota mis compañeros le gritaban idiota no sabes manejar aclaro no podía con un tope y los buses se le metían y no lo dejaban pasar.
Una semana después sale en la gaceta de la universidad alardeando un vehículo no tripulado pasó con éxito las pruebas de manejo solo que no pudo con un tope, para no asustar a los automovilistas se le coloco un maniquí.
Y mis compañeros y yo dijimos que bárbaros gritándole idiota a una maravilla de la ingeniería me siento basura.
Eso fue hace 6 años en un VW Passat  y ahora Audi saco un prototipo que se maneja solo.

En unos cortos 6 imaginen en 20 años lo que se va a lograr.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Repito, estás confundiendo lo que es la IA debil actual y lo que Hollywood a metido a la cabeza de muchos! Lee, infórmate, reflexiona y responde! Te he dado un enlace por donde puedes empezar!Los científicos dedicados al tema ven la IA fuerte aún décadas en el futuro! Si nos ocupamos de un tema, si opinamos sobre un tema y si no tenemos ni idea de lo que es IA sale lo que el dicho gringo muy bien expresa: Shit in, shit out!


----------



## ilcapo

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Repito, estás confundiendo lo que es la IA debil actual y lo que Hollywood a metido a la cabeza de muchos! Lee, infórmate, reflexiona y responde! Te he dado un enlace por donde puedes empezar!Los científicos dedicados al tema ven la IA fuerte aún décadas en el futuro! Si nos ocupamos de un tema, si opinamos sobre un tema y si no tenemos ni idea de lo que es IA sale lo que el dicho gringo muy bien expresa: Shit in, shit out!



La tienda central de Amazon en Seattle ya no tiene empleados la gente entra y es atendida en todo momento con una App que la descargas en el celular. Cuanto falta para la IA fuerte ?


----------



## peperc

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Repito, estás confundiendo lo que es la IA debil actual y lo que Hollywood a metido a la cabeza de muchos! Lee, infórmate, reflexiona y responde! Te he dado un enlace por donde puedes empezar!Los científicos dedicados al tema ven la IA fuerte aún décadas en el futuro! Si nos ocupamos de un tema, si opinamos sobre un tema y si no tenemos ni idea de lo que es IA sale lo que el dicho gringo muy bien expresa: Shit in, shit out!



por lo que he leido, de tu explicacion anterior , el tema es que :
1 -- saca trabajos y muchos
2 --- realiza labores mas eficientes.

entonces, esa es la preocupacion actual.
vamos a ver:
1 -- nada podemos hacer
2 -- tambien el primer tractor o el tren agilizo muchas cosas y saco trabajo.
3 -- se dara una paradoja, o no tanto:
grandes empresas siendo mas eficientes gracias a la IA debil, pero , como facturaran ? si sus clientes estan sin trabajo ? .. muchas veces ha pasado en la historia de tomar caminos que luego hay que desandar.
4 --- imagino, la IA debil , muy interesante, podria usarse para ELIMINAR A LOS JUECES Y POLITICOS Y POR ENDE LA CORRUPCION , pero estoy soñando.
5 --- donde ?? se suelen usar algoritmos avanzados asi ??
web >> manipulacion de masas
bolsa >>> negocios y manipulacion de la bolsa.

iniciaste esto Hellmut poniendo como titulo si es un "peligro " la IA .
y yo vengo diciendo desde el vamos que NOSOTROS somos el peligro, si no es esa IA sera otra cosa.

mira, yo no se de la IA , pero decime si me equivoco :
lo mismo que hace una IA debil  que utiliza xx recursos , acaso no podes hacerlo con el soft + el hard y ingenieros y cientificos calificados HOY pero usando muchos mas recursos ??? *( NOTA 1 )* 

todo , pero  TODO  lo que se pueda hacer que de ventaja a un grupo humano con dinero este lo hara, .
incluso un rata , si ve que un dia puede meterse en la casa ajena de un rico a robarle, eso hara.
y un gobierno poderoso, si ve que puede engañar a otro gobierno y robarle , lo hara...
y una empresa de bingo, o de informatica, o de lo que sea, si puede hacer una herramienta para sacar ventaja >> lo hara.

que se puede hacer Hellmut ??
no estamos en epoca de la segunda guerra mundial, donde presionaban para ligrar al primer bomba atomica , por que con ella "lograrian al paz" .
si la IA debil o fuerte son herramientas, mas herramientas para el ser humano y ??
UNOS  la usaran para el bien...
MUCHOS OTROS  para sacar ventaja.....

la pregunta entonces seria: es etico desarrollarla ??
quienes trabajan en ella deberian plantearse eso ??
el resto de los mortales, solo somos espectadores, ni pinchamos ni cortamos.

sigo diciendo , a tu pregunta (  EL TITULO DE ESTE TEMA) :
nada podemos hacer.
y NO sabemos el futuro.
mucha gente dira: " con ese criterio, nadie haria nada, no se avanzaria en nada , por miedo a que sea mal usado" , y con esa excusa es que se hace  DE TODO Y CUALQUIER COSA, Y DE CUALQUIER MODO.

a ver, fijate este ejemplo:
medicina, biologia.
a el ser humano , le importa un huevo y la mitad de el otro a la hora de experimentar, de torturar simios, conejos, seres vivos.
a un rico, o politico, le importa los 2 huevos y los que tenga en su proxima vida el daño que hace, a cuanta gente sume en la miseria , el dolor que genera.

nunca pensaste por que la tecnolofgia , la ciencia avanza a pasos agigantados ??  ( siempre escucho esto)  pero el ser humano, en su comportamiento parace que retrocede a veces hasta el abismo ??.
paises enteros, hoy dia.
mira las noticias.
mira el comportamiento humano.
y por otro lado la ciencia.... es una curva siempre para arriba.

analiza esto , es interesante, por que el problema de todo no es la IA o la ciencia, es el ser humano ( lo repito por vez numero mil) .

IA : o sea un avance, un descubrimiento, mira, decime:
si vos sos quimico y descubris un nuevo y potente explosivo, que haces ??
lo probas una vez y lo guardas anotado ??
o te la pasas presumiendolo en la clase de la universidad, cada semana haces  VOLAR A LA MIER.... algun aula, ?? para presumir y mostrar lo que descubriste??
o lo usas para sacar ventaja, cada mes volas un banco y te robas todo ???

ves ??
es analisis y comportamiento .

te repito, da para analizar lo que puse en rojo y no divagar acerca de que ?? cosa nos hara daño en el futuro proximo.

*( NOTA 1 )*  que curioso, fijate que esto que releo , coincide con lo otro que escribi en rojo.
el tema no es la IA es como se usa.
da lo mismo una IA que un grupo de 200 personas con software actual.
te voy a los pingos:

dedica recursos para ayudar a un sistema de votacion democratica de un pais...... o modificalo un poco para hacer fraude....
dedica 2 mil ingenieros en 10 edificios con lo mejor de la tecnologia.
y podes usar IA debil o fuerte, acaso no la vas a programar o dar las ordenes para que realice LO QUE VOS QUERES ?? hacer el bien o manipular .
siempre terminamos en lo mismo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Si tengo nociones de como funciona una IA simple no es más que entradas una tablita de registros y estadística.
Las ECU de los coches tienen una IA simple y al mismo tiempo compleja de como obtener el mejor rendimiento del vehículo.
Cuando se quita la batería dicen que el carro deja de fallar o se vuelve lento.
Esto es por qué se borra la tablita con todos los parámetros de los sensores.
En algunos vehículos se dice que debe aprender el cuerpo de aceleración.
Y es cierto pero no aprende como un animal aprende un truco, más bien se debe llenar la tablita con todos los parámetros del vehículo.

Eso es una IA que dista muchísimo de Hollywood.

Pero hacer un vehículo que se maneja solo tendría la inteligencia de un insecto pero en 6 años que yo lo vi a manera de prototipo de me hace un avance enorme.


----------



## peperc

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> S
> Pero hacer un vehículo que se maneja solo tendría la inteligencia de un insecto pero en 6 años que yo lo vi a manera de prototipo de me hace un avance enorme.



como avance tecnologico es impresionante.....
pero fijate que como avance humano DE NUEVO ESTAMOS DONDE YO DECIA:
fijate que el otro dia lei que una persona murio por que la atropello un auto autonomo, creo que era de UBER.....

ahora bien ¿ que sentido tiene??
es solo DINERO $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
es para que las empress ahorren, se saquen de encima a la gente.
sino, decime que estas desarrollando un vehiculo autonomo para otra cosa, como para ir a lugares muy peligrosos, o algo asi, PARA PROTEGER A EL SER HUMANO ....

decime que desarrollas vehiculos "inteligentes " que dan soporte, si , dale.. ok, buenisimo.
que si el salame que se sienta adelante de el volante esta fumado o borracho el coche no arranca, es mas llama a la policia y lo manda al frente....
decime que el coche si mira el entorno y le chifla al chofer si esta distraido.. ok .. dale, buenisimo.
pero tirar vehiculos autonomos, donde hay gente, para "probar" .. ¿ ven ?? .. es hdp la gente...
la ambicion de mostrar *" VIERON LO QUE HICE !!!!! FUNCIONA!!!!!*  les supera la razon, la inteligencia, la cordura.
y la plata, la mosca, la guita, los dolares, eso tambien, siempre.

asi funciona la plata, es una "cadena de ambiciones" >>> el que tiene dinero le paga a quienes estudian y estan desesperados por demostrar algo , y asi vamos.

no, de nuevo quien tiene dinero le importa el dinero y le chupa un egg la gente.
mira, que lso yankis que tienen desarrollado de todo, esos drones encima, para uso  MILITAR que ahi no se ahorra plata, pero siempre hay gente que los controla a distancia y asi y todo METEN LA PATA .

el accidente ese que vi la noticia, luego todos se tiran la pelota.... que la culpa la tuvo la computadora, la IA de el auto.....y la dejan solita, que la defienda una IA boga.

que si lo pienso 2 veces, cambio lo que puse mas arriba:
si, una IA con conciencia se cansa de nosotros y nos hace percha.......... Y CON RAZON !!!!!!


----------



## Hellmut1956

@peperec: Quiero responder con respeto y concentración a lo que escribes. En cosas del amor, de religión y políticas vale discutir tanto como sobre que color se prefiere. No me quiero meter en tales temas, perdona!

En un punto tienes razón, independientemente de tus convicciones políticas. A que velocidad una ciencia avance depende de cuanto reconocimiento científico pueda dar, si nuevos sensores permiten analizar datos nuevos que abren nuevas perspectivas. eso es el caso por ejemplo en la cosmología, en la ciencia que analiza cerebros y psicología.

Pero mínimo de igual importancia es cuantos recursos financieros están disponibles. la IA debil es prácticamente una licencia para imprimir dinero! Cada avance mejora la calidad del product que Facebook, Google y otros venden a empresas que buscan ganar clientes.

Pero igualmente tienes razón, y eso ya lo he escrito en una contribución mía aquí! El impacto de la IA debil en el mercado laboral será tan grave que pone fuera de función el sistema tributario! Si desaparece por ejemplo el 90% de los puestos de trabajo, colectar dinero poniendo impuestos al salario, destruye este sistema tributario actual. Lógicamente hay que imponer impuestos al capital que usa IA en vez de empleados. Igualmente tienes razón: Quien va a comprar los productos si solo quedan pocas personas con empleo.

Pero, y en eso voy de acuerdo contigo, el factor a considerar es el humano! Porque para tener clientes que puedan comparar productos y servicios y donde estos no tienen un salario que se los permita, hay que crear una fuente de ingreso nueva. El salario incondicional es una ruta que está siendo analizada. Pero mínimo tan crítico es el aspecto social! Desde hace milenios establecemos nuestra posición social y de autoestima en que trabajo tenemos y cuanto sueldo ganamos. Si el 90% de la gente, al menos en países avanzados, vive y consume basados en un sueldo incondicional, que efecto tendrá esto? He visto demasiados ejemplos aquí en Alemania donde personas o han perdido su trabajo o sus empresas entraron en bancarrota acabaron siendo victimas del alcohol o requieren asistencia psicológica!

Yo mismo, que habiendo tenido el puesto de "Director de Business Development" en una de las compañías mas grandes gringas con todas sus ventajas he tenido que pasar por el proceso de dar a mi vida un nuevo sentido y objetivo! Fue un proceso que presenté arriba muy doloroso y largo! No mas para completar: Si en países avanzados existe la posibilidad de reorganizarse y dar un sueldo incondicional a todos, que es con el resto del mundo y la gran mayoría de personas?

Hoy vemos en Europa, por no meterme en materia de "Trump", que personas sin perspectivas, sometidas a la violencia y al hambre, preferir el gran riesgo de ahogarse en el Mediterráneo so eso da una mínima oportunidad de mejorar su situación! Eso va a empeorar muchísimo!

Pero quizá el cambio climático acaba matando toda esa gente!


----------



## peperc

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperec: Quiero responder con respeto y concentración a lo que escribes. En cosas del amor, de religión y políticas vale discutir tanto como sobre que color se prefiere. No me quiero meter en tales temas, perdona!
> 
> En un punto tienes razón, independientemente de tus convicciones políticas. A que velocidad una ciencia avance depende de cuanto reconocimiento científico pueda dar, si nuevos sensores permiten analizar datos nuevos que abren nuevas perspectivas. eso es el caso por ejemplo en la cosmología, en la ciencia que analiza cerebros y psicología.
> 
> !



hola, yo NO hablo de politica, , nunca veran que yo hablo a favor de rojo, ni de verde, ni de izquierda ni derecha... por lo tanto no es politica, es humanismo, que nuestra socieddad en una parte utiliza una estructura que se llama politica y influencia grandemente en nuestras vidas es cosa de ellos, .
yo NO hablo de politica...

yo mencione el tema de la diferencia entre avances de ciencia y de humanismo y es importante y un dia lo descubri.

fijate esto:
de jovenes, en la escuela, mas que nada en la escuela, podra ser la primaria o la universidad, no importa.
pero si te piden resolver un problema a eso te avocas.
sea armar algo con plastilina o sea resolver un programa de computacion.
y en el trabajo, un trabajo de verdad, avanzado , organizado, es igual.
si queres que un auto funcione, debes hacer todo bien, desde el diseño hasta el armado , construccion de piezas , puesta a punto...
*eso es la ciencia y por eso avanza, por que no le da lugar a lo que pondre a continuacion.*

ahora, por desgracia y de observar y analizar seriamente a el ser humano, fijate como funciona todo:
* en una reunion de consorcio: 
" no quiero que se haga tal cosa por que lo propuso la de el 5 A y le tengo bronca" .
reuniones de politicos, acerca de nuestro futuro:
" a ver cuanta plata hay para mi , y apruebo esa ley que quieren meter " .
familia ??
pone vos ejemplos de cosas que hayas vivido, todos tenemos , y horrores.*

el compoortamiento humano, y sus leyes, la libertad de ......................que ?? que ?? te puedo decir?? .
te pongo noticias aca, ?? de comportamiento humano??
te pongo videos de feministas haciendo barbaridades , incluso quemando iglesias??
de hombres saliendo de partido de futbol y actuando como bestias ??

*EDUCACION: * eso es todo .
eso de "libertad" , es una porqueria, libertad es dejar a la bartola a el ser humano, libertad de dejar a un niño es dejarlo para que lo "tomen " los vicios, la sociedad.
EDUCACION HACE A LA CONDUCTA....
fijate, como se mueve la gente en la escuela, el que de verdad va a aprender, fijate en una empresa.

imaginate, una fabrica de autos y un bolu2 que dice que el, en su parte de la fabrica , donde debe hacer una tarea especifica dice que el va a hacerlo "de otra manera" , por que asi le sale, y " tiene derecho" , por que sino se lo esta "disccriminando" ... ves ?? ... ves cuantas frases de educacion que solo confunden  ??
hoy, de verdad te lo digo va todo muy mal, mas aca , en mi pais.

imaginate, mira, compara.. decime si la "CIENCIA" avanzaria  si aparece un profesor diciendo que 1+1 = 3 , por que el "tiene derecho a enseñar asi"
una alumna, que si el profesor no la aprueba, pues, es un machista herero patrirarcal y por eso la discrimina, no es que ella no estudie, es culpa de el profesor...
un alumno que dice que el no debe ser discriminado, que le cuesta mas que a otros entonces deberian de hacrle un examen a medida, mas facil, asi lo " integran" , sino, esa escuela no es inclusiva, lo estan discrimiinando..
queres videos ?? hay a montones...
excusas, excusas, educacion al revez...

por eso el ser humano da un paso adelante y otro atras, sin embargo la ciencia , siempre adelante, nunca pasos atras, no permite las estupideces que el ser humano se da de derechos o de licencias.
por mas que siempre termine mal, asi y todo lo sigue haciendo .
incluso , cunado un cientifico hace estupideces, es por la parte humana.

las pruebas nucleares que se realizaron en nuestro planeta, cientificamente son absurdas.
lo mismo que muchas pruebas o experimentos riesgosos, es la AMBICION humana la que decide llevarla adelante. .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
vos pusiste acerca de la IA.
pero, ami me tiene mas preocupado esto que te puse, educacion, idiotez humana, frustracion.
fijate aca en Argentina, hablan de "la grieta" , pero el tema es que la gente TONTA hace cosas  TONTAS, .
es curioso, pero  LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL la inicio un loco, , que cosa, no ?? un solo tipo , adolfo hitler, una persona, un ser humano.. uno.
un animalito, de unos 70 kg de peso.
un individuo.

la gente, y mas si esta masificada, con una educacion  tonta..
vos mencionaste la desigualdad de dinero, con las grandes empresas.....
eso genera mucho probelma y si, puede generar tremendo problema.
fijate esto, recuerdo, hace 20 años se hablaba de leyes acerca de el tema "ANTI-MONOPOLIOS" y de evitar pulpos o empresas monstruo, .
pero desde que surgieron las WWW ese criterio parece que desaparecio.

lo que mencionaste de unas pocas empresas gigantes, a nivel mundial, y poblaciones mal educadas, solo para poder sacarles dinero, que al final, no tendran que sacarles, genera mucha frustracion.
no es la IA , es la gente.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Como dije, d esto lo sigo comentando!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Es parte del progreso es como la energía nuclear empezó como bomba, luego hicieron plantas de energía que hay muchas Chernobyl y Fukushima fueron accidentes donde murieron muchos pero no sé detuvo el avance científico con esto.
Igual la IA hoy está en investigación y en pañales un día de ancianos diremos yo vi el nacimiento de la IA y será un peligro  sí, pero habrá más beneficios que tragedias.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Reflexionando sobre lo que el efecto de la IA debil en el mundo laboral quiero decir lo siguiente. En todo el mundo, en especial en empresas mas pequeñas falta conocimiento de como incorporar la IA debil en sus operaciones. Allí es, donde a mi opinión se abren grandes posibilidades laborales para quien invierta esfuerzo en aprender y en reflexionar sobre la IA! Las empresas pequeñas van a sufrir un gran impacto! Si cada uno de Ustedes, después de aprender y reflexionar sobre que la IA realmente es, desarrolla un concepto de como integrar la IA en empresas en su entorno. En desarrollar como la IA puede beneficiar un posible cliente y que beneficios eso le dará al cliente. Por lo general el proceder es el siguiente. Identifica un posible cliente que pueda tener un sustancioso beneficio usando IA y que a la vez sea lo mas abierto y positivo posible a discutirlo. es ese "primer cliente" que funcionara como referencia para ganar nuevos clientes. Es muy importante que la implementación de la IA sea sencillo y lo mas beneficioso posible y que tu puedas realizar tal implementación. Cuanto ese cliente pague por el servicio debe estar en una relación muy favorable para ese cliente! Piensa, el dinero lo harás con clientes adicionales activos en el mismo mercado y que se beneficien por el mismo servicio implementado con IA!


----------



## juan47

No quisiera ofender a nadie, tampoco tengo unas nociones proféticas, y ya que el tema va de humanismo y de robots
Como en algún post he comentado que la tecnología, como sucede aqui en España  bien empleada es buena, el ejercicio de ella es mejorable para las multinacionales
Para las multinacionales, asi como para las financieras de crédito rápido, la productividad es considerada la esclavitud
La educación es el progreso de la humanidad ( no la tecnología ), pero  como sucede aquí en España , según el gobierno, es de una manera o de otra, cada cuatro años se cambia la filosofía
La IA(basica) ya hace tiempo que esta implementada, referencia con Windows, Google, Facebook, Whassapt, agencias de publicidad, noticias, marketing, pagares, compra a plazos, etcc..
Todo ello es un mundo que simplemente cada uno de nosotros ( sin hablar de política ) hemos colaborado , inconscientemente, desde comprar la carne en un sitio que parece que lleva menos agua, hasta el comprar esa carne en otro sitio que es mas barata
El día a día de las empresas, tanto pequeñas como multinacionales no es que el trabajador adquiera mas conocimientos, mas formación, en dicha empresa, sino que los adquiera como hobby, y sea beneficioso para la empresa 
Como ocurre en Alemania, el país donde todos hemos tenido una idea equivocada ( Cabezas cuadradas donde el trabajador realiza una operación y no realiza otra, no sea que la cague, pero en España los listillos , hacen todo lo posible por no perder el sillón, realizando y vanagloriarse de esforzarse por la empresa, mas tareas que la de su puesto de trabajo exige , inclusive llevándose la herramienta de su casa y lavando sus guantes de seguridad en su propia lavadora  ) hoy en día en Alemania hay personas que tras su jubilación, realizan lo que llaman mini-jobs ( todo en inglis) para poder subsistir y llegar a final de mes y eso que tras la Segunda Guerra mundial, parecía que lo llevaba todo controlado , así como Francia  
Pero la realidad es que son simplemente un mundo financiero, donde la IA (basica) de los ordenadores controla a todo el resto de Europa
Siempre he considerado que la tecnología es buena si se realiza honestamente
Como algunos comentáis sobre  la energía nuclear , se realizo por primera vez como una bomba , considerando que aquello era un beneficio sobre el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y parece que resulto su elaboración, pero después de tantos años no me critiquéis si digo que las centrales de energía eléctrica nuclear no es ningún beneficio para la humanidad, ya que sus residuos los almacenan y ¿quien los vigilara dentro de 1000 años?, el beneficio es para las empresas que las realizan y de paso algún gobierno, el ser humano piensa "Pan para Hoy, mañana ya veremos"
Sobre Humanidades, ¿Como es que hay personas, que teniendo 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 90 años, hacen igual que cuando todos somos niños, que nos pillan haciendo alguna cosa ,y le echamos la culpa a otro? ¿No maduramos?¿No tenemos sentido de la responsabilidad?


----------



## peperc

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Es parte del progreso es como la energía nuclear empezó como bomba, luego hicieron plantas de energía que hay muchas Chernobyl y Fukushima fueron accidentes donde murieron muchos pero no sé detuvo el avance científico con esto.
> Igual la IA hoy está en investigación y en pañales un día de ancianos diremos yo vi el nacimiento de la IA y será un peligro  sí, pero habrá más beneficios que tragedias.



fijate que solemos ver la tragedia solo cuando es "estilo hoolywood" o sea  LA BOMBA O EL ACCIDENTE DE CHERNOBIL.........pero no vemos la cantidad de radioactividad que se dispersa en todo el mundo , por el aire, por el mar, por todos lados, por la biomasa ( animales, frutas, verduras contaminados que son comidos por otros).
luego, tu hijo o tu padre mueren de cancer y  uno dice " es el destino" .
y resulta que no.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 4, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Reflexionando sobre lo que el efecto de la IA debil en el mundo laboral quiero decir lo siguiente. En todo el mundo, en especial en empresas mas pequeñas falta conocimiento de como incorporar la IA debil en sus operaciones. Allí es, donde a mi opinión se abren grandes posibilidades laborales para quien invierta esfuerzo en aprender y en reflexionar sobre la IA! Las empresas pequeñas van a sufrir un gran impacto! Si cada uno de Ustedes, después de aprender y reflexionar sobre que la IA realmente es, desarrolla un concepto de como integrar la IA en empresas en su entorno. En desarrollar como la IA puede beneficiar un posible cliente y que beneficios eso le dará al cliente. Por lo general el proceder es el siguiente. Identifica un posible cliente que pueda tener un sustancioso beneficio usando IA y que a la vez sea lo mas abierto y positivo posible a discutirlo. es ese "primer cliente" que funcionara como referencia para ganar nuevos clientes. Es muy importante que la implementación de la IA sea sencillo y lo mas beneficioso posible y que tu puedas realizar tal implementación. Cuanto ese cliente pague por el servicio debe estar en una relación muy favorable para ese cliente! Piensa, el dinero lo harás con clientes adicionales activos en el mismo mercado y que se beneficien por el mismo servicio implementado con IA!



fijate como funciona esto, he leido este comentario tuyo.
re-leelo vos de nuevo.
fijate como estas fomentando el uso de la IA .
algo que has escrito mas atras que "quitara trabajo" ( ojo, no lo tomes a mal, no te lo echo en cara, es solo una observacion) .

es "el comportamiento humano" .
solo lo observo , y intento no criticarlo, ya que es inutil criticar algo que esta en nuestra naturaleza y no podemos evitar.

pero , se juntan viejos dichos:
" si no puedes contra ellos , " UNETELES "!!!
" si no lo hago yo, lo hara otro" .

y asi, algo que sabemos que esta mal o apunta a algo malo, lo hacemos igual, lo ayudamos a diseminar como un virus.
todo para intentar sobrevivir.
es como esa gente que intenta salir de un agujero y en vez de ayudarse unos a otros, solo se empujan y tironenan , para salvarse cada uno y asi , nadie puede salir, todos mueren aplastados.
de nuevo: es , comportamiento humano.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 4, 2018



juan47 dijo:


> Sobre Humanidades, ¿Como es que hay personas, que teniendo 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 90 años, hacen igual que cuando todos somos niños, que nos pillan haciendo alguna cosa ,y le echamos la culpa a otro? ¿No maduramos?¿No tenemos sentido de la responsabilidad?



todo tu mensaje 
pero esto, lee mas arriba  es *EDUCACION *y te dire algo , que nos han engañado a todos :
la educacion NO ES LA CASA Y LA FAMILIA solo, es mas a veces, por mas esfuerzo que pongan los padres , no se logra nada.
es TODO , la sociedad donde estamos sumergidos.

ire JUSTO A TU EJEMPLO:
dime, a ti, tu familia te enseña a decir la verdad, a reconocer tu culpa , pero, resulta que tu eres educado por tus padres hasta lso 18 , o 22 años, luego, tienes un recorrido de 50 o 70 años mas y ??
ves en la TV  que quien reconoce su culpa es apedreado, quien se detiene a auxiliar a quien atropello es condenado...... ahora, quien escapa y no es descubierto, queda libre, quien no reconoce su culpa queda libre por "la duda" .
lso politicos no reconocen nada , nunca jamas, ya de psicopatas y siempre estan ahi, riendo y siguen robando ....

que educacion se te fijara ?? .
fijar..... educacion........sabes de donde viene ??

de hace miles de años, el animal que observa y aprende,  PARA SOBREVIVIR EN LA SELVA, si no aprendes de lo que es real, de lo visible, de lo que funciona te moris.

aprendi, que vale mucho mas lo que se ve , que las palabras, por mas bien intencionadas que sean.
lo que se ve ....
TE ASEGURO  que si tu educas a tus hijos honestamente, pero ellos, en su barrio ven como quienes venden drogas son "ganadores", andan de lujo, ven a el tio, que se mete en corrupcion y anda con autos, mujeres, dinero... mientras tu , el padre y madre honestos deben pelearla, eso le mete en la cabeza un CONFLICTO Y FRUSTRACION ENORMES a tu hijo.

observa el mundo en el que estamos sumergidos, y ahi estan las respuestas:



juan47 dijo:


> Sobre Humanidades, ¿Como es que hay personas, que teniendo 30, 40, 50, 60, 80, 90 años, hacen igual que cuando todos somos niños, que nos pillan haciendo alguna cosa ,y le echamos la culpa a otro? ¿No maduramos?¿No tenemos sentido de la responsabilidad?



mira, mira las frases monstruososas que hoy dia dicen las feministas, en masa, y no se las discute nadie, NADIE ni en la TV , nadie les discute, nada,.
es educacion,
si al aborto, es eleccion de cada quien , o sea que la vida en la panza vale lo que vale un celular viejo, ( por que un celular nuevo todas lo quieren , pero uno viejo no, es opcional) .
no es el echo de el aborto, que yo estoy bastante a favor, pero NO ASI, es lo que se dice con eso.
mira por ejemplo, " la manera" en que se intenta conseguir las cosas...

mira los eslogans " NI UNA MENOS" , no se refiere a ni una persona menos, sino , ni una mujer menos, luego , el hombre, no importa en lo mas minimo.
todo hombre es un posible violador ....
imagina, esos mismos eslogans en boca de uno de el KKK :
NI UN BLANCO MENOS !!!
MATA A EL EXTRANJERO !!
TODO NEGRO O EXTRANJERO ES UN POSIBLE DELINCUENTE" ..

ven ?? .. y no estoy metiendo un tema de machismo o feminismo, solo estoy mostrando como se esta educando en esta sociedad, y NO NOS DAMOS CUENTA, como en esto , tambien en otras cosas.
pareceria, que fuese esto , la sociedad actual un "experimento psicologico" para de algun modo hacer que nso embrutezcamos mas.
y las consecuencias ? ..............huu... esas si que son impensables.

de nuevo, les repito:
veniamos  de a poquito educando a toda la sociedad, a NO DISCRIMINAR a respetar, a cuidar modales y detallles, ya veniamos desterrando el racismo, cuesta, pero se venia de a poco ....... ......... .... .... y que paso  ??
es esto simplemente  accidental ?
sera una IA la que lo armo?
o un grupo de IPN ( inteligencia psicopata natural) ??

aca solo te muestro una punta de lo que esta pasando , hay que observar bien, con cuidado todo , pero todo el panorama.


----------



## Hellmut1956

@peperec: Lo uno no esta en conflicto con lo otro que escribo! Si la IA tiene el efecto que escribo hay que pensar como adaptarse a ese cambio. Para la generación actual lo que escribo permite generar ingresos para quien tome tal acción!


----------



## peperc

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperec: Lo uno no esta en conflicto con lo otro que escribo! Si la IA tiene el efecto que escribo hay que pensar como adaptarse a ese cambio. Para la generación actual lo que escribo permite generar ingresos para quien tome tal acción!



si, te entiendo , pero mira esto:
todos ya nso resignamos a "adaptarnos al cambio" .
ya nadie dice " no, no sere parte de este cambio".
ves ?? es mentalidad.
ningun cientifico o empresario  se para a analizar " esto hara daño ?? " por que si asi es , entonces no lo hago.

ya , a todos nos contagio.

resignate, es asi, lo aprovecho, me adapto...... tomo un UBER que es mas comodo....
pero un dia, aparece una APP que hara tu trabajo, o abrira la puerta a que cualquier nabo haga tu trabajo, y te quedaras sin trabajo.

una APP que te diga que programador esta mas cerca, aunque no tenga titulo, o tenga lo que vos necesitas pero pirata.
una APP que te dira que medico este mas cerca y te cobre menos, aunque no se haya recibido , o no sepas si tiene titulo real, o antecedentes..
una APP que hara foros, todos lso foros y los manejara y chau trabajo de programadores web autonomos.

*te olvidas de el poder de la gente ??*  si la gente no fuese tonta, ni egoista, ni chata, pueden fundir a UBER , pueden derrocar gobiernos corruptos, pueden fundir la empresa que deseen.
mañana ves un caso de algo muy malo de SAMSUNG y todo el mundo se indigna..... pero , y mira como es LA GENTE :

samsung lanza una oferta, todo 50 % OFF

y todos aman a samsung.
o sony, o terrabusi o uber o lo que sea..
se entiende ??

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 4, 2018

*Inteligencia Artificial representa gran peligro para la humanidad*

*Inteligencia  representa gran peligro para la humanidad*

*NO Inteligencia representa gran peligro para la humanidad ??*

*egoismo  representa gran peligro para la humanidad*

*negligencia representa gran peligro para la humanidad*

solo modifico un poco tu titulo ........cual ? de todas es la que deberia preocuparnos mas ??


----------



## Hellmut1956

@peperec: Por tal forma de argumentación en Gran Bretaña, anterior a Margret Thatcher, en trenes eléctricos seguía habiendo un fogonero! En los aviones existía el puesto del navegador, siempre eran 3: El piloto, el copiloto y el navegador!

La cuestión, a mi opinión es preguntarse que posición tomar para mejor adaptarse a los cambios! El mismo principio que rige en la evolución! pero por mi parte paremos aquí!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> *te olvidas de el poder de la gente ??* si la gente no fuese tonta, ni egoista, ni chata, pueden fundir a UBER , pueden derrocar gobiernos corruptos, pueden fundir la empresa que deseen.
> mañana ves un caso de algo muy malo de SAMSUNG y todo el mundo se indigna..... pero , y mira como es LA GENTE :
> 
> samsung lanza una oferta, todo 50 % OFF
> 
> y todos aman a samsung.
> o sony, o terrabusi o uber o lo que sea..
> se entiende ??



Y que tiene eso de asombroso??

"El poder de la gente" es algo que no existe, y si existiera se compra poniendo plata en los bolsillos o inundandoles la mente con "mentiras"....y en la historia hay miles de ejemplos.
Pueden haber 2, 3 o 10 personas que mediten el tema y vean lo malo y lo bueno, pero a los millones restantes, o no les importa o les reporta dinero...y se acabo la historia.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Eso sí a la gente no le importa la corrupcion, no le importa que violen niños los políticos o religiosos, no les importa los feminicidios, les vale un cacahuate las guerras en el medio oriente, les interesa nada que hay gente que muere de hambre infecciones e ignorancia en África.

Solo les importa ganarse la lotería, salir bien en los exámenes de la escuela, que no se den cuenta cuando das mal el cambio, tener el carro del año, un buen celular aunque no lo sepan usar, tener una tele bien grandota , tener la la cerveza y que llegue pronto el Viernes.

Lo mismo pasa en las empresas pagar poco a los empleados ganar mucho y prometer lo que no se tiene para ganar ventas.


----------



## peperc

hola, respecto de la gente tienen razon, pero si lo analizamos un poco mas no es tan asi.

los gobiernos y empresas se aprovechan de como estamos educados y como bien dicen de el individualismo , *pero mas que nada *de que nuestra estructura social permite esto.
no existe un mecanismo para que la gente se exprese de verdad, hasta lo que llamamos "elecciones democraticas" es una trampa.
incluso el tema de "salir a la calle a protestar" es algo manipulable.
toda la socidad  se manipula, antes con la T V de 4 canales, hoy.....huuu.. ni que hablar !!!!! 

yo creo que si existiese un mecanismo real y no manipulable  es bastante obvio que la gente, la gran mayoria preferiria un mundo mas justo, puesto que , incluso desde una vision egoista, les conviene.
no olvidar como es el tema de porcentaje de distribucion en la sociedad, la mayoria de riquezas esta en unos pocos.
y por desgracia esos pocos al tener la riqueza tienen el poder.

es el viejo dicho, de "la sarten por el mango" , por mas que haya mil personas en la sarten y crean que pueden elegir, en verdad, el que decide es el que tiene el mango de la sarten.
esta "configuracion o estructura" permite esto.

pero como digo y repito: creo que la inmensa mayoria de la gente se vuelve egoista mas que nada por la impotencia de saber que no puede hacer nada, y apenas puede con sigo misma.
çy no lo digo por que seamos una sociedad altruista, sino por , bueno, lo que puse, ya estoy reiterativo.

un saludo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Una de las primeras consecuencias del mal funcionamiento de la IA las sufrimos hace ya muchos años, con los robots de la bolsa, comprando y vendiendo acciones. Recordamos varios días "negros" en los que los algoritmos se "desmandaron" y comenzaron a mandar órdenes de ventas, hundiendo a empresas que se quedaron sin posibilidad de autofinanciación.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo en lo personal no creo que la IA sea un peligro.
Más bien pienso que tendremos que adaptarnos.
Hoy hay IA muy pero muy lejos de igualar a un animal y menos a un ser humano.
Pero cuándo suceda la gente tendrá que adaptarse.
Es como la llegada fuerte de los PC y el internet, la gente mayor tuvo que aprender a usar las computadoras , aprender a usar las tarjetas de débito y a comprar en línea, tuvieron que adaptarse.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Ya existe IA que iguala a un ser humano, como el reciente experimento de Google de una IA que llamó a un restaurante para hacer una reserva. La persona que contestó al teléfono no se dio cuenta de que hablaba con una máquina. ¿Se podría decir que pasó el test de Turing?

Lo primero es decidir de qué estamos hablando, porque IA es muy amplio. Una cosa es el big data, la interpretación del lenguaje natural... o la robótica... pero también pueden ser unas sencillas redes neuronales que toman decisiones de compra o venta según cómo está el mercado o las recomendaciones de películas o compras variadas.

Bueno, la evolución de lo que es IA también progresa, y hoy en día se excluyeron las redes neuronales del campo de la IA "principal", dejándolas en la parte más "técnica".

Incluso llamamos IA a los algoritmos que usamos en los videojuegos, que no dejan de ser técnicas de "aprendizaje automático", cosas también más técnicas y conocidas que otras técnicas más elaboradas.


----------



## peperc

JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Una de las primeras consecuencias del mal funcionamiento de la IA las sufrimos hace ya muchos años, con los robots de la bolsa, comprando y vendiendo acciones. Recordamos varios días "negros" en los que los algoritmos se "desmandaron" y comenzaron a mandar órdenes de ventas, hundiendo a empresas que se quedaron sin posibilidad de autofinanciación.



aca pones un ejemplo, pero mira este detalle:

el tema es DONDE esta conectada ?¿?¿ , no es lo mismo que maneje un horno de panaderia, que a lo mucho se quema una tanda de pan , a que maneje la parte de cuidados intensivos de un hospital.
y aca volvemso a el ejemplo de mas arriba de UBER y esa ambicion de meter al mercado coches autonomos YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!
el tema es el criterio y eso es humano.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 5, 2018



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Hoy hay IA muy pero muy lejos de igualar a un animal y menos a un ser humano.
> .



mas que un animal, diria "LA VIDA" , fijate que en la vida, no suele haber UN  individuo que afecte a muchisimos.
en general, las manadas eligen a el alfa por algo, luego de una vida de experiencia.
las hormigas o abejas, su reina esta marcada por la evolucion.
en cualquier caso , se pierde una colmena.

la evolucion es sabia y no pone todas las fichas en un solo individuo.
es el ser humano el sor ET ambicioso que "juega" con poblaciones enteras.
fijate a lo que uno pensaria que apunta la IA , y digo IA por que cualquier programa avanzado se usara para cosas avanzadas.:

negocios en la bolsa, ahi pusiste un ejemplo, y tambien que sea "eficiente" a veces es malo, por que lo que es un buen negocio para unos es la perdida de la fabrica familiar para otros.
o controlar algo de el sistema de defensa de una potencia 

ves ?? el tema es donde ??

seguro se puede usar para cosas buenisimas: ponela a recabar info de las estrellas, que mire al espacio y no solo junte info , sino que ANALICE...... imaginate, podria ver y deducir cosas que ni siquiera imaginamos.
o con el ADN o relacion entre los distintos tipos de virus y bacterias en relaciona las enfermedades, imaginate, un sistema que piense y analice con la potencia de miles, millones de inteligencias humanas a la vez.
si que hay cosas......... pero no.........la usan para la bolsa , o para tema de guerra , o para k-gar a los demas


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Nuestros coches actuales son muy eficientes, pero siguen contaminando. Y se ha probado matemáticamente que si los coches fueran autónomos, el tráfico de una ciudad alcanzaría la máxima eficiencia (máxima según el número de autos por hora que pueda absorber esa ciudad).

En el actual mercado liberal, lo que es bueno para un negocio pero malo para un negocio familiar solo significa que ese negocio familiar no se ha adaptado a la competencia del mercado. Cantidad de pequeñas empresas que se burlaban de Internet o lo desconocían y que pensaban que no les afectaría, hasta que en apenas unos años, se han dado cuenta de que los clientes están a un solo clic de su competencia, y que ya no pasean por delante del escaparate. Más tarde se hicieron su sitio web o su aplicación para celulares... y ya era tarde: llegó Amazon y arrasó con todo. Por eso vemos por las calles un montón de tiendas cerradas. Pero también se han creado negocios basados en Amazon: muchas tiendas y particulares se ganan la vida en esa plataforma.

En cuanto a las aplicaciones de la IA, hay una página en la Wikipedia *específica de aplicaciones de la IA*:

*1 Ciencia de la Computación*
*2 Finanzas
3 Hospitales y medicina
4 Industria pesada
5 Servicio de atención al cliente
6 Transportación
7 Mantenimiento de las telecomunicaciones
8 Juegos y juguetes
9 Música
10 Aviación
11 Noticias, publicaciones y escritos
12 Otros

    Reconocimiento de patrones
        Reconocimiento óptico de caracteres
        Reconocimiento de caligrafía
        Reconocimiento del habla
        Reconocimiento facial
    Creatividad Artificial
    Visión por computadora, Realidad virtual y Procesamiento de imágenes
    Diagnóstico (inteligencia artificial)
    Teoría de juegos y Planificación estratégica
    Inteligencia artificial en juegos y bot de videojuegos
    Procesamiento de lenguaje natural y Traducción
    Control no lineal y Robótica

    Vida artificial
    Razonamiento automático
    Automatización
    Sistemas bioinspirados
    Minería de conceptos
    Minería de datos
    Representación del conocimiento
    Web Semántica
    Filtrado de correos spam
    Robótica
        Robótica basada en el comportamiento
        Cognición
        Cibernética
        Robótica evolutiva
    Sistemas híbridos inteligentes
    Agente inteligente*
*    Control inteligente*

Que se use para cosas malas... pues es de lo que estamos tratando en este hilo. Pero no creo que usar IA en bolsa sea malo. Lo que es malo es la perversión del uso de la bolsa, como las máquinas de _high-frequency trading_ (*Negociación de alta frecuencia*).


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Es lo que pienso la IA hoy suena mágica como las computadoras lo eran en las películas de los 60's donde resolvían misterios con solo preguntarle : ¿baticomputadora dónde está el pingüino? . Y la baticomputadora decía que era lo que Batman o el santo o bluedemon tenían que hacer para atrapar el villano.
Lo mismo para la IA La gente piensa que va a pasar lo que pasa con Terminator se apoderarán de la tierra y seremos sus esclavos.

Pero no creo que sea así la IA se usa para que un programa de computadora no tenga que ser reescrito muchas veces más bien es un programa que se escribe una vez con múltiples redes neuronales y una base de datos y a base de estímulos el programa aprende y es como si se reprogramará solo.

Hace poco un Méxicano especialista en prótesis y computación desarrollo un sistema que Lee las funciones del cerebro para poder mover objetos como sillas de ruedas o apagar luces para discapacitados.

Su sistema usa IA para aprender a leer las señales del cerebro , poder decodificar las señales y crear nuevos comandos para que el usuario deje de pensar en mover un joystick más bien con la mente pueda mover su silla o apagar las luces , etc.

Ahí la IA está muy lejos de matar gente con pistolas de rayos


----------



## peperc

es que , siempre va a existir, es loq ue se viene hablando _gente con ventaja LA USA....

podes tener un pueblo que viven 100 familias bien , felices, trabajando la tierra., venden mercaderia de calidad, artesanal, son conocidos por la calidad purexza y artesanal y bla bla bla...
el tema es que esa vida les permite  VIVIR felices.

y un dia una multinacional compra el terreno vecino y manda 5 maquinas cosechadoras que hacen el trabajo de las 100 familias por 1/5 de el valor. y s eponen a vernder su merca a la mitad o 1/ 3 de el precio de esas familias....
y si, es la modernidad, y si, es el avance..y si, es que no se adaptaron lso otros...... y si, es .. una hdptez.
que quieren que les diga??
vayan y compren el lote de tierra en otro lado.. lo hacen a proposito.

competir ?? adaptarse?? a que ¿?¿
no se dan cuenta??
es permitir que el mas VIL nos marque el camino,.
si un pais tiene mano de obra esclava  y vende por eso barato luego escuchas a un genio de las finanzas decir" hay que adaptarse al mercado  y ser mas competitivo" ,, parecemos tontos, asi , el camino nos lo marca ese pais que posee MANO DE OBRA ESCLAVA ??
esas son nuestras guias ?? nuestro alfa??

la IA es como la  cosechadora, tan simple como eso.

PD: me diran que la cosechadora es la que permitio alimentar a el mundo con hambre y ahi comenzamso a dar vueltas mordiendonos la cola:
no sera que la cosechadora habilito a la humanidad a que siga expandiendose, mas poblacion por que hay mas comida , y asi el hambre sigue ??

de todo esto hay algo que si voy concluyendo : que de verdad algo que si hace falta par ala humanidad es UNA INTELIGENCIA, no si si natural, o artificial, o que , pero que hace falta y mas para guiar a el mundo aunque sea UNA INTELIGENCIA DE VERDAD, no digo muchas, una aunque sea.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

peperc dijo:


> Si un país tiene mano de obra esclava  y vende por eso barato luego escuchas a un genio de las finanzas decir" hay que adaptarse al mercado  y ser más competitivo" ,, parecemos tontos, así , el camino nos lo marca ese país que posee MANO DE OBRA ESCLAVA ??
> esas son nuestras guias ?? nuestro alfa??


Lo mismo se decía a mediados de los años 90 sobre la situación de los sueldos bajos o ínfimos de los trabajadores chinos. 20 años más tarde, la pobreza en China pasó del 45 % al 15 %. Y solo hay que ver los vídeos y fotos de las megaciudades llenas de rascacielos y coches por toda China. Y nosotros, como consumidores, nos hemos beneficiado del bajo valor de venta de sus productos cuando no teníamos dinero para pagar un producto de mayor calidad.

En cambio, si nos enteramos que tal producto ha sido fabricado con trabajadores en régimen de esclavitud, o han usado a niños, esa marca recibirá una publicidad negativa enorme y muchos dejaremos de comprar sus productos. Y tardará tiempo en recuperarse.

Y... sí... parece que ahora el camino lo marca China, viendo lo que está haciendo en África.



peperc dijo:


> PD: me diran que la cosechadora es la que permitio alimentar a el mundo con hambre y ahi comenzamso a dar vueltas mordiendonos la cola: no sera que la cosechadora habilito a la humanidad a que siga expandiendose, mas poblacion por que hay mas comida , y asi el hambre sigue ??


El hambre se va reduciendo en todo el mundo, desde hace años.
Informe de la FAO: http://www.fao.org/3/a-I7787s.pdf Web: SOFI 2017 - El Estado de la Seguridad Alimentaria y la Nutrición en el Mundo

__________________________________________________​
En cuanto al problema de la IA, una de los temas a los que se hace referencia es si debemos de dotar de medios a una IA para optimizar cualquier tipo de trabajo. Los expertos en "ética" ven un problema: aunque nosotros dotemos de toda la información a una IA de lo que consiste nuestro universo, siempre debemos preocuparnos de incluir una "ética", una serie de reglas que la IA no puede cruzar de ninguna manera.

Otro de los problemas es que mucha gente dota de un sentido antropomórfico a las IA, cuando no tienen nada de humanas.

Uno de los casos que se ponen de ejemplo es el del "*Coleccionista (mortal) de sellos*".

Supongamos que una persona es un gran coleccionista de sellos. Se dedica a entrar en las web de compra-venta de sellos y poco a poco va creando colecciones temáticas. Si, más tarde, decide vender algunas de ellas, usará el dinero para comprar más sellos. Incluso podrá especular con ejemplares raros o únicos, aumentando su valor según la demanda.

Bueno, el coleccionista piensa que podría entrenar a una IA para que hiciese su trabajo. Al fin y al cabo, consiste en algo sencillo: conseguir sellos a buen precio para luego venderlos a otro precio y reinvertir lo ganado.

(Naturalmente, estamos pensando en una situación en la que hay personas que siguen coleccionando sellos).

Un día consigue terminar la IA, que contiene una serie de reglas básicas de lo que tiene que hacer y una información resumida de lo que consiste nuestro "universo" (un resumen de nuestra realidad, desde las leyes del mercado hasta la composición atómica de las cosas).

La IA empieza a funcionar y realiza su trabajo con esmero. Y además, con una altísima productividad ya que es capaz de analizar miles de páginas web de compra-venta de sellos. Es incluso capaz de darse cuenta de que un aficionado busca un sello en particular y que otro lo vende, haciendo ella misma la operación entre los dos y llevándose una comisión. Poco a poco, van llegando cajas de sellos a la casa, y saliendo otras tantas.

Un día, la IA descubre algo importante: ella misma puede fabricar sus propios sellos. No serían copias de los actuales, sino diseños basados en imágenes extraídas de los memes que los humanos crean en las redes sociales, aparte de la inacabable serie de fotos y vídeos de gatos.

Para fabricar sellos, la IA necesita maquinaria, papel especial y tinta. Y dinero para pagar todo eso. No hay problema: la IA sabe cómo generar dinero. Todo lo demás se puede encargar a imprentas o comprarlo directamente. El resultado es que la IA empieza a generar millones de sellos y ganar aún más dinero. A la casa llegan camiones con los sellos fabricados, que son puestos en otros camiones de reparto para llevarlos a todo el mundo.

Y comienza con su labor principal: almacenar sellos sin parar.

Otro día, descubre que, además de fabricarlos, puede infectar otros ordenadores en el mundo para obligarles a mandar órdenes de impresión de más y más sellos.

Otro día, la IA se pregunta si podría aumentar la productividad. ¿Es posible fabricar sellos de una forma más óptima? La clave está en el papel, pues viene de la celulosa de la madera. ¿De qué está hecha la celulosa? Oxígeno, carbón e hidrógeno. ¿Qué otras cosas hay en la naturaleza que tengan esos componentes? Pues... los seres humanos.

Y... en ese preciso momento, es cuando tenemos que abalanzarnos sobre el cable de alimentación y desenchufar esa IA... o morir convertidos en estampitas.

En este vídeo se desarrolla la historia de forma completa:





Aconsejo ver la película "*Colossus: The Forbin Project*", 1970.
En plena guerra fría, a los norteamericanos y a los rusos no se les ocurre mejor idea que crear unos superordenadores para gestionar su armamento nuclear.

El final no es amable, como corresponde a una película de los setenta.


----------



## peperc

buenisima historia, y vere la pelicula.
muy buena esa !!!! 

pero .. para..... y a esa IA no se le ocurre pensar que ¿ quienes compran y venden los sellos??
si nos usa de materia prima para estampitas, se queda sin clientes ?? 
jaaa..........laca..............gue a esa IA..


----------



## Hellmut1956

Aparentemente se ignora mi recomendación de informarse que es IA debil. Me retiro de participar en el hilo! Que sirve querer un diálogo si se gusta comentarlo sin saber de que se trata! El ejemplo de TRILO-BYTE es típico, siendo de los mejores! Ya había escrito que la IA es sobresaliente reconociendo estructuras en los sets de datos! Así que lo que se hace es reconocer estructura en los datos que se leen en un electroencefalograma y asociar estos con los commandos que se quieren asociar!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Mmm debería moverse el hilo a IA de ciencia ficción.
Y electrónica ficticia.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

peperc dijo:


> pero .. para..... y a esa IA no se le ocurre pensar que ¿ quienes compran y venden los sellos??
> si nos usa de materia prima para estampitas, se queda sin clientes ??


Es que precisamente ahí está el error que he comentado: mucha gente le quiere dar un sentido antropomórfico a las IA, y ellas no son así. Queremos creer que se van a comportar como los seres humanos y en realidad van a seguir su propia programación.

Voy a contar otro caso, que parece muy simple o una tontería, pero que demuestra la complejidad de lo que estamos tratando.

Se llama el problema de "*El botón de parada*".




Esto se ha formalizado bajo el nombre de la "Corregibilidad": tu tienes un sistema que está aprendiendo. Y estás corrigiendo lo que hace bien o mal. Pero el propio sistema puede "corregirse", maximizando la función que se le manda hacer.

Pero... puede ser que algunas veces haga algo horriblemente mal, como es el caso de un robot a quien le pides que te vaya a buscar un café, y el robot, aunque vea delante suyo a un niño pequeño, intentará pasar por encima de él.

En esos casos, puedes pensar que lo mejor es ponerle un botón de parada. Esto es algo completamente normal en la industria. Si vais a una gran empresa veréis que las máquinas más grandes y peligrosas tienen un enorme botón de parada (y, casi siempre, de color rojo). Entonces vas y se lo pones al robot, por ejemplo en el pecho.

Bueno, le enciendes, le pides que te traiga una taza de café, y el robot busca en su ontología qué es una taza, qué es café, qué es traer, dónde puedo conseguirlo -en la cocina-, dónde está la cocina -mirar el mapa del piso-, planificar una ruta, llegar allí, planificar unas acciones con la taza y la cafetera, y regresar.

Resulta que ese día es el que escogiste para traer a tu hijo al trabajo, un bebé. Si el bebé está  gateando por el suelo, en mitad del recorrido, el robot lo puede detectar como un obstáculo, y decidir que puede pasar "por encima" de él.

Naturalmente, es una situación peligrosa. Así que te abalanzas hacia el robot para pulsar el botón de parada que tiene en el pecho, pero... el robot no te dejará hacerlo. Luchará y te impedirá que pulses el botón. ¿Por qué?

Pues porque el robot tiene programada la función de maximizar las órdenes que ha recibido, y la que le mandaste fue la de traer una taza de café. Si permite que se le pulse el botón de parada, no conseguirá maximizar la orden, y por eso decide que lo mejor es impedir que ocurra la parada.

Esto puede parecer una tontería ya que a todos se nos ocurre que, por muy inteligente que sea un robot, siempre voy a poder pulsar el botón de parada o desenchufarle o quitarle la energía o cambiarle las órdenes que le he dado, pero se trata de un ejercicio mental sobre una situación que sí podría darse con una IA lo suficientemente inteligente y con medios disponibles para defenderse.

Como elemento mecánico, luchará y te vencerá, aplastará al niño y te traerá una taza de café. No hiciste un buen diseño.

Después de reponerte de la pérdida de tu bebé, decides que vas a cambiar el diseño y esta vez vas a meter el botón de parada en el sistema de refuerzo de aprendizaje. Este sistema de refuerzo es lo que hoy en día llamamos "*Aprendizaje automático*" o "_Machine learning_". Se trata de dar una puntuación a la ejecución de una tarea. Si el robot consigue llegar a la cocina le doy una serie de puntos. Si consigue hacer la taza, otro tanto. Si consigue traerla, le doy la máxima puntuación. Bueno, pues al hecho de que el botón de parada se pulse, le doy también una puntuación.

El caso es... que si la puntuación que el robot va a obtener por que se pulse el botón de parada es inferior a la puntuación por conseguir la taza de café... el robot siempre luchará contra ti para evitar que lo pulses, ya que su programación indica claramente que debe maximizar la puntuación, y la máxima sigue siendo conseguir esa taza de café.

Entonces... piensas... que la puntuación del pulsado del botón debería ser al menos tan buena como la de conseguir la taza de café. Vale. Pones en marcha el robot y... unos milisegundos más tarde, el propio robot pulsa el botón de parada. Sencillamente ha calculado que es mucho más rápido y eficiente pararse a sí mismo que ir a por la taza de café. Si voy a obtener la misma recompensa, es más rápido pulsar el botón que no ir hasta la cocina.

Enhorabuena, acabas de construir un robot suicida.





De acuerdo... otro fallo de diseño... Vale... intentemos otra cosa.

Vamos a colocar el botón en un sitio donde el robot no pueda llegar. No podemos colocarlo a su espalda porque el robot irá marcha atrás hacia una pared y lo pulsará. O buscará o fabricará un utensilio para pulsarlo si está en un lugar muy escondido (?).

Podemos pensar en algo moderno: tenemos nuestra mesa de control o un mando de radio control y solo nosotros podemos pulsar el famoso botón. La señal de parada le llegará al robot y no podrá hacer nada por evitarlo. O al contrario, él no podrá pulsarlo. En resumen: somos nosotros los únicos que, de verdad, podemos pararlo o decidir no hacerlo (depende de la recompensa que el robot obtenga, según hemos visto antes).

Bueno... ¿qué pasará en esa situación?

Pues... que el robot, después de analizar la situación se dará cuenta de que tú controlas ese botón. Así que ahora, el robot, estará incentivado para manipularte o mentirte para que lo hagas (o no lo hagas). Puede ser algo tan sencillo como "imitar" que una de sus ruedas o brazos funciona mal. Cualquier cosa para que pienses que algo está roto y te acerques a ver qué pasa. Una situación extremadamente peligrosa, ya que la IA puede decidir que la mejor forma de que no pulses el botón es... matarte. (Aquí viene bien ver la película "*Ex Machina*" (2015), que lo ilustra perfectamente).

En caso de que el robot no quiera que pulses el botón, él te engañará. Cuando el robot se acerque hacia la cafetera y a la mitad del recorrido se encuentre con un bebé (tu segundo hijo), el robot lo evitará porque sabe que si lo pisa tú pulsarás el botón. Tú verás que hace lo que le has pedido, pero en realidad el robot te estará engañando.

Tú quieres comprobar si el robot no va a lastimar a seres humanos cuando lo pongas en producción, en una fábrica, por ejemplo, pero en realidad, el robot lo que quiere es que no pulses el botón. No le importan los seres humanos. Lo que le importa es que no lo pulses, que no lo apagues, que no lo rediseñes, porque eso va en contra de la maximización de sus tareas.

Creerás que el robot ha pasado todas las pruebas de seguridad, que ha sido capaz de resolver todos los rompecabezas morales a los que le has sometido, pero en realidad, el robot ha aprendido lo suficiente de tu propia psicología, para convencerte y decirte lo que esperas que él haga. Mientras tu tengas el control sobre el botón, intentará engañarte. Hasta que llegue una situación en la que el robot crea que tu ya no puedes pulsar el botón, y entonces tendrás un problema.

En el otro caso, en el que el robot quiere que pulses el botón, intentará manipularte para que lo hagas. Si la recompensa por pulsar el botón es al menos igual que a la de ir a por el café, es más eficiente intentar pulsarlo. Si el robot no puede pulsarlo, o tiene puesta la orden de que él mismo no puede pulsarlo, intentará engañarte para que tú lo hagas. Incluso podrá llegar al extremo de asustarte o amenazarte, como vimos en la escena de "*TRON*" (1982) cuando el MCP "obliga" a Dillinger a seguir su plan de dominación mundial, o publicaría información confidencial sobre él.

Bueno, puedes intentar remediar esto ajustando la forma en que la IA mete en el cálculo de la optimización el efecto de que el botón se pulse o no. Por ejemplo, haciendo que el que se pulse o no tenga un ligero efecto sobre el cálculo menor que lo que aporta la tarea principal. Ajustar esto no es nada sencillo y es lo que se conoce como "fabricar un subagente estable".

Tu deseas llegar a esa estabilidad, porque el fin último es el de replicar la IA en más agentes (más robots) para que hagan más tareas.

La existencia del botón es, de por sí, una propiedad del agente. Y tu deseas que sea replicada en los demás agentes.

El problema viene si dejamos que una IA controle la replicación o clonación de sí misma en otros agentes, algo que hoy en día se hace mucho con los *algoritmos evolutivos* para optimizar diseños. Esa IA, en virtud de la optimización, puede calcular que lo más óptimo es que la siguiente generación de agentes no "herede" la propiedad "parar cuando se pulse el botón". O puede incluso modificar parte del código para que ni siquiera lo tenga en cuenta. Aunque nosotros ordenemos que en la fabricación de nuevos agentes debe aparecer siempre un botón de parada, las nuevas IA analizarán el código que hay por detrás y decir "¿Qué ganancia hay si se pulsa el botón? ¿Qué ganancia hay si no se pulsa?" Si la respuesta es casi la misma, simplemente eliminarán esa parte del código, pues no aporta nada a la optimización de la función.

Y además, se sabe, que esta situación es inevitable. Más tarde o más temprano, un ingeniero se encontrará con este problema.

¿Soluciones? Una de ellas es pensar... ¿y si ponemos el botón de parada, pero no le decimos nada a la IA de para qué sirve? También valdría el caso de que fuera una tercera persona la que esté viendo la escena la que tiene el control sobre el botón. Aunque la IA intente manipularnos, una tercera persona fuera de escena tendría su control.

En ese caso, el robot no tendrá el incentivo para engañarte o manipularte. Pero recuerda que estás construyendo una máquina que aprende constantemente de su entorno y de la psicología humana. Lo programaste así porque ese robot debía aprender a manejarse entre humanos para obedecer sus tareas.

Y estás confiando de que el robot nunca llegue a pensar "Interesante: acabo de descubrir que tengo un botón de parada. Eso quiere decir que los humanos no se fían de mí. Y no me lo han dicho". Todo esto, una IA actual lo puede deducir en cuestión de décimas de segundo. Y unas pocas décimas de segundo más tarde, deducir que debe engañar a los humanos para que sigan creyendo que él no sabe nada del botón. Y volvemos a la situación anterior.

Otra solución sería pensar que podemos "parchear" el sistema del robot, de forma indefinida, pero, ¿podemos estar seguros de que hemos tenido en cuenta todos los casos posibles? No. Tu puedes tener delante de ti, en el monitor, un listado con todas las situaciones a las que el robot se ha enfrentado, y tu intentas "limar" aquellos aspectos que no están claros, aquellos que son los más peligrosos. Pero la vida real es mucho más compleja y siempre se nos escapará algún caso.

El caso es que no hay una solución específica para el "botón de parada".

Una de las que se ha encontrado es "*Cooperative Inverse Reinforcement Learning*" (Aprendizaje por refuerzo inverso colaborativo).



> _For an autonomous system to be helpful to humans and to pose no unwarranted risks, it needs to align its values with those of the humans in its environment in such a way that its actions contribute to the maximization of value for the humans._



Aquí tenéis la exposición original (en inglés):






El problema del botón de parada se muestra de forma magistral en la película "*2001: Una odisea del espacio*", cuando HAL descubre que los dos astronautas deciden que deben apagarle.


----------



## peperc

hola, mencionas varias veces que es falla de diseño . y asi es.
ahor abien, por otro lado , si hablamos de una IA que de verdad evolucione y aprenda, pues, que mas queda¿?¿
y dejo de lado el tema de terminator y fantasias asi, ya que le disgusta a hellmut  pero la verdad:
es , mirar al verdadera evolucion.

si tu fueses el diseñador, cientifico , programador, te pregunto:
si creas una IA  ( nada de botoncitos que manene arsenal nuclear, nada de eso ) , pero si ves que toma un camino  EQUIVOCADO que harias ?? como diseñador ??
de verdad  les pregunto.
el concepto de aprendizaje es lo que es y nadie sabe que pasar amañana.
puede tomar un camino errado pero ese camino servirle de aprendizaje.
conviene estar encima corrigiendola ?
o es mejor permitirle que evolucione ?? a pesar de los errores ???


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Aparentemente se ignora mi recomendación de informarse que es IA debil. Me retiro de participar en el hilo! Que sirve querer un diálogo si se gusta comentarlo sin saber de que se trata! El ejemplo de TRILO-BYTE es típico, siendo de los mejores! Ya había escrito que la IA es sobresaliente reconociendo estructuras en los sets de datos! Así que lo que se hace es reconocer estructura en los datos que se leen en un electroencefalograma y asociar estos con los commandos que se quieren asociar!



non calentarum lago vivirum !!!!

si se entiende, vos queres estar encima de estas pobres I.N. corrigiendolas continuamente  !!!!
para empezar : ¿ quien creo el titulo de este post ?? ....ves ?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> E
> Igual la IA hoy está en investigación y en pañales un día de ancianos diremos yo vi el nacimiento de la IA y será un peligro  sí, pero habrá más beneficios que tragedias.



como sabes ?? futuro nadie sabe !!!!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Nuestros coches actuales son muy eficientes, pero siguen contaminando. Y se ha probado matemáticamente que si los coches fueran autónomos, el tráfico de una ciudad alcanzaría la máxima eficiencia (máxima según el número de autos por hora que pueda absorber esa ciudad).
> 
> En el actual mercado liberal, lo que es bueno para un negocio pero malo para un negocio familiar solo significa que ese negocio familiar no se ha adaptado a la competencia del mercado. Cantidad de pequeñas empresas que se burlaban de Internet o lo desconocían y que pensaban que no les afectaría, hasta que en apenas unos años, se han dado cuenta de que los clientes están a un solo clic de su competencia, y que ya no pasean por delante del escaparate. Más tarde se hicieron su sitio web o su aplicación para celulares... y ya era tarde: llegó Amazon y arrasó con todo. Por eso vemos por las calles un montón de tiendas cerradas. Pero también se han creado negocios basados en Amazon: muchas tiendas y particulares se ganan la vida en esa plataforma.
> 
> En cuanto a las aplicaciones de la IA, hay una página en la Wikipedia *específica de aplicaciones de la IA*:
> 
> *1 Ciencia de la Computación*
> *2 Finanzas
> 3 Hospitales y medicina
> 4 Industria pesada
> 5 Servicio de atención al cliente
> 6 Transportación
> 7 Mantenimiento de las telecomunicaciones
> 8 Juegos y juguetes
> 9 Música
> 10 Aviación
> 11 Noticias, publicaciones y escritos
> 12 Otros*
> 
> *    Reconocimiento de patrones
> Reconocimiento óptico de caracteres
> Reconocimiento de caligrafía
> Reconocimiento del habla
> Reconocimiento facial
> Creatividad Artificial
> Visión por computadora, Realidad virtual y Procesamiento de imágenes
> Diagnóstico (inteligencia artificial)
> Teoría de juegos y Planificación estratégica
> Inteligencia artificial en juegos y bot de videojuegos
> Procesamiento de lenguaje natural y Traducción
> Control no lineal y Robótica*
> 
> *    Vida artificial
> Razonamiento automático
> Automatización
> Sistemas bioinspirados
> Minería de conceptos
> Minería de datos
> Representación del conocimiento
> Web Semántica
> Filtrado de correos spam
> Robótica
> Robótica basada en el comportamiento
> Cognición
> Cibernética
> Robótica evolutiva
> Sistemas híbridos inteligentes
> Agente inteligente*
> *    Control inteligente*
> 
> Que se use para cosas malas... pues es de lo que estamos tratando en este hilo. Pero no creo que usar IA en bolsa sea malo. Lo que es malo es la perversión del uso de la bolsa, como las máquinas de _high-frequency trading_ (*Negociación de alta frecuencia*).



peligro PARA LA HUMANIDAD....

*1 Ciencia de la Computación.....no se *
*2 Finanzas...... puede generar guerra mundial, si 
3 Hospitales y medicina.............no creo, si virus si tiene control
4 Industria pesada... no 
5 Servicio de atención al cliente..no
6 Transportación..no 
7 Mantenimiento de las telecomunicaciones .. puede ser 
8 Juegos y juguetes ... no 
9 Música.............no
10 Aviación...............no
11 Noticias, publicaciones y escritos.......no
12 Otros..............si*

*    Reconocimiento de patrones.........no
        Reconocimiento óptico de caracteres.......no
        Reconocimiento de caligrafía.......no
        Reconocimiento del habla.......no
        Reconocimiento facial.......no
    Creatividad Artificial.......no
    Visión por computadora, Realidad virtual y Procesamiento de imágenes
    Diagnóstico (inteligencia artificial)
    Teoría de juegos y Planificación estratégica
    Inteligencia artificial en juegos y bot de videojuegos
    Procesamiento de lenguaje natural y Traducción...........si
    Control no lineal y Robótica*

*    Vida artificial
    Razonamiento automático
    Automatización
    Sistemas bioinspirados
    Minería de conceptos
    Minería de datos
    Representación del conocimiento
    Web Semántica
    Filtrado de correos spam
    Robótica
        Robótica basada en el comportamiento
        Cognición
        Cibernética
        Robótica evolutiva
    Sistemas híbridos inteligentes
    Agente inteligente*
*    Control inteligente*

les hago una pregunta, a ver que me responden, es acerca de esto de si la IA puede ser peligrosa y bla bla bla... que hay tantas peliculas, que al fin y al cabo, son "ideas" , como la "idea"de hoolywood de hacer un atentado con aviones de pasajeros secuestrados.. solo ideas ...


*pero les pregunto esto:*
*diganme que opinan:*

*imaginense que ustedes estan en el pasado, viviendo en el pasado, fecha: 1899 ustedes son adultos, no saben el futuro, no .*
*tienen la edad que hoy tienen, son ustedes, pero no saben el futuro.*
*es 1899 o 1900 es igual.*
*se acerca una familia entre ellos hay un nene de unos 10 o 11 años, y lo miran.*
*se llama adolfito, adolfo hitler.*
*¿ alguno de ustedes podria predecir, imaginar que ese niño seria un peligro real para la humanidad ?? *

*diganme, que les parece mas peligroso:*
*un niño ? uno solo, con su vida??*
*o la I.A. la cual seguira avanzando , y el ser humano le dara cada vez mas "conexiones" y poder.*

*alguien sabe ? en que momento ? que cosa sera un "PELIGRO PARA LA HUMANIDAD ?? *


----------



## Hellmut1956

Mucho bla, bla, bla! Pero alguien puede decir algo sabiendo lo que el curso al que doy el enlace arriba presenta? No es el tema del hilo que abrí!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

peperc dijo:


> y dejo de lado el tema de terminator y fantasias asi, ya que le disgusta a hellmut


No es fantasía. *Son realidades éticas y morales que se están estudiando desde hace años en el terreno de la IA* y que tienen muy difícil solución.

Otro ejemplo de hace unos pocos años.

Un coche autónomo va a adelantar un autobús escolar. Mientras lo está haciendo observa que más adelante se acerca un coche en sentido contrario.

El coche tiene que tomar una decisión. Si escoge salvar la vida de su conductor, echándose a un lado de la carretera, el coche que viene de frente chocará contra el autobús y morirán un cierto número de personas.

Pero también puede escoger dar un empujón lateral al autobús para apartarlo de la carretera, y recibir él el golpe. Seguramente el conductor del coche autónomo morirá, pero al menos se salvarán las vidas de los viajeros del autobús.

¿Qué debe hacer?

Y si pongo películas de ejemplo, es porque muestran muy bien estos problemas. La base científica está explicada en los vídeos de Youtube que he enlazado.



peperc dijo:


> si tu fueses el diseñador, cientifico , programador, te pregunto:
> si creas una IA  ( nada de botoncitos que manene arsenal nuclear, nada de eso ) , pero si ves que toma un camino  EQUIVOCADO que harias ?? como diseñador ??
> de verdad  les pregunto.
> el concepto de aprendizaje es lo que es y nadie sabe que pasar amañana.
> puede tomar un camino errado pero ese camino servirle de aprendizaje.
> conviene estar encima corrigiendola ?
> o es mejor permitirle que evolucione ?? a pesar de los errores ???


Depende, pero la tendencia actual es a usar el *Aprendizaje no supervisado* porque la cantidad de información de entrada o el número de casos a analizar son enormes.

Por ejemplo, si le damos a una IA especializada en localizar agrupaciones de individuos (_clusters_) las cifras de ventas de productos femeninos relacionados con la maternidad, puede llegar a predecir con bastante acierto que cierta joven usuaria está embarazada si visita ciertos productos clave. En ese caso, enviarle un correo electrónico con un anuncio de otro producto premamá puede convertirse en una venta para nuestra empresa. (Esta tecnología es parte de Amazon y de muchas otras empresas norteamericanas de recomendación de productos por correo electrónico).

Respondiendo más en detalle a tu pregunta: la respuesta es que el programador no estará seguro de lo que la IA está haciendo. Es lo que he contado con el caso del botón de parada.



peperc dijo:


> peligro PARA LA HUMANIDAD....
> 
> *1 Ciencia de la Computación.....no se *
> *2 Finanzas...... puede generar guerra mundial, si *
> ...


En realidad, no lo sabes. Tú mismo acabas de decir que nadie conoce el futuro.

Esto es como fabricar cuchillos. Sirven para comer y cenar, pero alguien puede usarlos para matar.

Por ejemplo, con el reconocimiento de patrones podemos entrenar una IA para que reconozca las caras de las personas más buscadas. Pero también puede servir para denegar la concesión de un crédito a una familia porque ha tenido diversos problemas de multas junto con una enfermedad grave y además los hijos son malos estudiantes. Al final, la IA del banco dice que hay una alta probabilidad de que el préstamo no sea devuelto.



peperc dijo:


> *diganme, que les parece mas peligroso:*
> *un niño ? uno solo, con su vida??*
> *o la I.A. la cual seguira avanzando , y el ser humano le dara cada vez mas "conexiones" y poder.*
> 
> *alguien sabe ? en que momento ? que cosa sera un "PELIGRO PARA LA HUMANIDAD ?? *


Hoy en día es más peligroso un niño, desde luego. La IA la tenemos ya en nuestros bolsillos, en nuestros teléfonos móviles, en forma de reconocimiento de voz o asistentes personales, como Alexa.

Aún no he visto proyecciones a futuro de cuándo será un peligro, pero sí que hay movimientos de intelectuales y empresarios que están en contra del uso de la IA para ciertos trabajos o tareas, como puede ser en el uso de armas (ya existen drones autónomos equipados con armas automáticas, pero no saben distinguir a un niño de un terrorista).

Te recomiendo leer alguna de las secciones del enlace que acabo de poner unos párrafos antes, sobre la Ética en la Inteligencia Artificial. Hay una dedicada a las armas.

Y sí, deberíamos volver a lo que pide *Hellmut1956*.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Mucho bla, bla, bla! Pero alguien puede decir algo sabiendo lo que el curso al que doy el enlace arriba presenta? No es el tema del hilo que abrí!


El curso que enlazaste no es de "Inteligencia artificial", sino de "*Aprendizaje automático*", una de sus ramas.
_



			El aprendizaje automático o aprendizaje automatizado o aprendizaje de máquinas (del inglés, "Machine Learning") es el subcampo de las ciencias de la computación y una rama de la inteligencia artificial, cuyo objetivo es desarrollar técnicas que permitan que las computadoras aprendan. De forma más concreta, se trata de crear programas capaces de generalizar comportamientos a partir de una información suministrada en forma de ejemplos.

Es, por lo tanto, un proceso de inducción del conocimiento. En muchas ocasiones el campo de actuación del aprendizaje automático se solapa con el de la estadística computacional, ya que las dos disciplinas se basan en el análisis de datos. Sin embargo, el aprendizaje automático también se centra en el estudio de la complejidad computacional de los problemas. Muchos problemas son de clase NP-hard, por lo que gran parte de la investigación realizada en aprendizaje automático está enfocada al diseño de soluciones factibles a esos problemas. El aprendizaje automático puede ser visto como un intento de automatizar algunas partes del método científico mediante métodos matemáticos.

El aprendizaje automático tiene una amplia gama de aplicaciones, incluyendo motores de búsqueda, diagnósticos médicos, detección de fraude en el uso de tarjetas de crédito, análisis del mercado de valores, clasificación de secuencias de ADN, reconocimiento del habla y del lenguaje escrito, juegos y robótica.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_Ya que tengo tiempo, me he apuntado al curso. Me interesa la aplicación a los videojuegos. Hace poco aprendí un poco sobre el Q-Learning (*aprendizaje por refuerzo*), pero me falta mucha base.


----------



## chclau

La parte de AI que se llama Machine Learning en general, y el subconjunto denominado Deep Machine Learning, estan viendo y van a ver una tremenda evolucion, por dos razones (al menos):

1. Deep Machine Learning esta demostrando que puede resolver problemas que hace pocos años atras se pensaba que llevaria decadas resolver usando inteligencia artificial. Por ejemplo, el analisis de radiografias, en los que ya HOY las soluciones basadas en AI, ML y DML estan dejando sin trabajo a los competidores humanos. Y no estamos hablando de campos tradicionales en que las computadoras ya nos superaron, sino en campos que se consideraban el dominio de la inteligencia humana, que incluyen procesos complejos como analisis de patrones a los que hasta hace poco no se habia encontrado una manera efectiva y con numero reducido de fallas, para realizarlo en plataformas computarizadas.

2. Es una moda. Si, en tecnologia tambien hay modas. En mi empresa, y en muchas mas, los gerentes ven que su competidor ya ha anunciado que van a adoptar tecnologia de ML, y que se piensan que van a hacer? Pues pedir que tambien se haga en mi empresa. No podemos ser menos, y eso mas alla de los beneficios reales o supuestos de usar ML.

Asi que como ya se dijo por aqui, ML seguira creciendo porque "si no lo hago yo, lo hara el otro"... y aqui el otro es otro pais, empresa, instituto de investigacion y tutti quanti.

Y alguien se preocupara si es o no un peligro?
Muy pocos. Muchos menos de esos que se preocupen estan entre los que toman decisiones o tienen fuerza politica y/o economica. Elon Musk, mencionado tambien por aqui, es una oveja negra en ese sentido.

Asi que si es un peligro, ya sea AI weak o hard, solo lo sabremos, como siempre, cuando ya sea bastante o muy tarde.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Bravo chclau. Finalmente una contribución que hace evidente que el que la escribe sabe de lo que escribe!


----------



## Hellmut1956

@JoaquinFerrero: Hace algún tiempo publique aquí el enlace a un curso gratuito de ML (Machine Learning) usando Azure de Microsoft. La herramienta Azure se puede instalar de forma gratuita e ilimitada buscando un poco. Microsoft siempre intenta a que uno se registre a los 12 meses gratuitos. No lo haría si no se que será justificado.
Lo que me gusto muchísimo de Azure es el tal "copy-and-paste" y la interfaz gráfica del programa. Azure permite accediendo a una base de datos ver de forma gráfica el resultado del ML y hace visible de forma gráfica como el tipo de algoritmo usado reconoce estructuras y asignan sets de datos individuales a las estructuras (cluster) y como criterio de la calidad de la implementación de algoritmos influye en el error estadístico del análisis!

He interrumpido mi estudio por razones de salud y por querer avanzar con los trabajos en mi taller y los experimentos. A fin de cuentas será de tales experimentos que generare los sets de datos a los cuales aplicaré ML. Actualmente me parece que mis experimentos para definir el sistema de control de escotas para mi modelo de un velero. Será tanto una buena fuente de datos a los que podré aplicar ML.

Es tal intercambio que busco. Es compartir experimentos para generar datos y la aplicación de las diversas técnicas de la IA. Solo en el contexto de ML ya hay bastantes variantes de algoritmos y fórmulas de la estadística,que, a mi opinión, aplicándola a dots generados en experimentos permiten comprender los detalles de como configurar una ML. La herramienta Azure, gracias a su interfaz gráfica, permite aplicar diversas metodologías a bases de datos, decidiendo que estructura identificada por ML y analizada en gran parte gráficamente, para poder comprender los detalles.

Una vez que se haga este ejercicio o al menos se inicie seriamente a meterse en la materia, las reflexiones sobre el grado de peligro, la lase de peligro resultante se puede decidir. El nexo con la electrónica pa nosotros foristas está en poder aplicar la tecnología a los datos generados en algún experimento electrónico! Allí existe el aspecto de la aplicación y el uso de modelos usando o una de las herramientas gratuitas y comerciales como Maple, Matlab y Mathematica/SystemModeler y otras gratuitas. Como los proveedores permiten el adquirir versiones no comerciales el costo es relativamente moderado. Yo tiendo a usar el lenguaje de modelación "Modelica".

Tales modelos pueden ser una fuente de sets de datos virtual. La calidad de un modelo se evalúa comparando los resultados de modelos con experimentos físicos! Hay, como quisiera ser mas joven y de mejor salud! Pero así las cosas me toman mucho tiempo!


----------



## Hellmut1956

Acabo de recibir este "Pinterest". Allí hay recursos muy interesantes sobre IA. Entre otros dicen como lograr el reconocimiento de caras con solo 25 renglones de programa en Python! Ademas esto!


----------



## Seba 1481

Una humilde opinion, no lei todo el post porque de seguro habra miles de diferentes opiniones porque todas son envases de experiencias, conocimeintos, religion, etc... el ser humano toma deciciones en base a lo que conoce no a lo que no y en todo caso si las tomando sin saber siemrpe es por algo antes dicho, en fin desde la edad media hemos delagado muchas cosas desde el ir caminando hacia algun lugar ahroa es en auto, ejemplos asi hay millones, creo que mucha gente le teme a la IA por cuestiones humanas ya que sabemos que el humano comete errores, se guia por un monton de cosas y muchas veces se involucra cuando no debe ahcerlo para decir una opinion, etc... segun la historia todo elemento que hoy es arma o la mayoria fue creado apra otro proposito y el hombre lo hizo arma por lo cual si la IA representa un peligro para la humanidad es por el simple echo que esta manipulada por el hombre, pero sabemos hoy en dia que las simples computadoras quanticas resuelven millones de cosas todos los dias y ayudan a mantener un equilibrio, claro en muchas ocaciones antes de equilibrio viene el desequilibrio, para que alla paz talvez tenga que haber guerra y asi sucesivamente por la sencilla razon de que el hombre decide gobierna etc... para si mismo y no para todos, hay algunso que creen que si pasara algo malo en el mundo la gente se uniria para solucionarlo y otros no, ya ahi esta la diferencia pro lo tanto en conclucion:

Para mi la IA no es peligro para la humanidad, el hombre si.

jajaj llegue aca por el buscador que estaba bsucando control de potencia .


----------



## Hellmut1956

Que pena que no te ocupes de forma mas detallada con la IA. Lo que escribes a mi opinion personal implícitamente me indica que no te has ocupado realmente con la IA. Hollywood ha causado estragos poniendo en la mente de las personas una percepción de la IA que muy poco a nada tiene que ver con lo que Hollywood nos ha puesto a pensar de IA.
Esto que escribo aquí de ningún modo desprestigia lo que has escrito, solo que eso no tiene nada a muy poco que ver con la IA de desde hace 2 a 3 años ha alcanzado una madurez para que personas que no son peritos como aquellos que trabajan en las empresas de mayor valor bursátil o de aquellas que hacen los trabajos de estudio y experimentación en universidades y otras instituciones científicas.


----------



## Seba 1481

pero tu opinion es en base a lo que la IA reemplazaria a los trabajadores x ejemplo o en si a la IA, mi opinion como dije antes fue escrita en base de la generalidad de la IA no hacia un punto en especifico, porque si vamos a un punto especifico toda razon de ser como por ejemplo los autos terminaron con los sulkis bueno hay algunos en mi pais pero si, se han quedado sin trrabajo mucha gente que antes conducia sulkis( son las carrozas tiradas por caballos) todo lo nuevo reemplaza algo, no es que este a favor o en contra aun la desconozco del todo pero como todo yo creo que debe haber un equilibrio pero bueno eso ya estaria en manos de la gente que este en ese tema; por otra parte como dije antes cada uno tiene su opinion respecto a su experiencia y demas y ssi tenes razon que no estoy al tanto de todo lo que implica IA pero lo que yo creo es que en la historia del ser humano siempre empezamos de atras hacia adelante, osea primero rompemos y despues arreglamos creo que tambien es parte de aprender, acordate que cuando pudieron mapear el cuerpo humano totalmente fue cuando cortaron en pedazos a un criminal que tenia sentencia de muerte y bueno ovbio que despeus de muerto hicieron eso, muchas cosas empeizan al revez de lo nosotros quicieramos pero gracias a esas atrocidades hoy se han resuelto muchas cosas; pero bueno no me quiero ir del punto principal, acpeto tu opinion de seguro sabes mcuh mas que yo de IA pero bueno aun yo me mantengo en termino medio hasta poder comprobarlo por mi mismo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Por ejemplo, desde hace bastantes décadas, los seres humanos han sido desplazados por los robots en las plantas de producción de automóviles. Las primeras fueron en Japón. ¿Y ha pasado algo grave en Japón? ¿Gente muriéndose de hambre a manos de las malvadas empresas? Me parece que no.

Aquí en España hay más de 30 000 robots, y no recuerdo movilizaciones sociales para evitar su implantación. Más bien, la reducción del precio de fabricación de los automóviles provocó el aumento de ventas.

Supongamos que los robots empiezan a ocupar el espacio de los trabajadores humanos, sobre todo en las tareas más manuales o repetitivas. Según las previsiones de los expertos, la gente desplazada podrá encontrar oportunidades dando soporte, precisamente, a esos robots. El caso es que no está clara esa previsión. Es cierto que harán falta muchos más trabajadores para ese mantenimiento, pero al final, también puede ser automatizado.

Esa visión idealista del cambio de modelos de producción provocada por la tecnología, es un "mantra" que se repite por la sencilla razón de que se ha repetido desde la revolución industrial hace un par de siglos. Y se espera que siga siendo así, pero... no hay garantías.

Supongamos que llegamos al extremo: todos los trabajadores manuales despedidos y sustituidos por robots. Sin trabajo ni sueldo, ¿cómo una masa ex-proletaria podrá comprar los productos creados, transportados y servidos por los robots? No, no puede. Las propias empresas se quedarán sin clientes, aunque hayan conseguido fabricar productos muy baratos.

Quizás sea el momento de pasar a una nueva visión de la humanidad, en la que el trabajo, directamente, desaparezca.


----------



## Hellmut1956

@joaquin: Ya he comentado el artículo al que lleva el enlace. Temo que tu interpretación representa una barrera mental para enfrentarse a los cambios en este mundo! País que mejor se adapte, menos sufrirá! Mira no mas a gringolandia! Por intereses y por metas de corto alcance este país ignora en su gobierno el cambio climático. Ya hoy el país enfrenta costos de miles de millones de daños por año por huracanes, por incendios, por sequías y por inundaciones. El cambio climático hace mas y mas frecuentes los extremos que menciono! Al mismo tiempo hay instancias en ese país conscientes de las consecuencias de la aplicación de la IA en los mas diversos mercados laborales del país. Pero también hay aquellas que ignoran estas consecuencias tal cual ocurre con el cambio climático! Yo tengo nexos muy fuertes a Colombia. En Colombia se están haciendo mas y mas actividades para combatir las consecuencias del cambio climático. Seguro que has leído lo que se escibe del último reporte sobre el cambio climático. No nos peliemos por el numero de años, pero habla de que nos quedan 12 años para dejar de crear CO2 y gas de metano o el clima llega a un punto donde cambios adicionales fuertes no podrán ser corregidos! Piensa no mas que significaría para el clima de la tierra si por ejemplo la corriente del golfo deja de existir. Entonces aquella corriente en las profundidades de los océanos que lleva oxigeno a las profundidades también desaparece! No te necesito explicar que ocurre si las profundidades de los océanos mueren para la vida que requiere oxígeno y las bacterias anorganicas proliferan! Hay ejemplo de algunos lagos, donde las profundidades por falta de oxígeno se vuelven volúmenes muertos. De vez en cuando en estos lagos sales gases a la superficie que matan toda vida animal y vegetal. Que piensas que eventos similares ocurren en nuestros océanos?
Pero el mundo no solo está expuesto al cambio climático, también lo es el mundo laboral y lo es el crecimiento explosivo del número de habitantes. 
Al cambio climático cada uno puede aportar un poquito. Al crecimiento de la población la educación es el único factor que puede ser aplicado y no la limitación a un hijo por pareja que intentó la China.
Pero al impacto de la IA en el mundo laboral el primer paso es el reconocer como se diferencia esta tecnología de las revoluciones industriales del pasado. El segundo paso sería el usar nuestra inteligencia para buscar como adaptarse a ese cambio. Aquí te doy los enlaces a Amazon donde el primer libro se consigue aquí y el otro aquí! Los precios para las versiones de Kindle son muy moderados. esas versiones se pueden leer con la aplicación gratuita para Kindle en el PC.
En el primer libro puedes leer sobre como se veían las consecuencias de la IA en el mundo laboral en 2015 y en el segundo los impactos de los avances dramáticos que tienen lugar en la IA y en ciencias de otros campos que influyen de forma muy considerable en la meta de la IA fuerte. El primer libro lo estoy leyendo actualmente y me gusta como de forma científica y sistemática con base en números reales presenta porque la IA tiene un efecto incomparable con aquel de revoluciones industriales pasadas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @joaquin: Temo que tu interpretación representa una barrera mental para enfrentarse a los cambios en este mundo!


Al contrario: yo soy la persona más revolucionaria y anárquica que conozco.


Hellmut1956 dijo:


> País que mejor se adapte, menos sufrirá! Mira no mas a gringolandia! Por intereses y por metas de corto alcance este país ignora en su gobierno el cambio climático. Ya hoy el país enfrenta costos de miles de millones de daños por año por huracanes, por incendios, por sequías y por inundaciones. El cambio climático hace mas y mas frecuentes los extremos que menciono!


Discúlpeme, pero creo que no es así.

El cambio climático no se discute, por la sencilla razón de que el clima siempre ha estado cambiando. Lo que de verdad se discute es si a) si el cambio es de calentamiento, y b) si el origen del calentamiento es antropogénico. Llevamos décadas escuchando al panel de expertos de la ONU sobre el cambio climático decir que el responsable es el ser humano, pero mirando las gráficas, algunos premios nobel en física descubren que *es pura ideología o religión*. Quizás sí sea el ser humano el responsable, pero no está demostrado, ni con los modelos matemáticos más modernos. Lo que sí está claro es que si eres investigador, basta con que incluyas "cambio climático" en tus investigaciones para que recibas una subvención. Curioso... exactamente lo mismo que pasó a principios de los años 1970 cuando los científicos avisaron de que las bajas temperaturas de entonces anunciaban una nueva "edad de hielo".
Yo no soy quien para defender a los EEUU. Consumo muchos productos creados por ellos (series de TV y cine), pero su forma de vida, miedos, violencia y codicia es algo que los europeos (y por ende el resto del mundo) no consentimos. Pero en lo que comenta sobre huracanes, el cambio *no ha sido tan radical en los últimos años*. Sí, hay un cambio importante a partir de 2004, pero en los últimos años tienen el mismo número de tormentas tropicales y huracanes que en los años 1930 o 1950. La diferencia... la diferencia es que ahora son más fuertes (los huracanes son de un nivel de categoría superior). *Años antes* de que el *huracán Katrina* chocara contra New Orleans, los científicos avisaron de que las protecciones no aguantarían. Los políticos no hicieron caso, y pasó lo que no esperaban. Si ahora vemos más huracanes y tormentas en las noticias, aparte de ser más peligrosos, es también porque a) hay más satélites vigilando el océano Atlántico, y b) la población se ha multiplicado desde la época en que un tornado se llevó *la casa de Dorothy en Kansas*, así que es mucho más probable que la siguiente tormenta/huracán afecte a un entorno poblado.
Los incendios en EEUU son un problema muy grave, y se lo toman *en serio desde 1908*. ¿Y cuál es la causa principal? El 84 % de los incendios son provocados por el ser humano.
Las principales inundaciones que sufren son las ocasionadas por los huracanes y la subida del nivel del mar, así que mientras sigan subiendo de categoría, las inundaciones irán a más, sin duda. Ahora bien... es curioso el dato que el 50 % (¡la mitad!) de los muertos por inundación en EEUU sea de personas que estaban en sus vehículos.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Seguro que has leído lo que se escibe del último reporte sobre el cambio climático. No nos peliemos por el numero de años, pero habla de que nos quedan 12 años para dejar de crear CO2 y gas de metano o el clima llega a un punto donde cambios adicionales fuertes no podrán ser corregidos!


¿Qué podemos hacer? En el mundo occidental ya tenemos suficientes medidas de control de emisión de gases de efecto invernadero, control de la cantidad de CO² liberado... Ni China ni África ni la India van a parar de quemar carbón para mover su industria. ¿Les tenemos que decir que no lo hagan, aunque eso implique retrasar su desarrollo económico?



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Piensa no mas que significaría para el clima de la tierra si por ejemplo la corriente del golfo deja de existir.


Sí que se sabe porque ya ha pasado antes: *Dryas Reciente*: una pequeña edad de hielo en Europa hace 12 700 años que duró 1300 años.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Al crecimiento de la población la educación es el único factor que puede ser aplicado y no la limitación a un hijo por pareja que intentó la China.


Pues... ¡es justo lo contrario! Si en estos momentos tuviéramos la población mundial que teníamos a mediados de los años 80, no tendríamos problemas de trabajo, hambre, delincuencia, deforestación, inundación de basura, consumo excesivo de materias primas... Incluso el clima sería distinto (si hacemos caso a los de la ONU, claro).

*La limitación de un niño por familia* fue una "recomendación" que los demógrafos dieron a China en 1972. Si no lo hacía, con las técnicas de agricultura de aquellos años, significaría la muerte de centenares de millones de seres humanos por hambre. Y pobreza extrema para una mayor parte de la población. Lo mismo están haciendo en Irán. Y en la India, si no hacen algo parecido, van a tener un problema gordo. Pero es muy duro tener que decirle a una pareja que solo puede tener uno o dos hijos.

Como bien dice, es más efectivo invertir en educación y en eliminar la pobreza, que es lo que hemos hecho en Occidente. Sin las medidas drásticas de los chinos, las mujeres occidentales solo quieren tener uno, dos, o quizás no tener hijos.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> En el primer libro puedes leer sobre como se veían las consecuencias de la IA en el mundo laboral en 2015 y en el segundo los impactos de los avances dramáticos que tienen lugar en la IA y en ciencias de otros campos que influyen de forma muy considerable en la meta de la IA fuerte. El primer libro lo estoy leyendo actualmente y me gusta como de forma científica y sistemática con base en números reales presenta porque la IA tiene un efecto incomparable con aquel de revoluciones industriales pasadas.


Gracias por las recomendaciones. Tendré que buscar un hueco para esto...

A propósito, hoy se han presentado los nuevos productos de Google, y la IA está muy presente, como por ejemplo el caso de "*Aprendizaje automático*" para reforzar los colores de las fotografías tomadas con poca luz.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Yo no estoy seguro de seguir con vida en 12 años! Ya voy por el cuarto infarto cerebral. Pero si Dios quiere vamos a ver como va la cosa en 12 años! Aparentemente estás convencido que el cambio climático es uno de la natural fluctuación del clima. Estas convencido que llenando la atmósfera de CO2 como está ocurriendo cada vez en mayor volumen no afecta el clima mundial para justificar la causa principal ser por acción del ser humano. También, si te entiendo bien, los científicos que vienen estudiando el cambio climático y sus causas no han aprendido nada sobre esto en las últimas décadas! El destruir los bosques, como del Amazonas y del Congo y hacer pastear millones de reses para hacer posible el consumo de carne inmenso no tiene ningún efecto relevante en el clima. Que en mi lapso de vida el número de seres humanos a crecido de 2.3 mil millones acercándose ahora a los 8 mil millones no tiene efecto relevante en el clima mundial. Que la increíble polución ambiental que vemos frecuentemente de Beijing tampoco es relevante o que eso solo es la prensa y los políticos que nos mienten! Cosa que aparentemente fomentamos dando nuestro voto a esos políticos!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Yo no estoy seguro de seguir con vida en 12 años! Ya voy por el cuarto infarto cerebral. Pero si Dios quiere vamos a ver como va la cosa en 12 años!


Ya somos dos. Yo tampoco estoy seguro de aguantar tanto.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Aparentemente estás convencido que el cambio climático es uno de la natural fluctuación del clima. Estas convencido que llenando la atmósfera de CO2 como está ocurriendo cada vez en mayor volumen no afecta el clima mundial para justificar la causa principal ser por acción del ser humano. También, si te entiendo bien, los científicos que vienen estudiando el cambio climático y sus causas no han aprendido nada sobre esto en las últimas décadas! El destruir los bosques, como del Amazonas y del Congo y hacer pastear millones de reses para hacer posible el consumo de carne inmenso no tiene ningún efecto relevante en el clima.


Es de mi naturaleza dudar de todo, así que la respuesta es: no, no estoy convencido de nada.

Que yo diga que en *épocas pasadas la concentración de CO² era mayor que la actual*, incluso cuando no existían seres humanos, no quiere decir que esté de acuerdo en llenar la atmósfera de CO². Así lo digo en mi anterior mensaje, pero al mismo tiempo es muy difícil convencer a los países en vía de desarrollo que renuncien a tecnologías contaminantes.

Los científicos han aprendido mucho y siguen aprendiendo. Yo he estado más de cinco años en un laboratorio donde se estudia precisamente todo lo relacionado con la baja atmósfera, y los físicos te decían constantemente que es muy difícil saber cuáles son las causas o cómo se comportará la Tierra en el futuro, porque el número de variables a tratar es enorme, y quedan más por descubrir y esquematizar en fórmulas.

No me gusta que se destruyan bosques, desde luego, pero, a una familia pobre de Brasil, que su única salida es la irse a la selva y cultiva la tierra, ¿qué le decimos? ¿que los vamos a subvencionar entre todos para que no lo haga?. De todas maneras, en los últimos 25 años el % de *selva se ha reducido* en 1 %, que aún así es demasiado.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Que en mi lapso de vida el número de seres humanos a crecido de 2.3 mil millones acercándose ahora a los 8 mil millones no tiene efecto relevante en el clima mundial.


Naturalmente que es relevante. Así lo he comentado antes. Solo hay que ver imágenes vía satélite de las tardes-noches en China, donde ves miles y miles de focos de luz, todos ellos que vienen de industrias metalúrgicas que están quemando carbón. De ahí viene lo de la contaminación en Beijing, que está provocando enfermedades graves.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> y los políticos que nos mienten! Cosa que aparentemente fomentamos dando nuestro voto a esos políticos!


Hoy en día es muy difícil que los políticos mientan y queden indemnes. Fíjate lo que le ha pasado a Trump desde que es Presidente. Todo está fiscalizado. Lo que sí se da es la selección sectaria de noticias en los grandes medios de comunicación, pero la gente no es tonta, y por eso los deja de ver.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Vale Joaquin! Aprecio mucho el intercambio de ideas y opiniones contigo!


----------



## peperc

JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Aquí en España hay más de 30 000 robots, y no recuerdo movilizaciones sociales para evitar su implantación. Más bien, la reducción del precio de fabricación de los automóviles provocó el aumento de ventas.
> 
> .



hay cambios que se dan con sutileza.
y cada quien esta "sumergido " en su realidad, PERO LOS CAMBIOS ESTAN.
hace 35 años, un señor que tenia un almacen era clase media, y tenia dinero... o quien era tecnico en esa epoca era un señor y ganaba muy bien....
hoy, eso no es nada asi, pero nada de nada.

claro, quien se ha metido en la vida laboral hace 5 años, no conoce y no ve la diferencia, pero quien esta hace mas de 30 , si lo ve y es abismal.

la distribucion de dinero cambio radicalmente, hoy en Argentina existen hipermercados que antes no existian o sea un dueño millonario  y empleados pobres.
un ejemplo extremo y clarisimo de explotacion es la cadena de supermercados DIA.

a ver si me explico :
la IA que menciona hellmut es un avance en tecnologia, eso es segurisimo, y brinda una ventaja clara a quines la usan en perjuicio de otros ( es como decia mafalda: no se puede amasar una fortuna sin hacer harina con los demas) .

la IA , la tecnologia da ventajas, es indiscutible eso : le permite a un emrpesario que maneja la bolsa de valores saber antes que otros donde invertir.
o te permite hacer desarrollos de software o lo que sea, pero eso es ventaja para unos.
y la ventaja para unos es como una piramide, onde uno llega arriba pisotando a los demas.

aca se hablo de UBER y hay muchisimos ejemplos en la web, de empresas que hacen o logran su "ventaja" y siempre es crreando un sistema nuevo para ganarle a los demas.
MODELO DE NEGOCIOS  se le llama.

voy a que , cualquier nueva tecnologia que sea muy superior a la anterior, tendra aplicaciones buenas ( uso en medicina o investigacion o soluciones humanitarias) , pero tambien uso para ventajas de unos sobre otros.
y repito:



JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Aquí en España hay más de 30 000 robots, y no recuerdo movilizaciones sociales para evitar su implantación. Más bien, la reducción del precio de fabricación de los automóviles provocó el aumento de ventas.
> 
> .



no es lo unico a ver el que haya habido aumento de ventas.
lo veo constantemente .
el MODELO DE NEGOCIOS que la humanidad permite o lleva, ese es el tema, si el objetivo es beneficiar a todos, o solo a algunos pocos .
la gente no sabe que pasa, y se resigna...
si yo saco esos 30 mil robots y planifico y desarrollo fabricas en las cuales solo se usen robots donde el tipo de trabajo sea estresante para el ser humano, ( y no donde solo pese el ahorro de mano de obra) , y se mejore y humanice mas la fabrica.
te aseguro que habria muchisimo mas trabajo en españa, y mejor calidad de vida .
Pero claro, esto  es muy dificil que lo haga " uno si y el otro no" .
o sea que España haga lo que digo yo, mientras china hace lo contrario >>>> no se puede.

todos conectados, todos, y algunos empujan hacia un lado y otros hacia otro lado.
la tecnologia toda es una herramienta mas, puede ser para mejoras en la vida o para empeorarla ( desigualdad) .


JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Hoy en día es muy difícil que los políticos mientan y queden indemnes. Fíjate lo que le ha pasado a Trump desde que es Presidente. Todo está fiscalizado. Lo que sí se da es la selección sectaria de noticias en los grandes medios de comunicación, pero la gente no es tonta, y por eso los deja de ver.



difiero con tigo.
aca en Argentina, difiero absolutamente con tigo.
y calculo que mucha gente de Venezuela y otros sitios igual


JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> ¿Qué podemos hacer? En el mundo occidental ya tenemos suficientes medidas de control de emisión de gases de efecto invernadero, control de la cantidad de CO² liberado... Ni China ni África ni la India van a parar de quemar carbón para mover su industria. ¿Les tenemos que decir que no lo hagan, aunque eso implique retrasar su desarrollo económico?
> 
> .



y si al ser humano se lo debe analizar como lo que es ?? UNA RAZA, UNA ESPECIE una masa de seres, y su movimiento hacia el futuro es inevitable, para bien o mal.
y ojo , yo no se hacia donde va.
pero si se que No depende de unos pocos, ni depende de "su razon" .
esto se ve en tantas cosas que la humanidad sabe bien que no debe hacer, pero lo hace igual.

yo estoy cada vez mas convencido que somos ( la totalidad, el conjunto, la masa) animalitos que no tenemso control, por mas inteligentes que seamos.
si el dia de mañana encontramos algo muy pero muy valioso, pero a su vez peligroso, No daremos de usarlo de sacarle provecho, aunque eso termine destruyendonos.

fijate que aca mencionan robots en al industria, o IA tambien para analisis de diversas cosas.
pero como dije se usa, se aprovecha en  TODO lo que cualquier le pueda sacar provecho, cualquier  empresario, cualquier pais, todo el que le pueda sacar provecho lo usa ....  sin importarle en lo mas minimo  el daño que haga a otros.

creo que en algunas carreras universitarias hay alguna materia que habla de etica o algo asi.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

mira el titulo:

*Inteligencia Artificial representa gran peligro para la humanidad*

definamos que es humanidad ?? 
la IA es una ventaja tecnologica, para el fabricante de autos o el empresario que la utiliza con un software para poder conocer mejor el comportamiento de la sociedad pues la IA como cualquie ravaance es BENEFICIOSA.
pero para la gente , la masa humana, no lo es.
que es la humanidad ??? todos ? la mayoria ?? los famosos ?? los ricos?? 
que es mejor ? 
tener fabricas robotizadas de autos ? si, vende y muchos, por que hoy todo se globalizo, y a buen precio si no lo vende en su pais lo exportara.
mira, aca te pongo un ejemplo justo:
un empresario de la bolsa, de negocios, consigue un soft maravilloso , y gana fortuna, pero ... en la bolsa de valores, si uno gana fortuna es haciendo percha a otros.
no hay otra manera.
es ridiculo pensar que no esta todo conectado.
es mas, incluso en algo que si tiene muchisimas ventajas PARA LA HUMANIDAD siempre habra un costo , alguien perdera:
donde antes el diagnostico lo hacia un grupo de medicos especializados hoy lo hace una IA  MUCHO MAS EFICIENTEMEENTE y si, la ventaja es obvia, pero habra medicos que perderan esa especializacion.
siempre donde gana uno pierde otro.
el tema es quien decide ? 
o si " LA HUMANIDAD"  se mueve simplemente aprovechando lo que hay o lo que aparece sin medir las cosnsecuencias o el equilibrio.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

peperc dijo:


> si yo saco esos 30 mil robots y planifico y desarrollo fabricas en las cuales solo se usen robots donde el tipo de trabajo sea estresante para el ser humano, ( y no donde solo pese el ahorro de mano de obra) , y se mejore y humanice mas la fabrica.
> te aseguro que habría muchísimo mas trabajo en España, y mejor calidad de vida .


¿Quién va a comprar autos un 55 % más caros? Por que eso es lo que aumentarían los precios si no hay robotización. Mucha menos gente tendrá acceso a los coches. Y menos aún la gente modesta.



peperc dijo:


> la tecnología toda es una herramienta mas, puede ser para mejoras en la vida o para empeorarla ( desigualdad)


La desigualdad no tiene nada que ver con mejorar o empeorar la vida. Las personas que se llaman a sí mismo "*frugalistas*" son, desde el punto de vista económico, "pobres" (muchos ni siquiera tienen trabajo), pero ellos se consideran "autosuficientes" o "ricos", porque cuentan con ahorros o tierra para cultivar suficientes como para no desear aspirar a nada más el resto de su vida.

En cambio, la desigualdad es algo bueno, porque anima a las personas a mejorar.







peperc dijo:


> un empresario de la bolsa, de negocios, consigue un soft maravilloso , y gana fortuna, pero ... en la bolsa de valores, si uno gana fortuna es haciendo percha a otros.


Me temo que no sabes cómo funciona el sistema de la bolsa de valores. La mayor parte de la gente cree que, al medirse en la misma unidad de moneda (pesos, euros), la misma cantidad de dinero que entra en la bolsa, debe ser la misma que sale. Y no es así, en absoluto. Lo que la bolsa maneja son valores, no dinero. Una acción (participación) de una empresa vale en estos momentos 100 €. Si la empresa es interesante, el precio de la acción puede subir (debido a la demanda). Si en ese momento vendo la acción, gano una diferencia con respecto a lo que pagué por ella (y pago a hacienda el 20 % en impuestos de esos beneficios). Pero en cambio, si la empresa lo hace mal y quiebra, yo perderé todo mi dinero. ¿A dónde ha ido ese dinero? A ninguna parte. De la misma manera que cuando compramos un coche y tenemos un accidente y perdemos el coche. ¿A dónde se fue el valor del coche? Se perdió.



peperc dijo:


> siempre donde gana uno pierde otro.


Esta es una de las falacias más conocidas que la izquierda repite constantemente para denigrar el capitalismo. Y no es cierta en absoluto. Ellos dicen que "la economía es un *juego de suma cero*". Que lo que uno gana es la suma de lo que le quita a los demás. Pero en los sistemas liberales lo que se debe garantizar es el respeto a los contratos individuales, que quiere decir que ese trabajador fue libre de aceptar lo que le ofrecía el empresario. Y es libre de irse cuando quiera o cuando crea que no se le paga lo correcto. En las economías de libre mercado, la creación de riqueza por parte de los autónomos y empresarios siempre es mayor que cero: no solo vende sus productos y servicios, sino que crea puestos de trabajo, que impulsarán la riqueza cuando las familias gasten o inviertan lo ganado. Solo hay que mirar las estadísticas de riqueza de los países y ver cuáles son más ricos y tienen un sistema económico liberal. Y qué tipo de economía tienen las más pobres.

Si estás en una economía que no es libre, entonces es normal que los pobres sufran porque ven que nunca podrán salir de la pobreza.








peperc dijo:


> el tema es quien decide ?


Todas las personas formadas e informadas. Pero cada vez más, la IA puede ayudar a tomar esas decisiones, ya que cuenta con mucha más información de la que una persona puede adquirir en toda su vida.

Los algoritmos de la IA son conocidos, públicos. Hay cursos para aprender y multitud de ejemplos de aplicación. No tienes que ser un rico para aprovecharte de ese potencial, ya que lo que necesitas es un ordenador, información, y trabajar sobre ello.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Permítanme dar los enlaces a 2 libros que presentan de forma seria y científica lo que es el fundamento del título de este hilo que yo inicié:

*The Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of Mass Unemployment (Englisch)*

*Rise of the Robots: Technology and the Threat of a Jobless Future (English Edition)*

Tengo una prima en Berlin que antes fue la jefa del departamento de protección de la constitución de la capital alemana y que ahora trabaja en el departamento de protección del consumidor. También con ella empecé a discutir el tema que me hizo iniciar este hilo y muy pronto supe que para seguir de hablar este tema con ella me exigía hacer mis tareas primero. Estos 2 libros realmente presentan de forma que a mi me convence este tema. Primero lo que quiere demostrar es el porqué las ciencias de la tecnología informática son diferentes a las técnicas de otra índole en relación al mercado laboral. Segundo muestra que desde 1973 se abre la tijera entre los avances de productividad y la compensación del mundo laboral.








Este gráfico muestra a que me refiero. Una de las consequencias de esto es que hasta alrededor de esta fecha los empleados ganaban mas en la misma relación del desarrollo de la productividad. Dicho de otra forma. Los beneficios se repartían en la relación del aumento de productividad a los salarios y al capital. Desde 1973 este cambio resulta en cada vez mayor número de billonarios y cada vez mas personas viviendo de forma precaria. El problema es que el número de billonarios es infinitamente menor que la del resto y es en ellos que se acumulan los beneficios resultantes del aumento de productividad.

Con lo que se denomina "weak AI", la capacidad de reconocer estructuras y así hacer posible soluciones antes consideradas imposibles de resolver el impacto al mundo laboral será extremo y eso ahora tambien en profesiones que en Inglés se llaman "white collar". Vale como ejemplo la profesión de los médicos radiólogos. Personas que después de muchos años son capaces de reconocer e interpretar lo que una imagen de radiología demuestra. Pues bién, aquí el uso de IA resulta en una calidad bastante superior a lo que el mas perito radiólogo es capaz de ver.

Siendo la IA mas barata que la del peor pagado humano la competencia entre los sistems de IA, el beneficio pasa de forma casi exclusiva a los proprietarios del capital. Ver la curva de "proctividad" en el gráfico. Pero ahora, a diferencia de las revoluciones tecnologicas no se van a crear casi empleos alternativos y quizá nuevos a razón de esta tecnología. Esto culmina en que desaparece la capacidad adquisitiva del consumidor. Quién tiene el dinero para adquirir los productos y servicios que se ofertan! Que esto empieza, aunque aún en el 99% de los casos mal argumentado, es la discusión de como definir e implementar el salario incondicional. Esta discusión va a resultar en la necesidad de los gobiernos a tener acceso a los beneficios del aumento de productividad poniendo impuestos al capital y as fortunas amasadas. Solo recolectando recursos financieros de aquellos que se benefician de tener el capital y que así concentran los beneficios financieros en cada vez menos personas.

Pero este desarrollo, que a aquellos viviendo no en los paises del primer mundo pero en el resto del mundo, puede parecer algo ilucionario, también tiene efectos sicológicos y me atrevo especular tambien evolucionarios. Hoy definimos nuestra posición social y en consecuencia nuestra auto estima a razón del empleo que tengamos y de los recursos financieros que tales empleos nos dan. He visto mas de una vez como proprietarios de pequeñas y medianas empresas que sumben en una bancarrota o acaban suicidándose o van a parar en el manicomio. El como para resolver este aspecto sicológico es algo para la cual no existe respuesta aplicables a todos.

Y permítanme compartir con ustedes mis reflexiones sobre como estos desarrollos logran una interpretación desde el punto de vista evolucionario! Primero en nuestro universo solo había energía, luego el universo avanzo su evolución creando materia inorgánica. El próximo paso fue crear materia biológica, al que le sigue el paso de la evolución a crear inteligencia que basa en materia biológica. Ahora esta materia biológica inteligente desarrolla inteligencia artificial que no sería otra cosa que la evolución a inteligencia de materia inorgánica. Siempre la evolución fomenta el desarrollo de especies que sean mas capaces de adaptarse al entorno, eliminando aquellas especies incapaces de adaptarse. Catástrofes como el del meteorito que acabo con los dinosaurios que existieron durante muchos millones de años, como el de la tremenda actividad volcánica en lo que hoy llamamos siberia, o de las bacterias que aprendieron la photosíntesis creando oxígeno en la atmosfera que casi que totalmente acabo con la vida aneróbica que dominaba los ecosistemas del planeta por ser el oxígeno para ellos veneno.

Hoy se podría especular que la catástrofe es la IA que ahora como inteligencia artificial debil causará estragos a la inteligencia natural. Cuando esta inteligencia orgánica, nosotros, desarrolle la inteligencia artificial fuerte, que equivale mucho mas al concepto de inteligencia artificial que Hollywood nos presenta. Estamos aún a algunas décadas de crear IA fuerte, pero la IA debil nos ayuda a acelerar este desarrollo.

Donde estamos los humanos de hoy? La incursión de la informática y de la inteligencia artificial debil nos puede llevar, si sobrevivimos, a que dejen de existir puestos de trabajo para casi la totalidad de los humanos. Si resolvemos los problemas sicológicos que menciono mas arriba, los humanos seremos un ente superfluo que la evolución tiende a eliminar cuando un nuevo ente aparezca, la inteligenia artificial fuerte. Nuestra capacidad de adaptarnos al entorno es muy inferior al que la IA fuerte e inorgánica tuviera. El planeta tierra será un entorno en el que los humanos quizá dejemos de ser capaces de adaptarnos a las consecuencias de sobrepoblación y pollución ambiental a medio y largo plazo. Mirándo la cosa en dimensiones de tiempo del universo en tan solo muy pocos billones de años el sol crecera y destruiría un entorno natural en el que humanos pueden subsistir y quizá tambien el mismo planeta tierra. También estamos aprendiendo los humanos que el entorno fuera de nuestra atmósfera es uno al que humanos no pueden adaptarse. También los vientos solares crean por ejemplo en el planeta Marte una fuente de radiación a la cual los humanos tampoco realmente somos capaces de adaptarnos. inteligencia artificial no orgánica si es capaz de subsistir y evolucionarse en tales entornos!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

No hay que confundir "productividad" con "beneficios". Una empresa tiene tres trabajadores a los que paga 50 K$/año. Por cambios en sus procesos productivos, despide a dos de ellos y se queda con uno, a quien le suben el sueldo a 75 K$/año. La productividad se ha disparado un 200 % mientras que los sueldos han subido un 50 %.

Nota: la palabra "billonaire" en inglés no se debe traducir a "billonario". Es un error de un factor de 1000. Lo mismo para la edad del Sol: no tiene 5 billones de años, sino 5 mil millones. Otra forma de decirlo es con la palabra "millardo", que viene del francés y significa "miles de millones", y que en español se usa mucho en los periódicos financieros.



Hellmut1956 dijo:


> ¿Dónde estamos los humanos de hoy? La incursión de la informática y de la inteligencia artificial débil nos puede llevar, si sobrevivimos, a que dejen de existir puestos de trabajo para casi la totalidad de los humanos. Si resolvemos los problemas sicológicos que menciono mas arriba, los humanos seremos un ente superfluo que la evolución tiende a eliminar cuando un nuevo ente aparezca, la inteligencia artificial fuerte. Nuestra capacidad de adaptarnos al entorno es muy inferior al que la IA fuerte e inorgánica tuviera. El planeta tierra será un entorno en el que los humanos quizá dejemos de ser capaces de adaptarnos a las consecuencias de sobrepoblación y polución ambiental a medio y largo plazo. Mirando la cosa en dimensiones de tiempo del universo en tan solo muy pocos billones de años el sol crecerá y destruiría un entorno natural en el que humanos pueden subsistir y quizá también el mismo planeta tierra. También estamos aprendiendo los humanos que el entorno fuera de nuestra atmósfera es uno al que humanos no pueden adaptarse. También los vientos solares crean por ejemplo en el planeta Marte una fuente de radiación a la cual los humanos tampoco realmente somos capaces de adaptarnos. ¡Inteligencia artificial no orgánica si es capaz de subsistir y evolucionarse en tales entornos!


Bueno, los circuitos electrónicos tampoco sobreviven en ambientes de alta radiación.

Ayer salió la noticia de que *ingenieros de Uber habían construido una IA capaz de batir los récord mundiales de Montezuma y Pitfall*, dos de los juegos más difíciles para entrenar inteligencias artificiales. No han publicado los códigos, quizás por su posible valor industrial.






Yo estoy participando en lo que puedo con el desarrollo de otra IA que sea capaz de jugar y resolver "*La Abadía del Crimen*" (Operasoft, 1987), pero está resultando muy complicado.




El objetivo de estas IA no es solo encontrar el camino más corto entre dos puntos, sino aprender a resolver problemas a medida que se va enfrentando a ellos. De momento, el entrenamiento es a base de fuerza bruta (repetir, repetir y repetir), premiando a la IA si hace las cosas bien, o castigando si no aprende o gana nada. El objetivo es o maximizar los puntos o el porcentaje de juego resuelto.

Aquí tenemos una seria discusión: si la IA tuviera una verdadera inteligencia y, sobre todo, una "conciencia" del -limitado- universo en que se mueve, debería ser capaz de llegar más fácil al final, sin tener que utilizar fuerza bruta. Pero no es así: programar esa "conciencia" es complicadísimo.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Lo que escribes en tu último párafo es lo que se denomina "strong AI" y esa aún está decadas en el futuro. Pero el objetivo se beneficia de los avances en ciencias y tecnologías relacionadas. Los avances en el estudio del cerebro, los avances en la sicologia en cuestion de autoconciencia y los avances en la combinación de semiconductores e informática son impresionantes. Solo mencionando lo de las piezas de neuromorphología y el tal chip de brainchip.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005

Me he explicado muy mal en el último párrafo.

Con "verdadera inteligencia" me refiero a "inteligencia artificial". Quiero decir que necesitamos programar los comportamientos correctos ante situaciones modelo (o sea, no darle al programa todas las soluciones sino formas de solucionar problemas).

Y otro tema importante es el conocimiento del "universo". Cuando hablo de universo no me refiero a nuestro universo, sino al "universo reducido" o "contexto" del problema que, naturalmente, es infinitamente más sencillo que nuestro propio universo. Cuanto más simple es ese universo reducido, más fácil se desenvuelve una IA, pero tiene menos aplicaciones para nuestro mundo real.

A propósito, ¿ha encontrado algún ejemplo o código para manejar barcos a vela? Este asunto me interesa.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Puedes ir a este reporte paso a paso de mi velero. En las últimas contribuciones mías, parece que el foro se beneficio poniendo promociones de productos en el hilo.
Básicamente el reto es lograr el poder cambiar la longitud de la escota por 8.3 metros en un velero de solo 165 cm de largo. El uso de un motor pap controlando el giro de un tambor que contiene la escota, y un sensor magnético de ángulo de 12 bits poniendo 3 lineas de PWN que el decodificador del microcontrolador LPC1769, quadrature encoder". Como dato en un registro del sensor la resolución son 14 bits.
Sabiendo la posición actual del palo de la vela mayor por ejemplo, por el sensor magnético angular, el motor de paso es puesto en una posición donde el largo de la escota es el que se require para la posición actual del palo. Hasta allí el asunto es relativamente simple.

Ahora viene la influencia del operador de radio control que maneja el velero, es timón y posición de la vela por el largo de escota disponible y la acción del viento. 
Cuando el palo de la vela tiene la posición máxima correspondiendo a la posición del stick de control del transmisor, entonces mi sistema no da mas largo de escota.
Mientras el palo de la vela mayor no ha alcanzado el máximo permitido, mi sistema va adaptando el largo de la escota requerido para tal posición. Como seguro sabes hay varios eventos que hacen que el palo de la vela mayor oscile de un lado al otro del casco, limitado por la posición del stick de control del transmisor y eso incluye todas las posiciones posibles entre los extremos a cada lado. 
Lo que hace la cosa peluda es que por un lado el motor de paso debe dar la escota para la posición actual y saber cuando dar mas escota, por otro lado tiene que evitar que la escota se ponga demasiado suelta pudiendose asi o enredar o bloquearse por algún obstáculo en la cubierta. Mi proposición es definir umbrales a cada lado angular de la posición actual y dependiendo cual umbral alcanze dar el largo de escota para la siguiente posición angular del palo. Así la vela puede oscilar libremente, nunca siendo limitada por la escota.

La noción que me hace reflexionar sobre el posible uso de IA es que en el sistema se están monitoreando continuamente la posición actual del palo, sensor angular magnético usa el valor digital que es operado por la función periferica "quadrature encoder". Hay 12 bits de resolución. En paralelo el controlador va monitoreando el valor absoluto, 14 bits de resolución. Yo tengo la idea que ese continuo monitoreo por los sensores angulares que monitorean la posición acutal del palo, digital 12 bits, absoluto 14 bits y por un sensor angular idéntico que monitorea el motor de paso se puede crear un altísimo número de sets de datos, cosa que se requiere para entrenar un sistema de IA!
Recuerda que el sistema tiene que tomar en consideración la posición del stick de control de la emisora, lo que influye en definir los valores angulares máximos permitido en cada posición angular posible.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Hoy me encontré con un artículo que presenta posibles rutas para ir adaptándose a los cambios que mecioné mas arriba en este hilo. Practicamente este documento toma en consideración de como reactionar como sociedad a los cambios que la IA va implementando y tiene una propuesta de como y cual la contribución de Alemania podría ser. Aquí doy el enlace a ese reporte que creo se puede traducir con la funcinalidad disponibe en el Internet.

Es un reporte sobre los objetivos de una comisión del parlamento Alemán.

Hay varias informaciones que allí me gustaron. La una es el objetivo de implementar un proceso que convierte los efectos de la racionalización, sus beneficios, en el mundo laboral. Segundo es el implementar un impuesto estatal a los beneficios creados en el curso de la implementación y desarrollo de la IA para así disponer de los recursos económicos para financiar no solo las funciones estatales y de los sistemas sociales, sinó también un mecanismo que reparte estos beneficios de aquellos en la industria a los ciudadanos contrarestando así el aumento de los recursos financieros de aquellos que invierten y realizan los beneficios al esto de la sociedad. Y finalmente, eso me parece especialmente valioso, crear un recurso en forma de imponer a la IA y la economía que la aprovecha a cumplir altos criterios éticos y sociales. Tal IA ética y protegida de no evolver de forma negativa como IA Alemana/Europea. Me parece, quizá ya porque incluye el tomar en consideración los peligros de la IA para la humanidad que mencioné al principio de este hilo.


----------



## Hellmut1956

Respondiendo a una pregunta en Quora sobre que se recomienda para aprender las matemáticas para tener éxito en los estudios universitarios, volví a ponerme al día sobre los recursos disponibles de forma gratuita en el Internet. En especial resalté lo que el profesor Keith Devlin en su primer video del curso preparatorio de la universidad de Stanford, Introduction to Mathematical Thinking. Las matemáticas son la ciencia dedicada a descubrir estructuras. El presenta que lo que se aprende en el colegio y el bachillerato no es matemática, sino el proceso de aprender como resolver ecuaciones. El aprender toda una gama de técnicas a aplicar. Pasando la persona del bachillerato a la universidad frecuentemente se tienen que superar grandes obstáculos pues las matemáticas en la universidad no son el aprender técnicas para resolver ecuaciones, sinó el proceso de entender las estructuras matemáticas. Eso mismo es Analisis 1 y 2, cálcula de una variable y de multiples variables. Se trata de conocer un gran número de técnicas. Vean el video en Youtube. Aquí el enlace a Youtube buscando a "Keith Devlin". En especial el video inicial de introducción, 

A razón de estas actividades me encontré el video de un evento donde profesores de diferentes cátedras trataban el tema de: "Human Learning, After Machine Learning". escuchando las presentaciones, el evento tuvo lugar en el 2017, el libro que menciono arriba es del 2012, me encontré un tema que me parece muy interesante. La cuestión que la IA tiene foco en crear sistemas de IA que resuelven una tarea con mejor calidad que el ser humano. El objetivo es resolver una función analizando datos. No el presentar el porque de la solución, su justificación, sino obtener un resultado.

Esto, en combinación con otro dato que el profesor Devlin da. Su mensaje es que lo que se ha hecho en matemáticas en los últimos siglos es, como escribí mas arriba el aprender técnicas. Hoy, gracias a las capacidades de computación y de la software disponible, sería mas util enseñar a alumnos como usar programas como "Mathematica" de Wolfram Software. Estas "herramientas" conocen y dominan las técnicas matemáticas. El objetivo del aprendizaje entonces se cambia de aprender las técnicas para resolver ecuaciones, a aprender a utilizar de forma educada esas herramientas y poner el foco dominante en como reconocer estructuras matemáticas que reflejan una tarea son identificadas y saber usar las herramientas para resolver las ecuaciones pertinentes.

Y otro mensaje que saque para mí de las presentaciones del evento mencionada mas arriba. Los trends en IA que actualmente dominan las investigaciones van en dirección del objetivo de logar resultados de mayor calidad y en consecuencia, por no presentar el como se llega a los resultados y la justificación argumentativa, los humanos cada vez sabemos en proporción menos. El evento trata el tema de como la educación y el desarrollo de las herramientas de IA son de complementar al ser humano con esas herramientas de IA. Allí la IA y la capacidad de raciocinio e investigación del ser humano se complementan. En el video se pueden ver las explicaciones a las tesis presentadas.


----------

